# NFL



## Corso312 (Sep 7, 2021)

2 days away, Thursday night kicks it off. My bears are going to get stomped by the Rams. 

I like Tampa and Buffalo and The rams.


----------



## HydoDan (Sep 7, 2021)

Seahawks.. Chiefs


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 13, 2021)

Rams gonna be dangerous with Stafford.


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 13, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Rams gonna be dangerous with Stafford.


Yes. Yes they are. #whoshouse


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 13, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> 2 days away, Thursday night kicks it off. My bears are going to get stomped by the Rams.
> 
> I like Tampa and Buffalo and The rams.


Ya had to jinx them huh? Lol


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 13, 2021)

Can’t jinx the inevitable


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 13, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Can’t jinx the inevitable


I suppose not, but they still don't need any more help to lose though! Lol


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 13, 2021)

The bears. Not so much. Rams just have a complete all star line up. If Mcvay can’t bring that Lombardi home this year. And the super bowl will be at home lol Idk man


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 13, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Ya had to jinx them huh? Lol



Jinx the Bills?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 13, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Jinx the Bills?


Da bears


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 13, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Da bears



We're fucked, Andy Daulton and Ryan Pace and Matt Nagy have zero playoff wins in 25 years between these dipshits..our D is old, no more carrying a shitty offense.. 6 wins and 11 losses


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 13, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> We're fucked, Andy Daulton and Ryan Pace and Matt Nagy have zero playoff wins in 25 years between these dipshits..our D is old, no more carrying a shitty offense.. 6 wins and 11 losses


You're being optimistic my friend.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 13, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> We're fucked, Andy Daulton and Ryan Pace and Matt Nagy have zero playoff wins in 25 years between these dipshits..our D is old, no more carrying a shitty offense.. 6 wins and 11 losses


I was only joking about jinxing them. They suck, because the owners/management sucks and it works its way down from there.


----------



## ISK (Sep 13, 2021)

KC pulled off an exciting comeback....the Cleveland Browns were dominating the game but the Chiefs just kept on fighting for the victory


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 13, 2021)

Mahomes was a tad upsetting to watch vs his prior years. But he’s still mahomes, and they still got the Double U


----------



## Coldnasty (Sep 13, 2021)

Watching sports is like politics, Bunch of people cheering for a team that cares nothing about them that’s only self interested lol. ( come at me lol )


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 13, 2021)

Coldnasty said:


> Watching sports is like politics, Bunch of people cheering for a team that cares nothing about them that’s only self interested lol. ( come at me lol )


Your point


----------



## Coldnasty (Sep 13, 2021)

Just an observation, no point or politicking involved.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 13, 2021)

ISK said:


> KC pulled off an exciting comeback....the Cleveland Browns were dominating the game but the Chiefs just kept on fighting for the victory



Mahomes is undefeated in September, never tossed a pick in September either


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 13, 2021)

Coldnasty said:


> Watching sports is like politics, Bunch of people cheering for a team that cares nothing about them that’s only self interested lol. ( come at me lol )



How do I thumbs down a post, terrible analogy btw


----------



## ISK (Sep 13, 2021)

Coldnasty said:


> Watching sports is like politics, Bunch of people cheering for a team that cares nothing about them that’s only self interested lol. ( come at me lol )


The difference is, politicians can impact your lifestyle with laws and taxes.....as for sports, you can always change the channel and watch Martha Stewart bake a cake.


----------



## Coldnasty (Sep 13, 2021)

Take it easy sports bros,I played ball pee-wee though varsity. Was kind of just joking around lol


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 13, 2021)

First 4 weeks are nothing. It’s the next 13 (now 14) weeks that matter. 
Looks like a browns might have a team to beat this year as well. As for the chiefs. Hard to see them not doing anything spectacular


----------



## ISK (Sep 14, 2021)

Now that was an exciting Monday Night Football....hope the rest are just as entertaining

I don't even like the Ravens or the Raiders, but nothing like a game that comes right down to the last minute.


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 14, 2021)

True. But who doesn’t love an ass whooping every now and again lmao


----------



## ISK (Sep 14, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> True. But who doesn’t love an ass whooping every now and again lmao


as long as it's your team doing the ass-whooping


----------



## ISK (Sep 17, 2021)

wow...another exciting Thursday Night game .

I thought for sure the NY Giants had the game in the bag but the Washington no-names fought hard to get that last field goal to win the game by a single point.


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 17, 2021)

2 get no where teams fighting for last place. Lol


----------



## ISK (Sep 20, 2021)

Got to watch a few good games yesterday....Rams 27 - Colts 24 was a close competitive game.

The best game was the Tennessee Titans beating the Seattle Seahawks after being down 9 - 24 then 16 - 30 in the 4th.

The Titans put the boots to the Seagulls when Derrick Henry scored 2 interception TD's making it 30 - 30, then they got the field goal in OT.


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 20, 2021)

ISK said:


> Got to watch a few good games yesterday....Rams 27 - Colts 24 was a close competitive game.
> 
> The best game was the Tennessee Titans beating the Seattle Seahawks after being down 9 - 24 then 16 - 30 in the 4th.
> 
> The Titans put the boots to the Seagulls when Derrick Henry scored 2 interception TD's making it 30 - 30, then they got the field goal in OT.


You mean Derrick Henry responded with 2 touchdowns following the interceptions.

Sounded like he was playing corner or safety lol


----------



## Mattcheck (Sep 20, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> 2 days away, Thursday night kicks it off. My bears are going to get stomped by the Rams.
> 
> I like Tampa and Buffalo and The rams.


Fuck your bears lol damnt beat my Bengals


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 20, 2021)

Well at least you don’t need hope for the playoff berth. Because bengals are far from a contender lol.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 20, 2021)

Mattcheck said:


> Fuck your bears lol damnt beat my Bengals



4 turnovers and a defensive TD and this sorry ass offense still doesn't score dick. Cleveland is going to curb stomp us.


----------



## Mattcheck (Sep 20, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> 4 turnovers and a defensive TD and this sorry ass offense still doesn't score dick. Cleveland is going to curb stomp us.


I would bench Dalton and let fields take it just let him learn it if anything you lost this year


----------



## Mattcheck (Sep 20, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Well at least you don’t need hope for the playoff berth. Because bengals are far from a contender lol.


With that o line again they will be lucky to keep burrow healthy until week 11


----------



## GrassBurner (Sep 20, 2021)

I'm pulling for Cleveland this year, been a long time since those fans had something to cheer about. Living in NE Ohio is punishment enough


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 20, 2021)

Yeah. Cleveland really cleaned up alot. Those years prior were just awful


----------



## ISK (Sep 21, 2021)

The first half of the Monday Night Football was quite surprising as Detroit really looked really impressive being up 17-14, but Aaron Rodgers lead the Packers to a decisive victory.

I predict that Green Bay will be going to the Super Bowl LVI


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 21, 2021)

Lmfao!!!!! Not until they have a qb. Rodgers wants OUT. Green Bay treated him like shit in the off season. Have You see the “mvp” stats so far. 
Not to mention Tom Brady playing like this years mvp with Tampa bay. Better than last year. Already at 9 to 2 int/td Then the rams with Stafford and Kupp. Defense Donald and Ramsey. Almost a fantasy draft type team.
Then you have the niners who are playing like they don’t wanna be made fun of anymore. Lol. 

Green Bay at best losses wildcard to niners
NFC west will have a 3 team playoff berth


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 21, 2021)

Gb will win our shitball division and get get steamrolled by the first team that can run the football( almost any playoff team)


----------



## xtsho (Sep 27, 2021)

Ravens kicker Justin Tucker sets NFL record with 66-yard FG to beat Lions


Justin Tucker set an NFL record in dramatic fashion Sunday afternoon. The Baltimore Ravens kicker knocked home an NFL-best 66-yard field goal with three seconds left on the clock to beat the Detroit Lions, 19-17.




www.nfl.com


----------



## Autodoctor (Sep 27, 2021)

How about that packer game. Crying shame they had to come back from a game that they started with a blow out but still an epic game to watch


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 27, 2021)

As a lifetime Lions fan , I am reduced to hoping my team can cover the spread on a good day


----------



## xtsho (Sep 27, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> As a lifetime Lions fan , I am reduced to hoping my team can cover the spread on a good day


I sure miss the days of Barry Sanders. It's too bad he never got a ring. He was one of if not the best running backs of all time. Watching him run with the ball spinning away from defenders was a thing of beauty. He took ballet which helped him achieve that incredible footwork that allowed him to spin and dance away from his opponents. 









NFL Throwback: Barry Sanders' top 50 plays


Check out the top 50 plays from former Detroit Lions running back Barry Sanders' career.




www.nfl.com


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 27, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> As a lifetime Lions fan , I am reduced to hoping my team can cover the spread on a good day



I think they beat my bears this sunday


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 27, 2021)

Tom Brady went def yesterday


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 27, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Ravens kicker Justin Tucker sets NFL record with 66-yard FG to beat Lions
> 
> 
> Justin Tucker set an NFL record in dramatic fashion Sunday afternoon. The Baltimore Ravens kicker knocked home an NFL-best 66-yard field goal with three seconds left on the clock to beat the Detroit Lions, 19-17.
> ...


That’s shit bounced lmao.

and he was hitting 73 yards pre game warm ups


----------



## ISK (Oct 1, 2021)

Had to feel a bit bad for Trevor Lawrence as he played his best game in the NFL, but the Cincinnati Bagels were able to prevail

I question why Jacksonville didn't go for the field goal when they were held up on the 1 yard line in the 2nd quarter....instead the Jaguars gambled and lost out on 3 points that likely cost them the game


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 1, 2021)

ISK said:


> Had to feel a bit bad for Trevor Lawrence as he played his best game in the NFL, but the Cincinnati Bagels were able to prevail
> 
> I question why Jacksonville didn't go for the field goal when they were held up on the 1 yard line in the 2nd quarter....instead the Jaguars gambled and lost out on 3 points that likely cost them the game


Dude. I woulda been pissed in his shoes. He has some outrageous potential. I even thought jax woulda been a fit for the offense. Like the mojo days. But fuck no. They are holding him back. Nfl is another ball game to collage. But for quarterbacks it’s most position ready for young players to start vs RB or Wide out or say defense. LET THAT BOY SHINE!!! He can put damage on a defense


----------



## ISK (Oct 4, 2021)

I was happy to see my 3 favorite QB's get back on track and lead their respective teams to a victory

Patrick Mahomes & the Chiefs played much better, as did Aaron Rodgers and the Packers.

There was so much hype about the Bucs & Patriots game but it turned out to be rather lackluster event.

Both teams were less than stellar but Tom Brady and the Bucs managed to squeak out the victory


----------



## ISK (Oct 11, 2021)

The Green Bay at Cincinnati game was less than a stellar performance by either team.....it was like neither wanted to win

The Packers just couldn't capitalize on several opportunities to score a TD, thus had to compromise with a field goal, which normally would be okay having Mason Crosby as your kicker but not yesterday.

Crosby had a dreadful game missing a convert and 3 field goals....McPherson also missed 2


----------



## ISK (Oct 12, 2021)

Well it looked liked the Colts had it wrapped up in the 3Q being up 22-3....but as they say, it ain't over until the fat lady sings

The Ravens fought hard to win this one in OT....good on them


----------



## BdN (Oct 12, 2021)

Seems like I've missed much  Fortunately, I have NFL Game Pass. I've found the info at https://www.firesticktricks.com/watch-nfl-game-pass-on-firestick.html and got a subscription. So I can get stoned after work and watch the games at any time.


----------



## Autodoctor (Oct 12, 2021)

How about them cowboys


----------



## Autodoctor (Oct 12, 2021)

I missed the whole damn Super Bowl one time after eating a brownie


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 15, 2021)

In case you have any doubt that Brady is protected 

Now the refs are blocking for him


----------



## Autodoctor (Oct 15, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> In case you have any doubt that Brady is protected
> 
> Now the refs are blocking for him


was a good second half


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 17, 2021)

I know I’m board 
I’m watching Miami and Jacksonville


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 17, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I know I’m board
> I’m watching Miami and Jacksonville


And Jags 20 game losing streak ends

I’m thinking that QB might make a difference lol


----------



## xtsho (Oct 17, 2021)

Autodoctor said:


> I missed the whole damn Super Bowl one time after eating a brownie


I haven't even bothered watching the Superbowl in years. When they started having acts like Katy Perry perform at halftime I threw in the towel.

I much more enjoy College football these days. I'll still watch an NFL game now and then though.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 17, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I haven't even bothered watching the Superbowl in years. When they started having acts like Katy Perry perform at halftime I threw in the towel.
> 
> I much more enjoy College football these days. I'll still watch an NFL game now and then though.


Snoop, Eminem, and Dre this year man. For shizzle my nizzle.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 18, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Snoop, Eminem, and Dre this year man. For shizzle my nizzle.


I had to look it up and you're right. Snoop and Eminem? I'll have to pass on that one. Too bad Prince isn't around to do an encore of his 2007 show. Nobody's going to top that.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 18, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I had to look it up and you're right. Snoop and Eminem? I'll have to pass on that one. Too bad Prince isn't around to do an encore of his 2007 show. Nobody's going to top that.


You have that mixed up bud. stats and rating say different. Nobody will top Jackson and Timberlakes wardrobe malfunction. Lol.

also.Halftime show is meant to keep people from changing the channel like the normal for football games on any givin Sunday.

but this year is going to be more exciting than the last decade Just can’t see em doing a show like this. Or Dre. Or snoop. Talking about a curve ball


----------



## xtsho (Oct 18, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> You have that mixed up bud. stats and rating say different. Nobody will top Jackson and Timberlakes wardrobe malfunction. Lol.
> 
> also.Halftime show is meant to keep people from changing the channel like the normal for football games on any givin Sunday.
> 
> but this year is going to be more exciting than the last decade Just can’t see em doing a show like this. Or Dre. Or snoop. Talking about a curve ball


You'd think they could come up with something better than some old washed up rappers that were never that good to begin with. I wonder if Snoop wil even show up on time. He has a history of showing up late. Last time he came to Portland he showed up 2 hours late and left after 30 minutes in the middle of a song. Apparently those that hadn't already left booed him and threw beers on the stage. The guy's a tool. I won't be watching this year's halftime show either.

Now if they could book Iron Maiden then we'd have a show.


----------



## ISK (Oct 18, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> And Jags 20 game losing streak ends
> 
> I’m thinking *that QB* might make a difference lol


I'm wondering why the game was played in London England.....I've seen pre-season games played overseas but never a regular season game (but maybe I'm mistaken). 

I lived in the UK for 6 months and IMHO they really could care less about American football, all they really care about is soccer/football and rugby. 

Yes, *that QB* "Trevor Lawrence" did make a difference, this is his first year in the NFL, so it will take some time for him to excel but he proved yesterday that he has serious potential.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 18, 2021)

ISK said:


> I'm wondering why the game was played in London England.....I've seen pre-season games played overseas but never a regular season game (but maybe I'm mistaken).
> 
> I lived in the UK for 6 months and IMHO they really could care less about American football, all they really care about is soccer/football and rugby.
> 
> Yes, *that QB* "Trevor Lawrence" did make a difference, this is his first year in the NFL, so it will take some time for him to excel but he proved yesterday that he has serious potential.


They have scheduled several regular season games across the pond to promote the game


----------



## ISK (Oct 18, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> They have scheduled several regular season games across the pond to promote the game


ok...guess I was wrong but still think it's a total waste of effort as the Brits will never support NFL on a large scale

They would be better off playing a few games in Canada


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 18, 2021)

ISK said:


> ok...guess I was wrong but still think it's a total waste of effort as the Brits will never support NFL on a large scale
> 
> They would be better off playing a few games in Canada


I sorta agree but then again I never thought soccer would take such a hold in the US


----------



## xtsho (Oct 18, 2021)

ISK said:


> I'm wondering why the game was played in London England.....I've seen pre-season games played overseas but never a regular season game (but maybe I'm mistaken).
> 
> I lived in the UK for 6 months and IMHO they really could care less about American football, all they really care about is soccer/football and rugby.
> 
> Yes, *that QB* "Trevor Lawrence" did make a difference, this is his first year in the NFL, so it will take some time for him to excel but he proved yesterday that he has serious potential.


Because the NFL is declining in the US as are most major league sports. They're trying to tap other markets. I'm surprised they don't play games in Mexico or allow franchises in Canada like MLB and the NBA have.


----------



## ISK (Oct 18, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Because the NFL is declining in the US as are most major league sports. They're trying to tap other markets. I'm surprised they don't play games in Mexico or allow franchises in Canada like MLB and the NBA have.


It could happen as the support for the Canadian Football League (CFL) is declining as well.

More and more Canadians are turning to the NFL and/or NCAA.

CFL was super entertaining back in the days when Warren Moon played for the Edmonton Eskimos but we have not seen that caliber of talent since.

There is only a few locations in Canada that a NFL team could be feasible...Toronto, Vancouver and maybe Montreal.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 18, 2021)

It’s all voluntary and no pay for it. So I assume the Super Bowl being in Inglewood has a a lot to influence for them to preform their.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 23, 2021)

xtsho said:


> You'd think they could come up with something better than some old washed up rappers that were never that good to begin with.


You mean legends? Cmon dude, just cause they're not your cup of tea doesnt mean that halftime show isnt going to be killer. Snoop, Dre, and Eminem will draw millions of viewers. The Maiden comment made me lol tho.

You ever heard of Fat Joe? You would've hated him too lol. I had a friend go to his show in Portland, Maine probably around 96/97. Joe was over an hour late to the show and was so hugely obese he had to perform sitting in a chair the whole show


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 23, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> You mean legends? Cmon dude, just cause they're not your cup of tea doesnt mean that halftime show isnt going to be killer. Snoop, Dre, and Eminem will draw millions of viewers. The Maiden comment made me lol tho.
> 
> You ever heard of Fat Joe? You would've hated him too lol. I had a friend go to his show in Portland, Maine probably around 96/97. Joe was over an hour late to the show and was so hugely obese he had to perform sitting in a chair the whole show


Don’t forget Kendrick Lamar and Mary j bilge 

Lyrical genius and has the approval/respect of pretty much every genre of music.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 23, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Don’t forget Kendrick Lamar and Mary j bilge
> 
> Lyrical genius and has the approval/respect of pretty much every genre of music.


I missed that but agree. Cool to have a female reppin that time era as well as passing the torch to the younger gen having Kendric perform with them. Definitely a Inglewood connection. Good call


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 23, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> I missed that but agree. Cool to have a female reppin that time era as well as passing the torch to the younger gen having Kendric perform with them. Definitely a Inglewood connection. Good call


Fucking Super Bowl is an hour an change away from me and I won’t be anywhere near by when Super Bowl city starts. And I can only imagine if the rams go. Which this year. Looking like a strong possibility. The city is gonna turn upside down. Just like every year the lakers won the finals


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 23, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Fucking Super Bowl is an hour an change away from me and I won’t be anywhere near by when Super Bowl city starts. And I can only imagine if the rams go. Which this year. Looking like a strong possibility. The city is gonna turn upside down. Just like every year the lakers won the finals


Going to need you to stay put and enjoy the festivities.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 23, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> You mean legends? Cmon dude, just cause they're not your cup of tea doesnt mean that halftime show isnt going to be killer. Snoop, Dre, and Eminem will draw millions of viewers. The Maiden comment made me lol tho.
> 
> You ever heard of Fat Joe? You would've hated him too lol. I had a friend go to his show in Portland, Maine probably around 96/97. Joe was over an hour late to the show and was so hugely obese he had to perform sitting in a chair the whole show


I like some Rap but I've never cared that much for Snoops music. The best tracks he's on were all 2Pac songs. Some of those are classics. 

I just don't see the lineup being a big hit. But I understand that the NFL has to settle for what they can get. I wonder if Snoop will make a statement and take a knee wearing a Colin Kaepernick jersey. He's been pretty damn vocal about that situation over the years. I wouldn't put it past him to do something. I might just have to watch to see if he does. There might be some fireworks other than the pyrotechnical kind. 


“Enough with the bulls**t. Which one of you NFL owners is gonna give Colin Kaepernick a job?," the rapper began his rant. "I like what y’all doing standing with the players and all that, but there are some sorry a** mothaf**kin’ quarterbacks in the NFL. My n***a need a job." 

“Which one of y’all gonna give him an opportunity to get back on that football field? That’s what I wanna know,” he continued. “I’m down with y’all holding hands and takin’ a knee and all that, but which one of y’all gonna give cuz a job? ‘Cause he spoke up on some real s**t — police brutality, that’s still happenin’. So give him a job and then we’ll be halfway home.”









Snoop Dogg Has A Serious Question Amid The #TakeAKnee Protests


"Enough with the bulls**t."




www.bet.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 25, 2021)

Hey anybody notice my Lions almost won a game this week 

Coach says as long as this taste like dung to the players they will be ready next week though 

I guess losing for other teams isn't the same motivator ?
or Campbell is on drugs


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 25, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Hey anybody notice my Lions almost won a game this week
> 
> Coach says as long as this taste like dung to the players they will be ready next week though
> 
> ...


Almost. Haha


----------



## ISK (Oct 25, 2021)

Such a lovely evening in Santa Clara for the SNF game....just a wee bit of rain but the wind wasn't as bad as expected.

The SF 49ers started out looking so strong that I was anticipating a complete blow out....but that didn't happen.

Way too many fumbles and interceptions by the 49ers gave the Colts a win.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 25, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I like some Rap but I've never cared that much for Snoops music. The best tracks he's on were all 2Pac songs. Some of those are classics.
> 
> I just don't see the lineup being a big hit. But I understand that the NFL has to settle for what they can get. I wonder if Snoop will make a statement and take a knee wearing a Colin Kaepernick jersey. He's been pretty damn vocal about that situation over the years. I wouldn't put it past him to do something. I might just have to watch to see if he does. There might be some fireworks other than the pyrotechnical kind.
> 
> ...


Kap will play again. Otherwise he wouldn be training and trying every year. This year I believe it was the saints or panthers. 2019 was the jags Even the colts gave him some time in reps. He’s not putting the talent he had before. “Nobody’s looking for a backup” 
However. I think otherwise. He could be a solid cheap ass qb2. 

and are your really upset about snoop in the halftime show? Why do you hate snoop so much? Lmao. He’s brought so much back to the neighborhood and community and just a solid figure.
It’s like the best lineup possible for Los Angeles first Super Bowl back in decades. 
Well em is from Detroit. But somehow fits in the mix cause Dre. Lol.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 25, 2021)

ISK said:


> Such a lovely evening in Santa Clara for the SNF game....just a wee bit of rain but the wind wasn't as bad as expected.
> 
> The SF 49ers started out looking so strong that I was anticipating a complete blow out....but that didn't happen.
> 
> Way too many fumbles and interceptions by the 49ers gave the Colts a win.


That’s what happens when you play in record breaking rain. 5.5 inches. First time in Cali since 1890


----------



## ISK (Oct 25, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> That’s what happens when you play in record breaking rain. 5.5 inches. First time in Cali since 1890


Just excuses....didn't stop the Colts from playing an awesome game.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 25, 2021)

ISK said:


> Just excuses....didn't stop the Colts from playing an awesome game.


They had just as many muffs and muffed snaps. plus a dead drop open pass. Colts shoulda stomped the shit outta 49ers. That rain really peeled em back Plus colts are the better team atm. It was a fun game to watch. Nobody could keep their hands on the ball lol. Visibility was low too.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 25, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Kap will play again. Otherwise he wouldn be training and trying every year. This year I believe it was the saints or panthers. 2019 was the jags Even the colts gave him some time in reps. He’s not putting the talent he had before. “Nobody’s looking for a backup”
> However. I think otherwise. He could be a solid cheap ass qb2.
> 
> and are your really upset about snoop in the halftime show? Why do you hate snoop so much? Lmao. He’s brought so much back to the neighborhood and community and just a solid figure.
> ...


I really hate to spoil this thread with some silly debate over Snoop. But I'll make one more response and leave it at that. 

Your use of the word hate is a little much. I said I didn't care for his music not that I hated him. And as far as him doing things for the community, that doesn't make up for all the harm he's done promoting the gangster lifestyle and glorifying gang life.

Both Dre and Snoop are a couple of thug criminals that have been beating women for years. Dre spent 8 months in prison for drunk driving and a high speed chase. Not exactly the type to be performing during the halftime show for a so called family friendly game of football. 

You can defend them all you want but they are what they are. A couple of thugs. Their drug possession and sales arrests are one thing. Their brutality against women is another. Not to mention the murder charges Snoop somehow got out of or the rape charge that just went away likely after a payment was made to the victim. They shouldn't be idolized they should be despised for the way they have lived their lives and treated other people.

But this is a thread about the NFL. I mentioned my opposition to the halftime show. You decided to praise and defend a couple of thugs. I'm done. You obviously know nothing about the history of these former gang members.


Back to football...


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 25, 2021)

I’m sorry. Didn’t mean to inch your nerve. I apologize. I’m not in any way condoning their past. Your 100% right. Back to football


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 25, 2021)

ISK said:


> Just excuses....didn't stop the Colts from playing an awesome game.


as an Eagles fan, keeping Hurts and losing Wentz isn't looking too good.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 25, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> as an Eagles fan, keeping Hurts and losing Wentz isn't looking too good.


Wentz most improved player rn. But he’s not a franchise qb imo. Idk. He could prove everyone wrong this year. Eagles need that power offense they ran with wentz. He wasn’t afraid to run the ball. Your Super Bowl year was phenom


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 25, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Wentz most improved player rn. But he’s not a franchise qb imo. Idk. He could prove everyone wrong this year. Eagles need that power offense they ran with wentz. He wasn’t afraid to run the ball. Your Super Bowl year was phenom


he could have been but 1. injuries got him 2. he can't keep tossing his body around like that and expect to not get injured. he could do that at north dakota st but not with the speed and size in the nfl.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 25, 2021)

I remember


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 25, 2021)

If your gonna post a 49er catch. You need to post. The catch lol


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 25, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I really hate to spoil this thread with some silly debate over Snoop. But I'll make one more response and leave it at that.
> 
> Your use of the word hate is a little much. I said I didn't care for his music not that I hated him. And as far as him doing things for the community, that doesn't make up for all the harm he's done promoting the gangster lifestyle and glorifying gang life.
> 
> ...


You truly are the Grampy of RIU and I say that with love

I won't bother reminding you of Tupac's charges...


----------



## xtsho (Oct 25, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> View attachment 5016491
> If your gonna post a 49er catch. You need to post. The catch lol


I did.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 25, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I did.


You did what?


----------



## xtsho (Oct 25, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> You did what?


I posted the catch. The 49'rs had too many over the years to just name one as "The One".


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 25, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I posted the catch. The 49'rs had too many over the years to just name one as "The One".


Oh. I’m talking about nfls iconic “the catch” from the nfc championship game. Montana to Clark Niners vs cowboys. You can literally google just. The catch. And Dwight Clark and joe Montanas face show up lol. 
But you are right. They have a lot of iconic receptions


----------



## smokinrav (Oct 25, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Oh. I’m talking about nfls iconic “the catch” from the nfc championship game. Montana to Clark Niners vs cowboys. You can literally google just. The catch. And Dwight Clark and joe Montanas face show up lol.
> But you are right. They have a lot of iconic receptions


That game ripped my heart out


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 25, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> That game ripped my heart out


Made my uncle a very happy camper


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 25, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Oh. I’m talking about nfls iconic “the catch” from the nfc championship game. Montana to Clark Niners vs cowboys. You can literally google just. The catch. And Dwight Clark and joe Montanas face show up lol.
> But you are right. They have a lot of iconic receptions


your version is when i think of "the catch". 

how about bill walsh pretty much revolutionizing offenses too with the 9ers?


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 25, 2021)

Another shit show by the bears, worst offense Ive ever seen..and Ive seen plenty of lousy offense asca bear fan.


----------



## smokinrav (Oct 25, 2021)

35-3 at halftime. I wish Brady had hung a 70 around Nagy's neck


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 25, 2021)

This week was full of blowouts Maybe 2-3 games were within 2 scores. I’d have to check. Could be wrong. 

how about Tom getting his 600 ball back? News said that ball worth half a milly. Iknow that man didn just get a signed jersey hat and a different ball for the 600 ball.
Plus Mike evens giving it to a fan. That was hilarious


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 25, 2021)

I would have taken that ball home immediatly, it be on ebay auction a week later


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 25, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> I would have taken that ball home immediatly, it be on ebay auction a week later


You see my point fast!


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 25, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> This week was full of blowouts Maybe 2-3 games were within 2 scores. I’d have to check. Could be wrong.
> 
> how about Tom getting his 600 ball back? News said that ball worth half a milly. Iknow that man didn just get a signed jersey hat and a different ball for the 600 ball.
> Plus Mike evens giving it to a fan. That was hilarious


Is Ja mare chase your favorite football player right now?


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 25, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Is Ja mare chase your favorite football player right now?


No. Cooper kupp


----------



## GrassBurner (Oct 25, 2021)

Can't wait for Thursday night, Cardinals vs Packers.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 25, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> Can't wait for Thursday night, Cardinals vs Packers.


I heard Adams had covid.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 25, 2021)

Ok 
I’m back 
I had to wait out the Joe Montana worship group 

hey I’m a lions fan
The greatest catch ever in San Francisco was getting Steve Young after having Montana (Montana btw should have been the second one name celebrity behind Jesus)
I warned ya I was a lions fan but still loved the whole show


----------



## smokinrav (Oct 25, 2021)

When do my Bears play the Lions again? I'll pencil that day in for a possible win.


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 25, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> Can't wait for Thursday night, Cardinals vs Packers.


Me too buddy ! My team has to defeat themselves at some point. I feel it all coming to an end soon. Go Cards ! I been a fan too long to think we will get to the playoffs. 7-9 Cards season record. Wanna bet ?


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 25, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Ok
> I’m back
> I had to wait out the Joe Montana worship group
> 
> ...


That's more heart breaking than being a Cardinals fan  . Im sorry buddy.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 25, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> That's more heart breaking than being a Cardinals fan  . Im sorry buddy.


And I though my Broncos were sucking, lol.


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 26, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> And I though my Broncos were sucking, lol.


But ..those Lions


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 26, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> But ..those Lions


You're Cardinals are kicking ass. My Broncos keep getting embarrassed.


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 26, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You're Cardinals are kicking ass. My Broncos keep getting embarrassed.


This year.. Dont the broncs have a ring at least ?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 26, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> This year.. Dont the broncs have a ring at least ?


They've won it all 3 times. I miss the old days when we had a good QB.









Denver Broncos - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## GoatSoup (Oct 26, 2021)

If the 49ers lose to the Bears, maybe they will rehire Kap? As much as I thought Jimmy would do good, he's slipping now.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 26, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Me too buddy ! My team has to defeat themselves at some point. I feel it all coming to an end soon. Go Cards ! I been a fan too long to think we will get to the playoffs. 7-9 Cards season record. Wanna bet ?


I’ll bet a 100 dollars they don’t finish 7-9. 
considering there’s 17 games in a season now


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 26, 2021)

Card might be the automatic pic for the nfc if they keep locking down defenses and screaming out offense. Kyle Murray dangerous. And to think. He’s a baseball player. And cards fans. He still want to play baseball to see where is potential fits. Don’t forget. He’s still the number 4 overall pick for the As


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 26, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> I’ll bet a 100 dollars they don’t finish 7-9.
> considering there’s 17 games in a season now


Ok 7-10. Fixed


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 26, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Card might be the automatic pic for the nfc if they keep locking down defenses and screaming out offense. Kyle Murray dangerous. And to think. He’s a baseball player. And cards fans. He still want to play baseball to see where is potential fits. Don’t forget. He’s still the number 4 overall pick for the As


I think his name is Kyler


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 26, 2021)

Lmao. Kyle. Stupid auto correct. Haha


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 28, 2021)

Packers vs Cardinals 
This is the best game so far


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 28, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Packers vs Cardinals
> This is the best game so far


Gonna be one hell of a game to watch without a doubt


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 28, 2021)

7-1


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 28, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> 7-1


Maybe 
But a bit premature


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 28, 2021)

Gb is 25-1 when leading going into the 1/2..


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 28, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Gb is 25-1 when leading going into the 1/2..


Why bother then 
Game over


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 28, 2021)

Both teams playing great. But ouch that injury !!!!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 28, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Why bother then
> Game over


And bam two players go down

that is why they play on any given Sunday


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 28, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> And bam two players go down
> 
> that is why they play on any given Sunday


That’s why I played one year in high school. Not 4. It’s fun as fuck to watch. But playing is an entire different story….


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 28, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Why bother then
> Game over


That's thinking like a cardinal


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 28, 2021)

I quit watching. My ol ladies watching her crap. I will see the final score later. Light's on in t minus 20 ish minutes


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 28, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> That's thinking like a cardinal


Sheesh I’m no cardinal fan 
Well maybe the bird


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 28, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Sheesh I’m no cardinal fan
> Well maybe the bird


Just sayin that seems to be the birds mind set after watching for 20 or so years..down by 3 ..fuck it we lost


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 28, 2021)

Wow…. Here I thought cards were gonna zip it in for the win. Greenbays defense really held up that last play. Figured a field goal to overtime woulda been the go to play.
I’m not complaining. West Division tied by record


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 28, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Wow…. Here I thought cards were gonna zip it in for the win. Greenbays defense really held up that last play. Figured a field goal to overtime woulda been the go to play.
> I’m not complaining. West Division tied by record


I was laughing so hard at that intentional interception..nfl is rig..ged


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 29, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> I was laughing so hard at that intentional interception..nfl is rig..ged


Lmfao. Sure


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 29, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> I was laughing so hard at that intentional interception..nfl is rig..ged


Sure princess 
Everything is a conspiracy


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 29, 2021)

In that case I was laughing so hard when the dodgers threw the LCS. Mlb is so rigged lmfao. Kidding


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 29, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> In that case I was laughing so hard when the dodgers threw the LCS. Mlb is so rigged lmfao. Kidding


The lions are just losing on purpose 
So rigged …not


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 29, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> The lions are just losing on purpose
> So rigged …not


They want the number 1 draft pick. It’s possible hahahaha


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 29, 2021)

I wondered what happened that 2018 Super Bowl? Jared Goff and Todd gurly were hot shit those what, three years together. Then all of a sudden. Just awful


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 29, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> They want the number 1 draft pick. It’s possible hahahaha


Campbell is so desperate to win 
He might suit up


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 29, 2021)

Get the fans on the field. Shit


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 29, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> The lions are just losing on purpose
> So rigged …not


same reason Broncos have found the worst QBs possible since Manning left. lol.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 29, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Get the fans on the field. Shit


Those people in the stands have to be bots


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 29, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> same reason Broncos have found the worst QBs possible since Manning left. lol.


Who else besides manning and elway has the broncos ever had lol. 
And manning does not count as he count towards the colts


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 29, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> The lions are just losing on purpose
> So rigged …not


No they have sucked for a loooong time


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 29, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> same reason Broncos have found the worst QBs possible since Manning left. lol.


And Fangio is in on it.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 29, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Those people in the stands have to be bots


I though something looked different.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 29, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> And Fangio is in on it.


i hope they fire him mid season

and does garret bolles have pics of elway with a farm animal?? he might be one of the worst OL in the league. every other play is a holding penalty. 

and taking Fant as your #1 pick? wtf? 
i'm kinda glad i'm more of an Eagles fan but we suck as bad as denver.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 29, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i hope they fire him mid season
> 
> and does garret bolles have pics of elway with a farm animal?? he might be one of the worst OL in the league. every other play is a holding penalty.
> 
> ...


That Eagles Super Bowl was awesome. I was rooting for the Eagles. Have you seen the 2 part Super Bowl episode of Always Sunny in Philadelphia? Good shit. I'm an Eagles fan too. But right now it goes Denver, Seattle, and then Eagles. I'm rooting for the Bucs too.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 29, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That Eagles Super Bowl was awesome. I was rooting for the Eagles. Have you seen the 2 part Super Bowl episode of Always Sunny in Philadelphia? Good shit. I'm an Eagles fan too. But right now it goes Denver, Seattle, and then Eagles. I'm rooting for the Bucs too.


we love it's always. other than seinfeld, it might be the 2nd funniest IMO 

anybody that beats brady is fine with me. and to call the play Philly Special is too funny.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 29, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> we love it's always. other than seinfeld, it might be the 2nd funniest IMO
> 
> anybody that beats brady is fine with me. and to call the play Philly Special is too funny.


Hell Ya. I'm watching Seinfeld right now actually, lol. "The Big Salad" is on now. I've seen them all probably at least 10 times.

Purple 23. Do you know what I mean?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 29, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Purple 23


if im not mistaken isn't it the parking spot where they can't find jerrys car? and elaine has a goldfish?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 29, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I've seen them all probably at least 10 times.


how about king of queens? that's another that i find pretty funny too.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 29, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> how about king of queens? that's another that i find pretty funny too.


Oh ya. I've seen all those more than once too. I actually met Gary Valentine once. He was super cool.

I don't know if you know but him and Kevin James are brothers. Kevin changed his name since he thought it sounded more Hollywood or something.

So my son and I were walking through Keystone Village to go riding and saw him there. They were filming a movie. I yelled "Danny!", and he walked over to us and started talking to us. Asking my young son if he was gonna go rip it up. After a minute or so the director yelled over to him and we said our goodbyes.

He hasn't let fame go to his head at all. I think The whole Sandler crew is probably cool like that. But that's just the vibes I get from them.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 29, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Oh ya. I've seen all those more than once too. I actually met Gary Valentine once. He was super cool.
> 
> So my son and I were walking through Keystone Village to go riding and saw him there. They were filming a movie. I yelled "Danny!", and he walked over to us and started talking to us. Asking my young son if he was gonna go rip it up. After a minute or so the director yelled over to him and we said our goodbyes.
> 
> He hasn't let fame go to his head at all. I think The whole Sandler crew is probably cool like that. But that's just the vibes I get from them.


i liked that one where captain stubing ( danny's dad) comes to town and kisses doug on the lips. 

jerry stiller was really good too


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 31, 2021)

Lions continue on their quest for the number one draft pick and fans have adopted paper bags over their heads to avoid being recognized at the game 
Gotta love the Ford family


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 31, 2021)

First team to 0-16. Why not 0-17 too lol


----------



## ISK (Oct 31, 2021)

What were the odds of the Saints beating the Bucs....then Jameis Winston gets injured and is replaced with Siemian...and the odds get even worse.

Tom Brady vs Trevor Siemian was a modern day *David and Goliath*....as much respect I have for Brady, I just had to cheer for New Orleans. 

Quite the classic game it was.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 31, 2021)

ISK said:


> What were the odds of the Saints beating the Bucs....then Jameis Winston gets injured and is replaced with Siemian...and the odds get even worse.
> 
> Tom Brady vs Trevor Siemian was a modern day *David and Goliath*....as much respect I have for Brady, I just had to cheer for New Orleans.
> 
> Quite the classic game it was.


Grrrr


----------



## Spoofer (Oct 31, 2021)

nfl=snore


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 31, 2021)

Spoofer said:


> nfl=snore


What does snore mean?


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 31, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> What does snore mean?


I think it means he doesn’t belong in this thread.


----------



## TigerClock (Oct 31, 2021)

LETS GO COWBOYS!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 31, 2021)

TigerClock said:


> LETS GO COWBOYS!


Not without Prescott


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 31, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> First team to 0-16. Why not 0-17 too lol


Fine!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 31, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Not without Prescott


I may have rushed to judgement


----------



## GroBud (Oct 31, 2021)

Who's Cooper Rush lol definitely not playing like it's his first start.


----------



## TigerClock (Oct 31, 2021)

GroBud said:


> Who's Cooper Rush lol definitely not playing like it's his first start.


Has not play since 2017 I think they said.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 1, 2021)

Report: Broncos sending Von Miller to Rams in blockbuster trade


Von Miller is saying goodbye to Denver and hello to Los Angeles.




sports.yahoo.com


----------



## GroBud (Nov 1, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Report: Broncos sending Von Miller to Rams in blockbuster trade
> 
> 
> Von Miller is saying goodbye to Denver and hello to Los Angeles.
> ...


Damn that's no good for 31 other teams.


----------



## CikaBika (Nov 1, 2021)

Fckng TB12 and Bucks. Furst time watching them this years. They were awful.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 2, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> In that case I was laughing so hard when the dodgers threw the LCS. Mlb is so rigged lmfao. Kidding


Damn. You gotta be stoked. You just stole Von Miller from us. Well shit. Now I'm rooting for the Rams to win the Super Bowl since I know the Broncos have no chance. Go Rams, lol.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 2, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Damn. You gotta be stoked. You just stole Von Miller from us. Well shit. Now I'm rooting for the Rams to win the Super Bowl since I know the Broncos have no chance. Go Rams, lol.


Stole? Lol. Read more clearly. 
his time was up this year with Denver. And he has family in Los Angeles. I’m assuming his final year in nfl as well. We got him for practically nothing. 2 2nd day picks. He might as well walked on. But we’ll see how his old ass lines up with Donald and Ramsey. 
von miller is a defensive genius.

but yeah. Wouldn say stole. This was his doing. Very emotional in Denver locker rooms lol


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 2, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Stole? Lol. Read more clearly.
> his time was up this year with Denver. And he has family in Los Angeles. I’m assuming his final year in nfl as well. We got him for practically nothing. 2 2nd day picks. He might as well walked on. But we’ll see how his old ass lines up with Donald and Ramsey.
> von miller is a defensive genius.
> 
> but yeah. Wouldn say stole. This was his doing. Very emotional in Denver locker rooms lol


Well you're a lot of fun, lol.


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 2, 2021)

I heard this on the Cowboys game the other day. Lists for it in the background during games.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 2, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Well you're a lot of fun, lol.


Hey. Watch that extra cap space bring the broncos back. Maybe lol


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 2, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Hey. Watch that extra cap space bring the broncos back. Maybe lol


What are you talking about? The Broncos are paying 9 million of his salary.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Report: Broncos sending Von Miller to Rams in blockbuster trade
> 
> 
> Von Miller is saying goodbye to Denver and hello to Los Angeles.
> ...


Oh oh


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 2, 2021)

Come on Brady! You should be embarrassed enough to win the Super Bowl, pretty boy.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 2, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> What are you talking about? The Broncos are paying 9 million of his salary.


Well they traded half the season. So the 2 picks which turned to a 2nd day 2rd pick and 3rd rounder. Equals the equivalent value of trade between what’s left in season. Playoff probability. All that skin dig. So when all said an done. They’re gaining value for next year and this offseason


----------



## ISK (Nov 3, 2021)

Aaron Rodgers the dumb ass didn't get any COVID vaccinations, he has now tested positive and will miss the next game against the KC Chiefs. 









Packers QB Aaron Rodgers tests positive for COVID-19, will not play in Week 9 vs. Chiefs


Aaron Rodgers has tested positive for COVID-19 and will not play against the Chiefs in Week 9, NFL Network's Tom Pelissero reported Wednesday.




www.nfl.com


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 3, 2021)

He might get in trouble by the league for that


----------



## ISK (Nov 5, 2021)

The Jets offence put up a valiant effort against the Colts but the Jets defence sucked so bad.....they had more holes than Swiss cheese


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 5, 2021)

My feelings


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 5, 2021)

Did you guys hear about Henry Ruggs? Can the Raiders stay in first place?









Ruggs drove 156 mph seconds before fatal crash


Former Raiders receiver Henry Ruggs III was driving 156 mph just seconds before the fiery crash in Las Vegas that left a woman dead, according to prosecutors.




www.espn.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 5, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Did you guys hear about Henry Ruggs? Can the Raiders stay in first place?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Craving attention 
You started a whole thread on it


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 5, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Craving attention
> You started a whole thread on it


Craving attention? Whatever Jack. I just found out last night and thought it was crazy. Back to my shitlist with you.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 5, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Craving attention? Whatever Jack. I just found out last night and thought it was crazy. Back to my shitlist with you.


Ouchie 
Sensitive


----------



## ISK (Nov 8, 2021)

The Rams totally sucked yesterday, as they didn't get a touchdown until the last 31 seconds of the game.

The Titans totally dominated the game


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 8, 2021)

Yes they did lol. Those back to back picks killed me. But. Titans defense def showed up. They’re not 7-2 solely because of Henry. 
Wish the rams offense coulda been a bit of exciting. Nope lol.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 8, 2021)

The Lions did not lose !


----------



## smokinrav (Nov 8, 2021)

Yet!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 8, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> Yet!


Touche'


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 8, 2021)

ISK said:


> The Rams totally sucked yesterday, as they didn't get a touchdown until the last 31 seconds of the game.
> 
> The Titans totally dominated the game


Ya they did. I bet on the Titans yesterday, lol. I also bet on the Broncos to win. It was a good day for the underdogs.


----------



## ISK (Nov 9, 2021)

It was looking like a blowout for the Steelers by half time but the Bears fought hard in the 4th to make it a very entertaining finish.

It seemed to me that the Bears were getting some questionable penalties called against them.....but that's how the ball bounces


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 9, 2021)

ISK said:


> It was looking like a blowout for the Steelers by half time but the Bears fought hard in the 4th to make it a very entertaining finish.
> 
> It seemed to me that the Bears were getting some questionable penalties called against them.....but that's how the ball bounces


Blame it on my damn wife for the Bears losing. I put $1 bet on the Bears when they were behind by 14-0. The Bears were ahead by 1 with a minute to go. My stupid wife says "Oh ya, the Bears are gonna win!". I said "WTF man, thanks a lot. WTF were you thinking. You just jinxed em".

Then you know what happened just as I expected, lol.


----------



## ISK (Nov 16, 2021)

I was really impressed with the SF 49ers....their defence was rock solid and their offence just kept on plugging along, racking up the points.

The Rams looked better than last week but gave up a few costly interceptions and missed way too many crucial opportunities to capitalize on a 1st down....and that fake field goal attempt was such an amateur call.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 16, 2021)

ISK said:


> I was really impressed with the SF 49ers....their defence was rock solid and their offence just kept on plugging along, racking up the points.
> 
> The Rams looked better than last week but gave up a few costly interceptions and missed way too many crucial opportunities to capitalize on a 1st down....and that fake field goal attempt was such an amateur call.


I don't follow the NFL these days just college football but I sure remember the glory days with Joe Montana and Jerry Rice. How are they doing these days?

Nevermind I just checked their stats.

Oh the memories.


----------



## GoatSoup (Nov 16, 2021)

Woke up this AM and realized I hadn't checked the score and was amazed to see the my 49ers beat the Rams! Then I checked on my girls and my WW#1 was starting to throw hairs. Shoot I may buy me a lotto ticket!


----------



## ISK (Nov 16, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I don't follow the NFL these days just college football but I sure remember the glory days with Joe Montana and Jerry Rice. How are they doing these days?


I still consider Joe Montana as the very best QB ever (with Warren Moon as a close second) and Jerry Rice was so awesome.

Although many would consider Tom Brady as the very best QB......but Joe is a nicer person 

My other favorite receiver was Steve Largent....he just didn't have a QB like Joe


----------



## xtsho (Nov 16, 2021)

ISK said:


> I still consider Joe Montana as the very best QB ever (with Warren Moon as a close second) and Jerry Rice was so awesome.
> 
> Although many would consider Tom Brady as the very best QB......but Joe is a nicer person
> 
> My other favorite receiver was Steve Largent....he just didn't have a QB like Joe


I think Dan Marino was one of the best ever.


----------



## ISK (Nov 16, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I think Dan Marino was one of the best ever.


He was an incredible QB as well, and the girls loved him....I still remember his TV commercials 

Hall of Fame (2005)
NFL Most Valuable Player (1984)
NFL Offensive Player of the Year (1984)
NFL Man of the Year (1998
NFL Comeback Player of the Year (1994)
3× First-team All-Pro (1984–1986)
9× Pro Bowler (1983–1987, 1991, 1992, 1994, 1995)


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 16, 2021)

One of the greatest to never get a Super Bowl ring. Crazy. Only been to one. And I think they lost to the niners in the Super Bowl too? 
Non the less. I think he’s one of the all time greats as well.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 20, 2021)

My lady says Detroit covers the 12.5. Thoughts? She actually said Detroit straight up, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 20, 2021)

Strongest plays tomorrow, Im thinking S.F. covering the spread over Jags and Baltimore coverong the spread over Chicago..unless Lamar Jackson doesnt play.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 21, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> My lady says Detroit covers the 12.5. Thoughts? She actually said Detroit straight up, but I'm not sure.



I dont see it, Tim Boyle starting @ QB.. Browns have a good pass rush and Boyle sucked in college..not even sure how he made an nfl roster.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 21, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Blame it on my damn wife for the Bears losing. I put $1 bet on the Bears when they were behind by 14-0. The Bears were ahead by 1 with a minute to go. My stupid wife says "Oh ya, the Bears are gonna win!". I said "WTF man, thanks a lot. WTF were you thinking. You just jinxed em".
> 
> Then you know what happened just as I expected, lol.


I wouldnt blame the old lady, the bears are dogshit..have been almost my entire life..cursed with terrible ownership since Halas Died in 88


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 21, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> I wouldnt blame the old lady, the bears are dogshit..have been almost my entire life..cursed with terrible ownership since Halas Died in 88


2005-10 they were not all that bad. 
nfc champs in 07. Lost the Super Bowl.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 21, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> 2005-10 they were not all that bad.
> nfc champs in 07. Lost the Super Bowl.



Im 44, they have won about 4 playoff games since I grew pubes.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 21, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Im 44, they have won about 4 playoff games since I grew pubes.


What bears are you talking about. If your 44 then You saw then 80s bears

They won that Super Bowl


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 21, 2021)

The Lions just bettered their 2008 record 

No 0-16 this season


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 21, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Im 44, they have won about 4 playoff games since I grew pubes.


They won nine playoff games and 2 nfc championships and 1 Super Bowl since you were a baby. Not great. But not bad. Better than my teams past history.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 21, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> The Lions just bettered their 2008 record
> 
> No 0-16 this season


No. No 0-17. 0-16 still up


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 21, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> No. No 0-17. 0-16 still up


Nope 
worst case 0-16-1


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 21, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> They won nine playoff games and 2 nfc championships and 1 Super Bowl since you were a baby. Not great. But not bad. Better than my teams past history.


I didnt say baby..i said pubes


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 21, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> I didnt say baby..i said pubes


Well. The number is still the same either way lol


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 21, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Well. The number is still the same either way lol



You had pubes at birth? I was 11 or 12


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 21, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> You had pubes at birth? I was 11 or 12


Lmfao. The bears numbers still the same 11 years prior to your pubes


----------



## GrassBurner (Nov 21, 2021)

How bout them Titans? They're looking to be the number 1 seed in the AFC. If they hold onto that, they'll get a well rested Derrick Henry back and make a Super Bowl run.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 21, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> How bout them Titans? They're looking to be the number 1 seed in the AFC. If they hold onto that, they'll get a well rested Derrick Henry back and make a Super Bowl run.


Titans looking great


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 21, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Titans looking great


They look horrible. They lost to the jets i think. Now this?


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 21, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> They look horrible. They lost to the jets i think. Now this?


I’m just being nice. My team was embarrassed by them. So I can’t talk shit


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 21, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> I’m just being nice. My team was embarrassed by them. So I can’t talk shit


Is Cam the goat? The best ever?


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 21, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Is Cam the goat? The best ever?


 No. And never will be. But I’ll assume that question was not serious.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 21, 2021)

Looks like Detroit is going to cover.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 21, 2021)

Steelers are down by 14. Just put $3 on them to win. If they pull it off that'll be $40, lol.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 21, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Steelers are down by 14. Just put $3 on them to win. If they pull it off that'll be $40, lol.


Sure that blocked punt made you happy lol


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 21, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Sure that blocked punt made you happy lol


Probably not gonna happen, but it's fun.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 21, 2021)

Pass interference number 20, lol.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 21, 2021)

Should've cashed out at $20, lol.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 28, 2021)

Surtain's the man.











Patrick Surtain II discusses career day, giving ball from 1 of his 2 interceptions to his father


The former All-Pro DB and his wife took in their son's big day on Sunday.




www.saturdaydownsouth.com


----------



## ISK (Nov 29, 2021)

I watched 3 games yesterday, the first two were really good football.

Tampa Bay at Indianapolis was back and forth the whole game, very entertaining game.

Then the LA Rams at Green Bay....the Packers lead the game from the start but the Rams put up a good effort to make it a very entertaining game. 

Then the Browns at Ravens....what a boring game 3 - 6 at half time and didn't get much better in the 2nd half


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 29, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> The Lions just bettered their 2008 record
> 
> No 0-16 this season


isn't there an old saying about a tie being like kissing your sister ??? lol


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Nov 29, 2021)

ISK said:


> I watched 3 games yesterday, the first two were really good football.
> 
> Tampa Bay at Indianapolis was back and forth the whole game, very entertaining game.
> 
> ...


Surprised Browns couldn't get that W, Lamar was throwing to everyone but his receivers


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 29, 2021)

ISK said:


> I watched 3 games yesterday, the first two were really good football.
> 
> Tampa Bay at Indianapolis was back and forth the whole game, very entertaining game.
> 
> ...


give me your top 3 ways that CFL is better than NFL? i've watched a few Grey Cups over the years and its not bad football. are stadium sold out like most NFL games?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 29, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> give me your top 3 ways that CFL is better than NFL? i've watched a few Grey Cups over the years and its not bad football. are stadium sold out like most NFL games?


'Eh'? Who's comparing the CFL to the NFL?


----------



## ISK (Nov 29, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> give me your top 3 ways that CFL is better than NFL? i've watched a few Grey Cups over the years and its not bad football. are stadium sold out like most NFL games?


Well, the CFL is* not better* than the NFL....it would be asking what's better the NCAA or NFL, they are all just football with different rules, but these would be my top differences 

1) CFL is mostly NFL rejects, hence wages are lower, as such ticket prices are lower
2) the kicking game is more prevalent..... quick kicks, punts and missed field goals can score a single point 
3) the CFL field size is larger (110 yards x 65 yards wide + 20 yard end zones) as such typically more points scored

Generally CFL attendance has dropped off and very seldom are games sold out


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 29, 2021)

Anyone remember the AFL? The arena league? Lol


----------



## tkufoS (Nov 29, 2021)

This was an interesting read ..


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 30, 2021)

ISK said:


> Well, the CFL is* not better* than the NFL....it would be asking what's better the NCAA or NFL, they are all just football with different rules, but these would be my top differences
> 
> 1) CFL is mostly NFL rejects, hence wages are lower, as such ticket prices are lower
> 2) the kicking game is more prevalent..... quick kicks, punts and missed field goals can score a single point
> ...


that's kinda what i was getting at, it's different but maybe some aspects of it are better? like i think college OT rules are way better than nfl. 

i like how that in the cfl it seems like there is way more motion by receivers before the snap. and the wider field seems like there is more room to run with after the catch. (kinda like watching a hockey game on a bigger ice sheet in europe vs a smaller nhl rink)


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 30, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> isn't there an old saying about a tie being like kissing your sister ??? lol


Sure kick a guy when he is down


----------



## ISK (Nov 30, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> that's kinda what i was getting at, it's different but maybe some aspects of it are better? like i think college OT rules are way better than nfl.
> 
> i like how that in the cfl it seems like there is way more motion by receivers before the snap. and the wider field seems like there is more room to run with after the catch. (kinda like watching a hockey game on a bigger ice sheet in europe vs a smaller nhl rink)


I agree...NCAA OT rules are way better. The NFL & CFL should adopt them as they are totally fair and allow a quick entertaining resolution.

The CFL does allows 2 men in motion before the snap. They also use the one foot in-bound rule (like the NCAA) and with the wider field and the 20 yard end zone, they do have lots of room to run around.

Lots of other rule differences, such as CFL does not use the "fair catch rule" instead they must give the receiving player a 5 yard buffer until he touches the ball.

The biggest difference is only 3 downs to make 10 yards, hence there is typically more punting.... and 12 men on the field


----------



## xtsho (Nov 30, 2021)

Caught the end of the game last night just in time to watch the Sea Chickens lose.


----------



## ISK (Nov 30, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Caught the end of the game last night just in time to watch the Sea Chickens lose.


I typically call them the Seagulls or the Shithawks but whatever you call them, I do enjoy watching them lose.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 30, 2021)

ISK said:


> I typically call them the Seagulls or the Shithawks but whatever you call them, I do enjoy watching them lose.


It's a Portland thing I guess. We like to razz all the fans they have here. We don't have a team so many go with the team from up north. Lots of Dallas fans here as well.


----------



## ISK (Nov 30, 2021)

xtsho said:


> It's a Portland thing I guess. We like to razz all the fans they have here. We don't have a team so many go with the team from up north. Lots of Dallas fans here as well.


In BC & Alberta our USA channels (ABC/CBS/NBC/FOX) are from Seattle or Spokane, thus we get all the Seahawks & Mariners games and associated programing. 

Alberta & BC combined have 2 million more people than Washington state...thus lots of Seahawk fans in Western Canada.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 30, 2021)

I see Jax moving to London and Portland opening an expansion in the next decade


----------



## xtsho (Nov 30, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> I see Jax moving to London and Portland opening an expansion in the next decade


No No No to a Portland expansion. We don't want it. There is no stadium for them to play and we don't want to pay for the hundreds of millions of dollars it would cost to build one. Plus Portland can't support a Football team. If someone wants to come in and spend their own money then let them. But all you ever see is some group coming in trying to get someone else to pay for a place for their for profit, private business to operate. If it's such a good idea and profitable then they should have no problem footing the bill to get it going.

That reminds of another reason why I don't like the Sea Chickens. Russell Wilson the quarterback and his wife were down here schmoozing as the face of this group trying to bring MLB to Portland. They were going on and on about all the revenue and jobs it would bring but in the end all they were looking for was money to do it. Let them show up with their own money. These public/private partnerships never benefit the public footing the bill. They come in and take over some new stadium funded with taxpayer money and provide some low paying jobs. Big deal. They make bank but the public that paid for the facilities can't even get inside unless they pay $80 for a ticket.

If someone wants to try and bring NFL to Oregon then they need to bring their own money and not use ours.


----------



## ISK (Nov 30, 2021)

xtsho said:


> No No No to a Portland expansion. We don't want it. There is no stadium for them to play and we don't want to pay for the hundreds of millions of dollars it would cost to build one. Plus Portland can't support a Football team. If someone wants to come in and spend their own money then let them. But all you ever see is some group coming in trying to get someone else to pay for a place for their for profit, private business to operate. If it's such a good idea and profitable then they should have no problem footing the bill to get it going.
> 
> That reminds of another reason why I don't like the Sea Chickens. Russell Wilson the quarterback and his wife were down here schmoozing as the face of this group trying to bring MLB to Portland. They were going on and on about all the revenue and jobs it would bring but in the end all they were looking for was money to do it. Let them show up with their own money. These public/private partnerships never benefit the public footing the bill. They come in and take over some new stadium funded with taxpayer money and provide some low paying jobs. Big deal. They make bank but the public that paid for the facilities can't even get inside unless they pay $80 for a ticket.
> 
> If someone wants to try and bring NFL to Oregon then they need to bring their own money and not use ours.


Do you think it's feasible/possible that Portland gets a NHL team, especially now with the Seattle Kraken


----------



## xtsho (Nov 30, 2021)

ISK said:


> Do you think it's feasible/possible that Portland gets a NHL team, especially now with the Seattle Kraken


Yes that's much more possible since we already have the facilities. The Portland Winterhawks have been playing at the Memorial Coliseum for decades. That facility is already setup for ice and is big enough to handle what fans exist in Portland. It makes more sense than NFL or MLB. Even then I doubt there is enough fan base. Portland isn't a big sports town. We have the Trailblazers but they've been having declining attendance for years. There is just too much to do around here and we don't have the sports culture like other areas of the country.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 30, 2021)

ISK said:


> Do you think it's feasible/possible that Portland gets a NHL team, especially now with the Seattle Kraken


i think YYZ would get a 2nd before portland gets a first.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 30, 2021)

xtsho said:


> No No No to a Portland expansion. We don't want it. There is no stadium for them to play and we don't want to pay for the hundreds of millions of dollars it would cost to build one. Plus Portland can't support a Football team. If someone wants to come in and spend their own money then let them. But all you ever see is some group coming in trying to get someone else to pay for a place for their for profit, private business to operate. If it's such a good idea and profitable then they should have no problem footing the bill to get it going.
> 
> That reminds of another reason why I don't like the Sea Chickens. Russell Wilson the quarterback and his wife were down here schmoozing as the face of this group trying to bring MLB to Portland. They were going on and on about all the revenue and jobs it would bring but in the end all they were looking for was money to do it. Let them show up with their own money. These public/private partnerships never benefit the public footing the bill. They come in and take over some new stadium funded with taxpayer money and provide some low paying jobs. Big deal. They make bank but the public that paid for the facilities can't even get inside unless they pay $80 for a ticket.
> 
> If someone wants to try and bring NFL to Oregon then they need to bring their own money and not use ours.


I’m just going off your guys vote for an nfl team to move there back in 2016 or whatever. Portland wanted it then. Idk about now. But San Diego, St. Louis, and Oakland went else where. (With the move even penalizing the nfl/rams almost a billion dollars to St. Louis) Montreal is on the list as well because they have a stadium and I guess that specific cfl team is like the patriots of the cfl. And the cfl doesn’t hardly intervene the nfl season unless postseasons are accounted.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 30, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> I’m just going off your guys vote for an nfl team to move there back in 2016 or whatever. Portland wanted it then. Idk about now. But San Diego, St. Louis, and Oakland went else where. (With the move even penalizing the nfl/rams almost a billion dollars to St. Louis) Montreal is on the list as well because they have a stadium and I guess that specific cfl team is like the patriots of the cfl. And the cfl doesn’t hardly intervene the nfl season unless postseasons are accounted.


I don't know what vote you're talking about but it wasn't the taxpayers that would be paying for a new stadium. It just won't work in Portland. The "If you build it they will come" is just a slogan. A better way to bring NFL to Portland would be to make it an "Oregon" team and build a stadium south of Portland somewhere around Eugene. That way you'd get more fans that are not going to drive to Portland to watch a game and it's close enough to Portland that Portland fans would make the drive south. 

I have absolutely no problem with any sports team coming to this area. They just need to bring their own money if they do.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 30, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I have absolutely no problem with any sports team coming to this area. They just need to bring their own money if they do.


i don't see that happening. even with massive incentives to a new NFL team, they still need public funding. and it's not like a town is gonna build a 100 million dollar stadium when all these new ones are over a billion.


----------



## ISK (Nov 30, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i think YYZ would get a 2nd before portland gets a first.


maybe....Hamilton has wanted a team for years, but somehow I doubt it will happen


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 30, 2021)

ISK said:


> maybe....Hamilton has wanted a team for years, but somehow I doubt it will happen


i hope the nhl experiment in the American south is over (finally!) how about quebec city getting a 2nd chance?


----------



## ISK (Nov 30, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> I’m just going off your guys vote for an nfl team to move there back in 2016 or whatever. Portland wanted it then. Idk about now. But San Diego, St. Louis, and Oakland went else where. (With the move even penalizing the nfl/rams almost a billion dollars to St. Louis) Montreal is on the list as well because they have a stadium and I guess that specific cfl team is like the patriots of the cfl. And the cfl doesn’t hardly intervene the nfl season unless postseasons are accounted.


Montreal only cares about the Habs. Look at the fantastic MLB team they had and just wouldn't support the Expos.... they don't give much attention to the Alouettes either.

The NFL won't move into Canada unless the CFL defunks, and then it would be likely Toronto and/or Vancouver, whom both have better stadiums than Montreal. Edmonton and Saskatchewan are the most supportive locations in the CFL, but neither could justify a NFL team. 

The NFL supports the CFL because it's like a farm league, those who aren't quite good enough or ready for the NFL can play in Canada and gain experience, then get picked up by a NFL team if good enough.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 30, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I don't know what vote you're talking about but it wasn't the taxpayers that would be paying for a new stadium. It just won't work in Portland. The "If you build it they will come" is just a slogan. A better way to bring NFL to Portland would be to make it an "Oregon" team and build a stadium south of Portland somewhere around Eugene. That way you'd get more fans that are not going to drive to Portland to watch a game and it's close enough to Portland that Portland fans would make the drive south.
> 
> I have absolutely no problem with any sports team coming to this area. They just need to bring their own money if they do.


Just some sports illustrated stuff Nothing fancy. Prolly as creditable as tmz. Lol. But non the less. Portland is brought up a lot when it comes to expansion teams now. Same for Montreal and London with the jags https://www.si.com/.amp/nfl/2019/06/07/expansion-cities-san-diego-portland-montreal-oklahoma-city-bismarck-anchorage


----------



## xtsho (Nov 30, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Just some sports illustrated stuff Nothing fancy. Prolly as creditable as tmz. Lol. But non the less. Portland is brought up a lot when it comes to expansion teams now. Same for Montreal and London with the jags https://www.si.com/.amp/nfl/2019/06/07/expansion-cities-san-diego-portland-montreal-oklahoma-city-bismarck-anchorage


I didn't word my post correctly. I hope I didn't come off the wrong way with my reply.

But yeah Portland comes up a lot just due to the fact that there's a ton of money here and we have a bunch of corrupt people willing to bend the taxpayer over to make a profit. But it's the same everywhere. These people are just looking for any city that will fund their business. I sure hope Portland doesn't become one. There are better uses for money than a sports stadium. 

I also really dislike paying for a sports venue and then having to pay additional money to use it or pay for some expensive addition to cable to be able to watch the home games because they're blacked out.

I better stop because I could go on and on about it.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 30, 2021)

I agree


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 30, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I didn't word my post correctly. I hope I didn't come off the wrong way with my reply.
> 
> But yeah Portland comes up a lot just due to the fact that there's a ton of money here and we have a bunch of corrupt people willing to bend the taxpayer over to make a profit. But it's the same everywhere. These people are just looking for any city that will fund their business. I sure hope Portland doesn't become one. There are better uses for money than a sports stadium.
> 
> ...


I can’t even watch a dodger game on direct tv and I live an hour from the stadium lol


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 30, 2021)

ISK said:


> Do you think it's feasible/possible that Portland gets a NHL team, especially now with the Seattle Kraken


I didn't know Seattle got their own NHL team. That's my hometown. We use to go watch Thunderbirds games all the time. Funner than any NHL game I've been too. Way more fights.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 30, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I didn't know Seattle got their own NHL team. That's my hometown. We use to go watch Thunderbirds games all the time. Funner than any NHL game I've been too. Way more fights.


Yeah This is their first season.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 30, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I didn't know Seattle got their own NHL team. That's my hometown. We use to go watch Thunderbirds games all the time. Funner than any NHL game I've been too. Way more fights.


if you are wondering where Grubauer went...


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 30, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Yeah This is their first season.


if they are half the team that Vegas turned into, they should be pretty good as a new franchise


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 30, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> if they are half the team that Vegas turned into, they should be pretty good as a new franchise


Vegas won the cup that year right? Or was that the second year? They established themselves real fast lol


----------



## ISK (Nov 30, 2021)

Vegas had very favourable drafting rules that gave them an above average first year team....the Kraken didn't get the same luxury.

The Golden Knights made it to the Stanley Cup in 2018, but did not win it.


----------



## ISK (Dec 6, 2021)

Quite the game between Seattle and San Francisco, especially if you are a Seahawks fan.

The opening kick off resulted in an ambulance having to drive on field to haul off injured 49er Trenton Cannon... haven't heard any details yet.

Seattle scores first, then SF kicks into gear.... they battle back and forth with interceptions, fumbles and missed converts/field goals.

SF did not play a great second half but had a golden opportunity to tie the game with seconds to go, but failed to make the last 3 yards for the TD

The 49ers chance of a wild card position is fading away.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 6, 2021)

Lions won in the last final second of the game


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 6, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Lions won in the last final second of the game


not a bad week right @Herb & Suds ? big blue in the CFP and the lions get a win almost 1 year from the day of their last one. lol.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 6, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> not a bad week right @Herb & Suds ? big blue in the CFP and the lions get a win almost 1 year from the day of their last one. lol.


364 days to a W. Lol


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 6, 2021)

This is crazy..might see an 80 yard field goal 2nite.. 










Sports Tik Tok on TikTok


This is how windy it is in Buffalo this 34 yard field goal never had a chance




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## ISK (Dec 7, 2021)

I thought it was quite the precarious call by the Ravens to attempt the 2 point conversion to win the game rather than playing it safe and going for the single point to tie it up.

I'm not buying John Harbaugh excuse "we were pretty much out of corners at that point in time".


----------



## Wattzzup (Dec 7, 2021)

The only excuse you could make for the Ravens was, they were on the road and he wanted it to end it there. I was yelling for him to “kick it” at the tv.

NBA teams typically go for the win on the road and the tie at home in those kinda situations as well.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 7, 2021)

ISK said:


> I thought it was quite the precarious call by the Ravens to attempt the 2 point conversion to win the game rather than playing it safe and going for the single point to tie it up.
> 
> I'm not buying John Harbaugh excuse "we were pretty much out of corners at that point in time".


Calling you out
ATM I can’t letting anyone bad mouth a Harbaugh  
check back on Saturday


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 7, 2021)

Baltimores so heavily injured. I can’t believe their record. Hard to even come close to imagine what they would be 100% healthy lol


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 7, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Baltimores so heavily injured. I can’t believe their record. Hard to even come close to imagine what they would be 100% healthy lol


Who do they have though? Who is injured? They almost lost to Detroit. 66 yard field goal to win. Then they loose to Pittsburgh? Who tied Detroit?!??!?!?!? No offence, but pretty sure they only have a qb and tightend.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 7, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Who do they have though? Who is injured? They almost lost to Detroit. 66 yard field goal to win. Then they loose to Pittsburgh? Who tied Detroit?!??!?!?!? No offence, but pretty sure they only have a qb and tightend.


quite a bit injured lol


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 8, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Who do they have though? Who is injured? They almost lost to Detroit. 66 yard field goal to win. Then they loose to Pittsburgh? Who tied Detroit?!??!?!?!? No offence, but pretty sure they only have a qb and tightend.



I already put 250$ on cleveland minus 2.5. Baltimore is bangwd up and Browns coming off a bye and need a win.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 8, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> I already put 250$ on cleveland minus 2.5. Baltimore is bangwd up and Browns coming off a bye and need a win.


Ravens banged up is still better than the browns haha


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 8, 2021)

Some of you guys need to revisit the movie 
Any Given Sunday


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 8, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Some of you guys need to revisit the movie
> Any Given Sunday


That’s a great movie! 

but a better reference for that would be we are the titans


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 8, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Ravens banged up is still better than the browns haha



I think Cleveland runs for 220 yards on em and miles garrett wreaks havoc on Lamar.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 8, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> I think Cleveland runs for 220 yards on em and miles garrett wreaks havoc on Lamar.


Why do you think Myles Garrett will handle that load? Lol. Lamar runs are usually ended by secondary. Not saying Cleveland doesn’t stand a chance. I think The browns have what it takes. But it’s gonna take more than Myles and the secondary to slow Jackson down to say the least. And Baltimore just got sammy out there. So we’ll see how this game rolls out.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 8, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Why do you think Myles Garrett will handle that load? Lol. Lamar runs are usually ended by secondary. Not saying Cleveland doesn’t stand a chance. I think The browns have what it takes. But it’s gonna take more than Myles and the secondary to slow Jackson down to say the least. And Baltimore just got sammy out there. So we’ll see how this game rolls out.



Ive got lamar in one of fantasy teams, he has pretty much sucked the last 5 weeks.. he aint running, holding the ball too long.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 8, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Ive got lamar in one of fantasy teams, he has pretty much sucked the last 5 weeks.. he aint running, holding the ball too long.


This is the part of the season players start earning those stripes. We’ll see this weekend


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 8, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> I think Cleveland runs for 220 yards on em and miles garrett wreaks havoc on Lamar.


If that happens the AFC will be in a frenzy. Like 10 teams within a game of each other. That would be dope!!! Make for some great winter football!!!!!


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 8, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> If that happens the AFC will be in a frenzy. Like 10 teams within a game of each other. That would be dope!!! Make for some great winter football!!!!!


Essp with having 7 seeds in the playoffs now. Very exciting indeed.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Dec 8, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Some of you guys need to revisit the movie
> Any Given Sunday


*



*


----------



## DillWeed (Dec 9, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Who do they have though? Who is injured? They almost lost to Detroit. 66 yard field goal to win. Then they loose to Pittsburgh? Who tied Detroit?!??!?!?!? No offence, but pretty sure they only have a qb and tightend.


They are a run first team and their top THREE running backs all tore their ACLs in the preseason. That’s a huge blow to any team but it’s especially brutal to a team like Baltimore who just set the NFL record for the most rushing yards a team has ever had in a single season in 2019 and came close to doing it again in 2020.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 9, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> This is the part of the season players start earning those stripes. We’ll see this weekend



He has looked real bad afainst the blitz this year.. i expect a lot of blitzes.


----------



## ISK (Dec 13, 2021)

We had some really decent football yesterday, other than Seattle winning. 

Was happy to see the Cowboys, Chiefs, 49ers, Bucs and the Packers win their respective games. 

We still have a lot of teams in the hunt for a wild card, so it should be some exciting football in the upcoming weeks.

BTW: yesterday was the 108th Grey Cup (CFL) which was also a very entertaining game, with Winnipeg beating Hamilton in OT


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 13, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> This is the part of the season players start earning those stripes. We’ll see this weekend



Qish he stayed in, I lost on a hook.. the backup brought Baltimore back.. i was laying 2.5

Won it back last night though..green bay minus 12, good ol bears got a drubbing.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 13, 2021)

ISK said:


> We had some really decent football yesterday, other than Seattle winning.
> 
> Was happy to see the Cowboys, Chiefs, 49ers, Bucs and the Packers win their respective games.
> 
> ...


I didn’t even realize the cfl still existed 
Weird to because not that long ago they were what I though pretty popular on American TV


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 13, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> good ol bears got a drubbing.


how long til Nagy gets the 1 way ticket? 

and who's first: nagy or urban? 

i'll say urban first before the season is over and nagy at the end of it.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 13, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I didn’t even realize the cfl still existed
> Weird to because not that long ago they were what I though pretty popular on American TV


seems like i remember the cfl season ending much earlier and starting in summer? kinda got the pre-nfl season fans. but now there are so many preseason games in the nfl. or maybe i just smoke way too much pot?? lol


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> seems like i remember the cfl season ending much earlier and starting in summer? kinda got the pre-nfl season fans. but now there are so many preseason games in the nfl. or maybe i just smoke way too much pot?? lol


It’s been 4 games for a while now. I think since the 60s? and 3 games this year. Pre season just to find out who’s making the 53. Some starters don’t even suit up lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 13, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> It’s been 4 games for a while now. I think since the 60s? and 3 games this year. Pre season just to find out who’s making the 53. Some starters don’t even suit up lol


i had to look that up. you are correct, sir. maybe i just didn't pay attention to all the preseason stuff back in 80's and 90's? 

were they on tv like they are now?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> or maybe i just smoke way too much pot?? lol


Is that a real thing ?


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 13, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Is that a real thing ?


man, i hope not.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 13, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Is that a real thing ?


but @DrOgkush is right . in some yrs, there were up to 6 "exhibition" games. i don't recall that


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i had to look that up. you are correct, sir. maybe i just didn't pay attention to all the preseason stuff back in 80's and 90's?
> 
> were they on tv like they are now?


Maybe a few at most. I’m not to sure on that one. And yeah. Back when the seasons were shorter. There were more exhibition games. But I believe back then. They ment a lil more. Like conditioning wise for the regular season.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> how long til Nagy gets the 1 way ticket?
> 
> and who's first: nagy or urban?
> 
> i'll say urban first before the season is over and nagy at the end of it.



Nagy gone at seasons end, really need Pace to go too. I think Meyer will head back to collefe where he belongs in the offseason.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 14, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Nagy gone at seasons end, really need Pace to go too. I think Meyer will head back to collefe where he belongs in the offseason.











Urban Meyer's latest gaffe? Saying Jaguars safety who played zero snaps Sunday is 'playing a little bit more'


What is it, coach, that you'd say you do around here?




sports.yahoo.com


----------



## ISK (Dec 14, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> seems like i remember the cfl season ending much earlier and starting in summer? kinda got the pre-nfl season fans. but now there are so many preseason games in the nfl. or maybe i just smoke way too much pot?? lol


This year's CFL season was delayed several weeks due to COVID and they only played 14 games instead of the normal 16.

Normally the Grey Cup would be played the last Sunday in November.......last year's season was totally cancelled due to COVID. 

So maybe you don't smoke too much pot as your memory is still decent.


----------



## ISK (Dec 14, 2021)

I was happy to see the LA Rams beat Arizona as we now have the Bucs, Packers and Cardinals in a 3-way tie for first place.

The Rams really needed that win to secure a playoff position......Hell, they have a decent chance to win the NFC West division as they just proved that the Cardinals aren't that great.

Remember last year when Pittsburgh was 11-0 and looking like the team to win it all, and how quickly they sank.....I predict the same for Arizona


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 14, 2021)

ISK said:


> So maybe you don't smoke too much pot as your memory is still decent


I have my first New Years resolution: smoke even more pot. lol.


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 14, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> I already put 250$ on cleveland minus 2.5. Baltimore is bangwd up and Browns coming off a bye and need a win.


Nice hit dude!!!!! Whats this week lock?!?!?!? Time to get rich!!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 14, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Nice hit dude!!!!! Whats this week lock?!?!?!? Time to get rich!!!!


Wait....... you missed be half point?


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 14, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Nice hit dude!!!!! Whats this week lock?!?!?!? Time to get rich!!!!


Corso's stone cold, lead pipe lock is???????????


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 14, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Nice hit dude!!!!! Whats this week lock?!?!?!? Time to get rich!!!!



Lol.. i lost on a hook.. Was celebrating at halftime and knew with 5 minutes to go that half point was the end of me.. i got it back on green bay though. 



I like Green bay again, baltimore is playing terrible football for awhile, Rogers vs a scrub backup qb.. easy money


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 14, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Corso's stone cold, lead pipe lock is???????????


Gotta be that Patriots over the Colts. I'll probably lay a million bucks.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 15, 2021)

Im up 2750 for the season in nfl..down 985 in college..my only advice from here on out is dont place the bet til an hour or two before kickoff..tempting to bet 5 days before gamevwith a good spread but guys dropping like flys with covid.. just had it myself


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 15, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Gotta be that Patriots over the Colts. I'll probably lay a million bucks.



Be careful..indy off a bye at home is dangerous.. taylor could rack up 2 tds and 200 yards all purpose.. pats are Hot AF though, wouldnt be surprised to see em in the SB


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 15, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Be careful..indy off a bye at home is dangerous.. taylor could rack up 2 tds and 200 yards all purpose.. pats are Hot AF though, wouldnt be surprised to see em in the SB


Raiders walk all over Cleveland right? WALLER BACK?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 15, 2021)

Got zero feel on that game. Bit I lean raiders in an easy win - 26-18


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 15, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Got zero feel on that game. Bit I lean raiders in an easy win - 26-18


I'm rooting for them this time, lol.


----------



## World Wide Web Wyyzrd (Dec 16, 2021)

NFL's good. 
Utree's a good sports utuber too.
I'd be more active in his comunity, but his fans are mostly retards and underage, and DodgerofZion is a fucking bitch


----------



## xtsho (Dec 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Urban Meyer's latest gaffe? Saying Jaguars safety who played zero snaps Sunday is 'playing a little bit more'
> 
> 
> What is it, coach, that you'd say you do around here?
> ...











Meyer fired 13 games into turbulent Jags stint


The Jacksonville Jaguars have fired head coach Urban Meyer, bringing an end to a one-year tenure filled with missteps on and off the field.




www.espn.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i'll say urban first before the season is over and nagy at the end of it.


@xtsho 

lmao. i can't pick winners of game worth a damn but i'm pretty good on when coaches are gonna get shitcanned!!!!


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 16, 2021)

I swear jax is cursed or their paid to shave points lol


----------



## xtsho (Dec 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> @xtsho
> 
> lmao. i can't pick winners of game worth a damn but i'm pretty good on when coaches are gonna get shitcanned!!!!



Looks like being an idiot runs in the family. The little tart should learn to keep her mouth shut.









Urban Meyer’s daughter Gigi furious after Jaguars firing: ‘This is war’


Following Urban Meyer’s firing as the Jaguars head coach Thursday, his daughter, Gigi, took to Instagram to defend him in a series of posts.




nypost.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 16, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Looks like being an idiot runs in the family. The little tart should learn to keep her mouth shut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"he couldn't enjoy the moment without us" lol. 

doesn't fly back with the team so he can stay at his restaurant in Columbus and hit on 20 something year old chicks instead.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> "he couldn't enjoy the moment without us" lol.
> 
> doesn't fly back with the team so he can stay at his restaurant in Columbus and hit on 20 something year old chicks instead.


The guy's a turd. Disliked by everyone, players, fans, other coaches, etc... Looks like the daughter is just as much a turd as her daddy.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 16, 2021)

xtsho said:


> The guy's a turd. Disliked by everyone, players, fans, other coaches, etc... Looks like the daughter is just as much a turd as her daddy.


not sure if you are a trailer park boys fan but the shit turd doesn't fall far from the shit tree. -- mr. lahey


----------



## NanoGadget (Dec 16, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Lmfao!!!!! Not until they have a qb. Rodgers wants OUT. Green Bay treated him like shit in the off season. Have You see the “mvp” stats so far.
> Not to mention Tom Brady playing like this years mvp with Tampa bay. Better than last year. Already at 9 to 2 int/td Then the rams with Stafford and Kupp. Defense Donald and Ramsey. Almost a fantasy draft type team.
> Then you have the niners who are playing like they don’t wanna be made fun of anymore. Lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 16, 2021)

NanoGadget said:


>


Lmao!! I wouldn say I’m far off. Except I’ll eat my words on green bay.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 16, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Lmao!! I wouldn say I’m far off. Except I’ll eat my words on green bay.


so you think rodgers is gone? i think so too. 

where does he go though?

what teams have a good WR and TE and a decent O line that he won't get killed playing behind??? i'd love to see him rub it in and go to the Bears. lol.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> so you think rodgers is gone? i think so too.
> 
> where does he go though?
> 
> what teams have a good WR and TE and a decent O line that he won't get killed playing behind??? i'd love to see him rub it in and go to the Bears. lol.


Broncos.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> where does he go though?


i'll answer my own question: denver. he'd have jeudy, fant, decent RB's and a semi decent o line. and he doesn't mind the cold weatehr


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 16, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Broncos.


hahahaah. triple jinx. that was within seconds i think . lmao


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i'll answer my own question: denver. he'd have jeudy, fant, decent RB's and a semi decent o line. and he doesn't mind the cold weatehr


Don't forget about Patrick and Sutton.


----------



## NanoGadget (Dec 16, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Lmao!! I wouldn say I’m far off. Except I’ll eat my words on green bay.


haha! yeah, I'm from Wisconsin originally and always been a packers fan. To be fair, I'm not going to get excited until we get passed the NFC championship game.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 16, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Don't forget about Patrick and Sutton.


i wouldn't be surprised if they got rid of courtland. and get rid of bolles for sure. he's prolly 80% of their penalties.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i wouldn't be surprised if they got rid of courtland. and get rid of bolles for sure. he's prolly 80% of their penalties.


Before they get rid of Bolles, they should let Chubb and him Duke it out. I'd pay to see that. My money's on Chubb. Bolles (+500), Chubb (-550).


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 16, 2021)

Trade Lawrence for rogers. Clean swap lmfao!!!!


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 16, 2021)

NanoGadget said:


> haha! yeah, I'm from Wisconsin originally and always been a packers fan. To be fair, I'm not going to get excited until we get passed the NFC championship game.


NFC is gonna be exciting this seasons end.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 16, 2021)

Good game going on now. Overtime.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 16, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Good game going on now. Overtime.


Walk off to Kelce. Fucking chiefs lol


----------



## ISK (Dec 17, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> so you think rodgers is gone? i think so too.
> 
> where does he go though?


CFL


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 17, 2021)

ISK said:


> CFL


WWF? vince mcmahon can pay him lots!


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 17, 2021)

I’d laugh if he retires before Brady


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 17, 2021)

I think Rogers goes to Denver or Miami


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 19, 2021)

Cardinals 28
Lions 9


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 19, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Cardinals 28
> Lions 9


Oops


----------



## xtsho (Dec 19, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Oops


Big oops. Oh well. Shit happens. Most have been wrong once or twice.  Except me.


----------



## ISK (Dec 19, 2021)

ISK said:


> Remember last year when Pittsburgh was 11-0 and looking like the team to win it all, and how quickly they sank.....I predict the same for Arizona


It's one thing losing to the Rams, and another thing getting your ass whipped by the last placed Lions.....The Cardinal are toast


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 19, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Big oops. Oh well. Shit happens. Most have been wrong once or twice. Except me.


All I did was write the teams in reverse 
Otherwise I was close


----------



## ISK (Dec 19, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> All I did was write the teams in reverse
> Otherwise I was close


close only counts in horseshoes and handgrenades


----------



## xtsho (Dec 19, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> All I did was write the teams in reverse
> Otherwise I was close


This isn't horseshoes or hand grenades.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 19, 2021)

I miss John Madden. These yahoos today suck.

Madden was a walking Football Encyclopedia. I'm hoping someone will step up and at least try and fill his shoes.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 19, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I miss John Madden. These yahoos today suck.
> 
> Madden was a walking Football Encyclopedia. I'm hoping someone will step up and at least try and fill his shoes.


I freaking love it when younger people freak out over the fact he’s a legendary coach lol.


----------



## ISK (Dec 19, 2021)

ISK said:


> I thought it was quite the precarious call by the Ravens to attempt the 2 point conversion to win the game rather than playing it safe and going for the single point to tie it up.
> 
> I'm not buying John Harbaugh excuse "we were pretty much out of corners at that point in time".


Déjà vu 

I wonder what feeble excuse John Harbaugh will come up with to explain not going for the single point to tie the game against the Packers


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 19, 2021)

ISK said:


> Déjà vu
> 
> I wonder what feeble excuse John Harbaugh will come up with to explain not going for the single point to tie the game against the Packers


I thought it might be based on fear that without an outright win it might leave them out of the playoffs
Just a guess


----------



## ISK (Dec 19, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I thought it might be based on fear that without an outright win it might leave them out of the playoffs
> Just a guess


And if they had not tried the 2 point conversions on both these games, they just might be sitting in the drivers seat, as opposed to the curb


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 19, 2021)

ISK said:


> And if they had not tried the 2 point conversions on both these games, they just might be sitting in the drivers seat, as opposed to the curb


I am an excellent Monday morning quarterback as well


----------



## ISK (Dec 19, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I am an excellent Monday morning quarterback as well


I hear you as it easy for us to criticize but when he gets burnt twice on the same precarious call , it's time to question his coaching future.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 19, 2021)

ISK said:


> I hear you as it easy for us to criticize but when he gets burnt twice on the same precarious call , it's time to question his coaching future.


He did pretty well with a backup qb


----------



## World Wide Web Wyyzrd (Dec 19, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Meyer fired 13 games into turbulent Jags stint
> 
> 
> The Jacksonville Jaguars have fired head coach Urban Meyer, bringing an end to a one-year tenure filled with missteps on and off the field.
> ...


Urban was not Halal...
Of with his head career.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 19, 2021)

Rogers is coming to Denver I'm guessing. Then I think they'll use a pick for a new rookie QB to learn from him. At least I hope so.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 19, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Rogers is coming to Denver I'm guessing. Then I think they'll use a pick for a new rookie QB to learn from him. At least I hope so.


Idk. Hard to say. If they (lmfao) win the bowl. He could retire like manning and Lewis


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 19, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Idk. Hard to say. If they (lmfao) win the bowl. He could retire like manning and Lewis


I think he wants to prove something. He's gotten really vocal lately.

Manning and Brady both won the SuperBowl with 2 different teams. I think he wants to be there too, but maybe not.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 19, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I think he wants to prove something. He's gotten really vocal lately.
> 
> Manning and Brady both won the SuperBowl with 2 different teams. I think he wants to be there too, but maybe not.


Don’t you dare forget about Kurt Warner sir! Lol


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 20, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Rogers is coming to Denver I'm guessing. Then I think they'll use a pick for a new rookie QB to learn from him. At least I hope so.



I think Rogers only agreed to come back if they trade him after the season and he has a say in the new team. Going to take a lot of picks..probably 3 first and a second round pick.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 20, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> I think Rogers only agreed to come back if they trade him after the season and he has a say in the new team. Going to take a lot of picks..probably 3 first and a second round pick.


He’s in a gentleman’s agreement. 

I mean. Green Bay really showed how much value he carry’s to the franchise. They do not care about him. He told them that year he wanted that new receiver from bama think it was. And they drafted Jordan love instead lol. After shutting rodgers up with “we’ll go for a receiver.” I’d say he’s putting in more effort than expected. But he’s capable of more. I know he is. He’s human. And there is no way he’s playing 100% on that broken toe and on a team he’s upset with and CLEARLY wants out.


----------



## ISK (Dec 20, 2021)

Personally, I believe that after Green Bay wins the Super Bowl, Aaron *Rodgers* will be happy to stay with the Packers 

BTW: can we spell his name correctly


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 20, 2021)

His words not mine. I definitely don’t wanna see him retire. But after reading more and more on it. He’s pretty unhappy there. Which is weird. Because I thought green bay being a winning franchise anyone would want to play for. I wonder If love can carry a franchise like rodgers. 

mybad. My phone keeps autocorrecting Rodgers to dodgers. And then when I re spell it to correct. It spells rogers the second time. But I fixed it in my keyboard. No more headaches for you. Sorry.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 20, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Rogers is coming to Denver I'm guessing. Then I think they'll use a pick for a new rookie QB to learn from him. At least I hope so.


You misspelled Miami


----------



## ISK (Dec 26, 2021)

Green Bay had an awesome first half with 3 interceptions and 3 TD's but looked rather flat for the second half.

Aaron had his foot stepped on twice which really impacted his performance but as he said "it wasn't pretty but it was a win".

Then the Cardinals lost their third game in a row, they are sinking faster than the titanic.....the Rams now lead the NFC west division.

It wasn't the Colts best game ever but they now have an excellent chance of getting a wild card.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 26, 2021)

Jonathon Taylor Is rather impressive this season. Game after game


----------



## ISK (Dec 26, 2021)

Josh Allen really impressed me as he had over 300 passing yards to beat New England


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 26, 2021)

ISK said:


> Josh Allen really impressed me as he had over 300 passing yards to beat New England


Fucking joe borrows had my jaw dropped with 525 yards. Lol


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 26, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Jonathon Taylor Is rather impressive this season. Game after game


Would you?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 26, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Fucking joe borrows had my jaw dropped with 525 yards. Lol


Say hello to Dax 
And for the record I despise Dallas


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 26, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Say hello to Dax
> And for the record I despise Dallas


I know. Crazy. Killing it! 

watching now. I’m thinking he’s gonna slow down just because that happens naturally. 
but I’m gonna guess he hits 500 yards tonight.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 26, 2021)

Nvm. Duh. Shoulda figured they would bench him and give back up field time


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 27, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> The bears. Not so much. Rams just have a complete all star line up. If Mcvay can’t bring that Lombardi home this year. And the super bowl will be at home lol Idk man


Ya put the jinx on them. Please don't put your bad ju-just on the Bills....those fuckers need a ring...........................just clowning.......... I use to watch O.J. play in Buffalo.........I know , lots of O.J fans out there ( yea right).........however, he truly ran like a deer................the psychopath.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 27, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Ya put the jinx on them. Please don't put your bad ju-just on the Bills....those fuckers need a ring...........................just clowning.......... I use to watch O.J. play in Buffalo.........I know , lots of O.J fans out there ( yea right).........however, he truly ran like a deer................the psychopath.


Who got jinxed ?


----------



## ISK (Dec 27, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Say hello to Dax
> And for the record I despise Dallas


But they do have and alway have had the sexiest cheerleaders in the NFL 

So what's up with Jonathan Allen and Daron Payne....never seen a cat fight on the bench before....bit of a meltdown for Washington


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 27, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Who got jinxed ?


Apologies.....I fucked up.....wasn't focusing....


----------



## xtsho (Dec 29, 2021)

RIP Mr Football


----------



## xtsho (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## ISK (Dec 29, 2021)

Fox will re-air the John Madden documentary tonight Dec. 29, at 9:00 PM ET and 10:30 PM ET.

Quite the coincidence that Fox released this documentary only days before his death


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 29, 2021)

ISK said:


> Fox will re-air the John Madden documentary tonight Dec. 29, at 9:00 PM ET and 10:30 PM ET.
> 
> Quite the coincidence that Fox released this documentary only days before his death


Nah I think it was unexpected prior but he escalated quickly
They say he actually watched it 
I hope so


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 2, 2022)

Fanasy super bowl. Having issue. Do I use J Patterson RB for Washington or D Singletary for Buffalo? Right now have Patterson in. 15 minutes till games lock. Super confused weird fantasy year.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 2, 2022)

I would go singletary.. who did ya pick?


----------



## xtsho (Jan 2, 2022)

This guy has some issues. They probably cost him his NFL career.









Antonio Brown strips off gear, walks away from game in 3rd quarter of Buccaneers’ win over Jets


The mercurial wide receiver was kicked off the Buccaneers after his exit from the field before Tom Brady coolly led the Bucs on a 93-yard drive in the final minutes for a 28-24 victory over the New York Jets on Sunday.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 2, 2022)

xtsho said:


> This guy has some issues. They probably cost him his NFL career.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who doesn't like strippers?


----------



## Dank Bongula (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## ISK (Jan 3, 2022)

xtsho said:


> This guy has some issues. They probably cost him his NFL career.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt if even the most desperate team would hire Antonio as this is not the first time he has had a meltdown...hell, even the CFL would reject him.


----------



## ISK (Jan 3, 2022)

It's not often you will hear me say anything good about the Seahawks, but Pete Carroll showed serious class by ending the game on the 1 yard line with 1:08 left in the game, as opposed to running up the score which was already at 51 - 29.

Now the worthless scum sucking Seahawk fans booed him for doing this, which proves that Seattle fans have zero class.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 3, 2022)

ISK said:


> It's not often you will hear me say anything good about the Seahawks, but Pete Carroll showed serious class by ending the game on the 1 yard line with 1:08 left in the game, as opposed to running up the score which was already at 51 - 29.
> 
> Now the worthless scum sucking Seahawk fans booed him for doing this, which proves that Seattle fans have zero class.


I appreciated the gesture but if you are a lions fan 
We lost by 50


----------



## ISK (Jan 3, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I appreciated the gesture but if you are a lions fan
> We lost by 50


Yeah, but the Detroit Lions may be having a terrible season but they have balls, and no matter how hard they get kicked in the balls they never give up.....as they are a class act team.

Plus they beat the Cardinals 2 weeks ago, so for that alone they get my respect


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 3, 2022)

He had to of gone off the rocker because he had an incentive based contract and they benched him right? 30 yards away from a million, and 6 catches away from 600k? This is fucking nuts. Has to be the best receiver outside of Chase. Maybe better.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jan 3, 2022)

"football is what we do, not who we are" 
a lot of shit goes on behind the scenes, need to get the full story first.


----------



## World Wide Web Wyyzrd (Jan 4, 2022)

xtsho said:


> This guy has some issues. They probably cost him his NFL career.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep in touch with the "Dumpster Fire" guys (probably against their will, cause one of the mods their, dodgerofzion, fucking hates me) and I was texting Uche, and I told him that I thing that Vonteze pretty much Spagettified AB's brain, and turned him into a legit mental retard.


----------



## World Wide Web Wyyzrd (Jan 4, 2022)

Dank Bongula said:


> View attachment 5059444


U get this of r/urinatingtree.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 8, 2022)

Today feels like Sunday.


----------



## GoatSoup (Jan 8, 2022)

Can the 9ers beat the Rams again? and will Atlanta beat the Saints? I can only hope!!!


----------



## ISK (Jan 9, 2022)

Broncos fire head coach Vic Fangio....I don't blame them as the old fart has gone totally senile. 

His stupid decision to kick a field goal with 4 minutes left was absolutely ridiculous.

I mean what kind of moron would do this, you are down by 7 then kick a field goal, for what, as you are still down 4 point (AKA another TD). 

If they had just gone for the TD or even the first down and had failed, they would have been in the same position....needing one TD to tie. 

But to go for the field goal had no benefit at all....so damn dim witted.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 9, 2022)

ISK said:


> Broncos fire head coach Vic Fangio....I don't blame them as the old fart has gone totally senile.
> 
> His stupid decision to kick a field goal with 4 minutes left was absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> ...


He has a great defensive mind. Head coach material? Nope. 
Broncos have been a turd circling the bowl for the last bunch of years since Manning .


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 9, 2022)

Why didn't Rothenberg call fucking tails?!?!??!! Wtf


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 9, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Why didn't Rothenberg call fucking tails?!?!??!! Wtf


As they say in the big easy
Who dat ?


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 9, 2022)

Why wouldn't the chargers and Raiders just play to tie? I'm so confused.


----------



## smokinrav (Jan 9, 2022)

Packers lost to the Lions.....bwahahaha.

I shall now return to my Bears den and cry.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 9, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> He has a great defensive mind. Head coach material? Nope.
> Broncos have been a turd circling the bowl for the last bunch of years since Manning .


Good riddance. At least Lock is showings progress.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 9, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Why wouldn't the chargers and Raiders just play to tie? I'm so confused.


The Chargers have the tie breaker since they beat the Raiders in their first game.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 9, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> The Chargers have the tie breaker since they beat the Raiders in their first game.


But if they tie they both in I think. Why risk it?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 9, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> But if they tie they both in I think. Why risk it?


You're not getting it, lol.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 9, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You're not getting it, lol.


I'm not understanding why wouldn't they both kneel it out the whole game, because if one of those teams loose they're out.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 9, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> I'm not understanding why wouldn't they both kneel it out the whole game, because if one of those teams loose they're out.


You know, actually I'm not totally sure how that would work, since Both them and Pittsburgh would all be at 9-7-1. But the Chargers should be in for sure with a tie. Then it should be whoever has the better tie breaker between Pittsburgh and the Raiders.

So a tie would guarantee the Chargers to go, but I'm not sure if it would be the Raiders or Steelers to be in the Wild Card shit too.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 9, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> If they do that the Chargers are in and the Raiders are out, since the Chargers beat them last time.
> 
> You might be in the wrong thread, lol.


No, If they tie they both in and Pittsburgh is out


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 9, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> No, If they tie they both in and Pittsburgh is out


Oh. So Pittsburgh has the tie breaker over the Raiders. Didn't realize that. My bad.

Then ya, no shit. Why don't they, lol. That would be one boring game, lol.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 9, 2022)

Shaving points is against the rules in the nfl lol


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 9, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Shaving points is against the rules in the nfl lol


Wait so this isn't fixed?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 9, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Wait so this isn't fixed?


Holy shit. That was a good fucking game. No spoiler alert for people that didn't watch yet, lol.


----------



## GoatSoup (Jan 9, 2022)

49ers WIN!!! Jimmy earns his $$$$ 
Raiders win in OT!

Lots of drama in the last game of the season.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 10, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Wait so this isn't fixed?


You can waist your time believing in conspiracy. But unless your betting big bucks. I see all that pointless. I just enjoy the game. If my team loses. Better luck next time. Iv played enough organized sports to know anything can happen….


----------



## xtsho (Jan 10, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Holy shit. That was a good fucking game. No spoiler alert for people that didn't watch yet, lol.


Yeah I caught the 4th quarter. I don't really follow the NFL but was hoping for a Chargers win just because Justin Herbert is a former Oregon Duck. He's got a promising career ahead of him.


----------



## ISK (Jan 10, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> No, If they tie they both in and Pittsburgh is out


Yes, that was the only situation that would have eliminated Pittsburg after they beat the Ravens, and the other key factor was Jacksonville beating Indianapolis ....once again the Colts shoot themselves in the foot (or shall I say in the hoof) which gave the Steelers the green light.

It was nice to see the 49ers get the win which earned them a wild card position.

It doesn't happen often but I was cheering for the Seahawks, just to prove how mediocre the Cardinals really are.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 10, 2022)

ISK said:


> Yes, that was the only situation that would have eliminated Pittsburg after they beat the Ravens, and the other key factor was Jacksonville beating Indianapolis ....once again the Colts shoot themselves in the foot (or shall I say in the hoof) which gave the Steelers the green light.
> 
> It was nice to see the 49ers get the win which earned them a wild card position.
> 
> It doesn't happen often but I was cheering for the Seahawks, just to prove how mediocre the Cardinals really are.


I can't stand the Sea Chickens. Don't care for Russell Wilson much after him and his wife were down here in Portland trying to scam the taxpayers into building a stadium so they could bring MLB to the city. Build a damn stadium just use your own money.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 10, 2022)

Titans might be able to make a run with a healthy Derrick Henry and Julio Jones. Yesterday wasn't pretty, but the number one seed is ours. I want to say I heard somewhere that Vrabel is undefeated coming off a by week.


----------



## ISK (Jan 10, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I can't stand the Sea Chickens.


That's a new one for me to add onto my list of names for the Shithawks.... or when I'm feeling polite I just call them the Seagulls


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 10, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> Titans might be able to make a run with a healthy Derrick Henry and Julio Jones. Yesterday wasn't pretty, but the number one seed is ours. I want to say I heard somewhere that Vrabel is undefeated coming off a by week.


Henry’s coming off a jones fracture man. That’s intense. Hopefully he’s the same


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 10, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> You can waist your time believing in conspiracy


Bro, don't you do it all the time in the political threads? We watch you dude. Everywhere!!!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 10, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I can't stand the Sea Chickens. Don't care for Russell Wilson much after him and his wife were down here in Portland trying to scam the taxpayers into building a stadium so they could bring MLB to the city. Build a damn stadium just use your own money.


Hahaha, haven't heard that in awhile, lol. I grew up there. And they sucked back then. We drafted Brian Bosworth thinking he would be the answer and he fucked them over pretty hard, lol.

The Home Shows were in the old King Dome too, and I'd go with my dad to help him set shit up for a spa company he was a rep for. It was cool being in there with unlimited access. I was in places that you'd never get to see when it's open to the public. And it's a trip walking around the empty corridors.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 11, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Bro, don't you do it all the time in the political threads? We watch you dude. Everywhere!!!


No way Jose!! I stay far away from that fucking section. I won’t even open it…. 
1 time. All it took. I’ll leave that section alone

Edit: watch you everywhere!! Lol. Must be some show.


----------



## ISK (Jan 11, 2022)

We have some awesome playoff games coming up this weekend and Monday night as well.

*Saturday*
Raiders @ Bengals.... should be a close game but I'm betting on Cincinnati
Patriots @ Bill ....this ought to be a very exciting game, too close to call but I'll be cheering for Buffalo 

*Sunday*
Eagles @ Bucs......one would think this should be a gimmie for Tampa Bay
49ers @ Cowboys.....can't wait to watch this one, I'll have to say San Fran just because they have been playing quite well lately. 
Steelers @ Chiefs....once again this should be an easy call as Patrick Mahomes is on top of his game.

*Monday*
Cardinals @ Rams...this will be a barn burner and another hard one to predict, but I still think Arizona is on a downwards spin.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 11, 2022)

Chief's gotta play better than they did against the Broncos, they bout lost that game. Steelers got a lot of weapons, but Big Ben just ain't what he used to be.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 11, 2022)

Pittsburgh over cheifs!!! Big ben takes a 7 seed all the way to the ship!!!! Pretty sure he's already taken a 6 seed all the way that year they beat Seattle!!!


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 12, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Pittsburgh over cheifs!!! Big ben takes a 7 seed all the way to the ship!!!! Pretty sure he's already taken a 6 seed all the way that year they beat Seattle!!!


 Big Ben deserves it


----------



## GoatSoup (Jan 12, 2022)

49ers a 3 point underdog. But they always play the Cowboys tough. Run the ball Kyle!


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 15, 2022)

Cincinnati/Las Vegas is a decent game so far. 20-13 Bengals coming out of halftime. Remember when Ja’Marr Chase was looking like a complete first round bust back in the preseason when he kept dropping the ball? He and Burrow sure make Cincinnati’s offense better.


----------



## ISK (Jan 15, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Cincinnati/Las Vegas is a decent game so far. 20-13 Bengals coming out of halftime. Remember when Ja’Marr Chase was looking like a complete first round bust back in the preseason when he kept dropping the ball? He and Burrow sure make Cincinnati’s offense better.


I'm glad the Raiders got the TD just before half time or else I'm afraid it would have been a boring second half.

Cinci is looking good, but LV still is in the game....should be a great 2nd half.


----------



## ISK (Jan 16, 2022)

The Raiders made it an exciting game right to the last few seconds, too bad they didn't tie it up.

Josh Allen and the boys made the Patriots look rather pathetic ...it was pretty much over by half time.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 16, 2022)

Pittsburgh most likely is going to make a super bowl run starting tonight, but can anyone think of their starter for QB for next year? Marriota the Raiders back up. Travinkski?


----------



## ISK (Jan 16, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Pittsburgh most likely is going to make a super bowl run starting tonight, but can anyone think of their starter for QB for next year? Marriota the Raiders back up. Travinkski?


If they beat the Chiefs, maybe KC will want to get rid of Patrick Mahomes


----------



## GoatSoup (Jan 16, 2022)

Bucks clobbered Philly. They even allowed them some pity points at the end.


----------



## ISK (Jan 16, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> Bucks clobbered Philly. They even allowed them some pity points at the end.


Yup, the Eagles looked really flat throughout the entire game


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 17, 2022)

Sitting here smiling to myself as “America’s team” is out 
Bye Dax 
Enjoy Jerry 
Anyone notice the Dallas game is the only playoff game the total unbiased commissioner attended?
sorry just musing in a very good mood


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 17, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Sitting here smiling to myself as “America’s team” is out
> Bye Dax
> Enjoy Jerry
> Anyone notice the Dallas game is the only playoff game the total unbiased commissioner attended?
> sorry just musing in a very good mood


If I ever watched a football game so unfair. That was it. And I was rooting for the niners all the way. But c mom refs. Iv never seen them get in the way of a snap so many times.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 17, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> If I ever watched a football game so unfair. That was it. And I was rooting for the niners all the way. But c mom refs. Iv never seen them get in the way of a snap so many times.


In Dallas 
 
I’m ok with it


----------



## ISK (Jan 17, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> If I ever watched a football game so unfair. That was it. And I was rooting for the niners all the way. But c mom refs. Iv never seen them get in the way of a snap so many times.


I was also cheering for the 49ers and thought that was total BS how the ref killed the clock on Dallas

In the CFL, the clock is stopped until the ref places the ball in the correct position and clears the lane, this is one rule that the NFL should adopt.....and also the NCAA format on OT


----------



## ISK (Jan 17, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Pittsburgh most likely is going to make a super bowl run starting tonight, but can anyone think of their starter for QB for next year? Marriota the Raiders back up. Travinkski?


Sorry Mongo, the Steelers played with heart but all in all they got their butts kicked.....it's time to start thinking about next year.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 17, 2022)

ISK said:


> I was also cheering for the 49ers and thought that was total BS how the ref killed the clock on Dallas
> 
> In the CFL, the clock is stopped until the ref places the ball in the correct position and clears the lane, this is one rule that the NFL should adopt.....and also the NCAA format on OT


Uhm 
Dax tried to hand the ball to the center when he knows an official is the quickest way to reset 
He failed on his own accord


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 17, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Uhm
> Dax tried to hand the ball to the center when he knows an official is the quickest way to reset
> He failed on his own accord


Gotta agree. It was unfortunate, but was on Dallas not the officials. Plus, they’d then have to score a TD on the next play from like the 40, which could happen but is pretty unlikely. It’s not like the refs took a TD off the board and then said “game is over”. Lions have been the victims of far worse calls in the last 5-6 years than how that game ended last night.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 17, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Gotta agree. It was unfortunate, but was on Dallas not the officials. Plus, they’d then have to score a TD on the next play from like the 40, which could happen but is pretty unlikely. It’s not like the refs took a TD off the board and then said “game is over”. Lions have been the victims of far worse calls in the last 5-6 years than how that game ended last night.


In a classy move Dax also said the fans should have been angry and hurling stuff was warranted 
God I hate Dallas


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 17, 2022)

Rules are rules and ref touching the ball before snap is regulation. Been that way. For fucking years. But the refs direction he made to get out the way was fishy. Along with prior snaps to the ref “getting in the way”. Watching football my entire life. Playing every year growing up. Refs never got in the way like that. Even in 2 min offense. Fuck Dallas for real. But that game was unfair.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 17, 2022)

ISK said:


> I was also cheering for the 49ers and thought that was total BS how the ref killed the clock on Dallas
> 
> In the CFL, the clock is stopped until the ref places the ball in the correct position and clears the lane, this is one rule that the NFL should adopt.....and also the NCAA format on OT


100% agree.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 17, 2022)

Don’t forget GO BUCS


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 17, 2022)

@Herb & Suds no Bucs!?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> @Herb & Suds no Bucs!?


Brady has had enough  
I always root for the underdog


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 17, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Brady has had enough
> I always root for the underdog


I was doing the WHO DEY dance too. Honestly I’d like to see the Bengals win.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 17, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I was doing the WHO DEY dance too. Honestly I’d like to see the Bengals win.


I’m pulling for them too. That Burrow kid is off to a good start in his young career, Cincinnati looks like they were spot on in locking in on drafting him at #1. Rothlesberger looks done, Burrow is just getting started. With him, Allen, Hebert, and Mahomes, there are some really good young QBs changing the guard from Brady, Big Ben, Rodgers and Brees. Brady and Rodgers don’t looks done yet but time catches up to everyone eventually.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 17, 2022)

ISK said:


> Sorry Mongo, the Steelers played with heart but all in all they got their butts kicked.....it's time to start thinking about next year.


Rebuilding for sure


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 17, 2022)

Pittsburgh trade up to get Pickett from Pittsburg. Wouldn that be some shit.

I just made that up. Nothing real.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 17, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Pittsburgh trade up to get Pickett from Pittsburg. Wouldn that be some shit.
> 
> I just made that up. Nothing real.


An chance Pittsburgh gets AB back?


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 17, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> An chance Pittsburgh gets AB back?


Now your stretching real far


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 17, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> An chance Pittsburgh gets AB back?


He'll be lucky if anyone wants to deal with him, but there's no way in hell the Steelers would deal with his shit again.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 17, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> He'll be lucky if anyone wants to deal with him, but there's no way in hell the Steelers would deal with his shit again.


Do you follow OJ Simpson on Instagram


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 17, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Do you follow OJ Simpson on Instagram


I don't do Instagram at all, lol. Nor Tweeter, nor Twitter, nor Facebook.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 17, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Do you follow OJ Simpson on Instagram


I followed OJ’s entire white Bronco chase on live TV. That was boring as shit and the assholes at the network (NBC?) cut into a good Rockets/Knicks NBA finals game to broadcast that dumpster fire instead. Hopefully OJ’s IG is less boring but I’m still a hard pass on following him now.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 17, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> I followed OJ’s entire white Bronco chase on live TV. That was boring as shit and the assholes at the network (NBC?) cut into a good Rockets/Knicks NBA finals game to broadcast that dumpster fire instead. Hopefully OJ’s IG is less boring but I’m still a hard pass on following him now.


Most boring car chase ever.

Ron Burgundy couldn't even have made that interesting.


----------



## GoatSoup (Jan 17, 2022)

Ram 21 Card's 0 Half time. Go Rams! 
Winner plays Tampa next week.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 17, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> I followed OJ’s entire white Bronco chase on live TV. That was boring as shit and the assholes at the network (NBC?) cut into a good Rockets/Knicks NBA finals game to broadcast that dumpster fire instead. Hopefully OJ’s IG is less boring but I’m still a hard pass on following him now.


The glove didn't fit though!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 17, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> Ram 21 Card's 0 Half time. Go Rams!
> Winner plays Tampa next week.


Rams look great! OBJ looks awesome!!!!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 17, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> Ram 21 Card's 0 Half time. Go Rams!
> Winner plays Tampa next week.


Oh shit. I didn't know there was a game tonight. Thanks man!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 17, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> The glove didn't fit though!


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 17, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Oh shit. I didn't know there was a game tonight. Thanks man!


Cuz it's not really " a game " .


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 17, 2022)

tkufoS said:


> Cuz it's not really " a game " .


As in paid actors? Or?..........


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 17, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Most boring car chase ever.
> 
> Ron Burgundy couldn't even have made that interesting.


It really was boring. The newscasters even had the gall to claim the NBA finals were being delayed and the chase being broadcast on the Jumbotron at the arena. As if.
Too young to have watched OJ play, he was doing Hertz ads, cheating at golf and starring in First and Ten on HBO - plus apparently doing mountains of blow - by the time I started watching NFL. My dad says he was one of the greatest tailbacks ever. Faster and bigger than almost everyone on the field in his prime.

Nice to see Stafford on the verge of winning a playoff game. Always liked him as a Lion but some here really were glad to see him traded away. Kyler Murray’s decision making on that pick 6 in the first half was just awful.


----------



## GoatSoup (Jan 17, 2022)

Rams 28 Cards 0 Oh man Rams on a roll!

Total yards Rams 250 Cards 40!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 17, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> Rams 28 Cards 0 Oh man Rams on a roll!
> 
> Total yards Rams 250 Cards 40!


Is this hockey or football, lol?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 17, 2022)

Prayers for Budda Baker.


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 17, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> As in paid actors? Or?..........


Or


----------



## GoatSoup (Jan 17, 2022)

Final score Rams 34 Cards 11. 

Next week 49ers play Green Bay and Rams at Tampa. Should be epic!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 17, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> Final score Rams 34 Cards 11.
> 
> Next week 49ers play Green Bay and Rams at Tampa. Should be epic!


My $ is on GB.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 18, 2022)

First week of playoffs had two decent games and 4 stinkers. Rams, Bucs, Bills and Chiefs all blew out their opponents. I did like the new format with the Monday night game. Would have liked to see a more competitive contest but it was cool to have a third day of football.


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 18, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> My $ is on GB.


New England all the way ! I mean Tampa bay.


----------



## ISK (Jan 18, 2022)

ISK said:


> Raiders @ Bengals.... should be a close game but I'm *betting on Cincinnati*
> Patriots @ Bill ....this ought to be a very exciting game, too close to call but I'll be *cheering for Buffalo*
> Eagles @ Bucs......one would think this should be a *gimmie for Tampa Bay*
> 49ers @ Cowboys.....can't wait to watch this one, I'll have to say *San Fran* just because they have been playing quite well lately.
> ...


I picked all 6 games correctly  only because I didn't have any bets on them.

Next week is looking exciting, as we have some great football coming up.

*Saturday*
Bengals @ Titans ......one would think the Titans, but Joe Burrows is playing so good I have to say Cincinnati
49ers @ Packers.....I like the 49ers but Aaron Rodgers and the boys will prevail

*Sunday*
Rams @ Bucs....got to go with the GOAT on this one
Bills @ Chiefs...looking forward to this game as it should be the game of the week....Josh Allen vs Patrick Mahomes, it's a flip of the coin but I'm going out on a limb and picking Buffalo but will likely regret it.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 18, 2022)

ISK said:


> I picked all 6 games correctly


i had 5 out of 6 against the spread. pittsburgh screwed me out of a few hundred bucks on my parlay. lol.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 18, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> 2 days away, Thursday night kicks it off. My bears are going to get stomped by the Rams.
> 
> I like Tampa and Buffalo and The rams.


Going back to the start of your thread, that was a pretty good prediction on Rams, Buffalo and Tampa. All three look good going into the 2nd round of the playoffs. 
Your Bears are like our Lions, rebuild mode. Hopefully you guys have a long term QB in Fields. I detest OSU but thought he was a good pick in the 2021 draft. Having to start over with a new coach and GM is not always a good thing for a young QB though.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 18, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Going back to the start of your thread, that was a pretty good prediction on Rams, Buffalo and Tampa. All three look good going into the 2nd round of the playoffs.
> Your Bears are like our Lions, rebuild mode. Hopefully you guys have a long term QB in Fields. I detest OSU but thought he was a good pick in the 2021 draft. Having to start over with a new coach and GM is not always a good thing for a young QB though.


uhm can I ask when the lions rebuild will be completed?


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 18, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> uhm can I ask when the lions rebuild will be completed?


Draft is approaching, which is like the Super Bowl for shitty teams like the Lions. 
This regime feels different though, Holmes seems to have a draft plan that isn’t “best player available” or “Patriot way” or whatever the hell it was that Millen was going for…
Dan Campbell has won over the media, fans and team even with cruddy record. “Truth serum Dan” is an exceedingly entertaining interview on the radio.
Even Glenn is getting HC interviews after his work with a bunch of scrap heap castoffs and UDAs on defense. The defense was statistically terrible but kept the team in more games than it should have.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 18, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Draft is approaching, which is like the Super Bowl for shitty teams like the Lions.
> This regime feels different though, Holmes seems to have a draft plan that isn’t “best player available” or “Patriot way” or whatever the hell it was that Millen was going for…
> Dan Campbell has won over the media, fans and team even with cruddy record. “Truth serum Dan” is an exceedingly entertaining interview on the radio.
> Even Glenn is getting HC interviews after his work with a bunch of scrap heap castoffs and UDAs on defense. The defense was statistically terrible but kept the team in more games than it should have.


Wait a minute 
I thought we all agreed to never mention Millen ever again  
I hear ya but we won’t get a quarterback for at least two years given the current draft class


----------



## doublejj (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## doublejj (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 22, 2022)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5072076
> 
> View attachment 5072078


what's status on jimmy g, those 2 O linemen and somebody else(?) that are all injured for the niners?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 22, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> what's status on jimmy g, those 2 O linemen and somebody else(?) that are all injured for the niners?


next man up....


----------



## ISK (Jan 22, 2022)

Unreal game, didn't think the Bengals were going to pull it off, as it looked like Tennessee was on the rebound. 

The Titan defence were pounding Joe Burrows like a rubber fuck doll.....sacked him 5 times in the first half and 4 more in the second half....holy crap batman, that's got to hurt.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 22, 2022)

ISK said:


> Unreal game, didn't think the Bengals were going to pull it off, as it looked like Tennessee was on the rebound.
> 
> The Titan defence were pounding Joe Burrows like a rubber fuck doll.....sacked him 5 times in the first half and 4 more in the second half....holy crap batman, that's got to hurt.


He’s a great young QB but he gets hit way too much. Bengals will need to get better O-line play. That was a really fun game to watch.


----------



## GoatSoup (Jan 22, 2022)

Last second field goals win both the games for visitors
49ers 13 GB 10!

Cinci 19 Titans 16!

Both first seeds sunk!


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 22, 2022)

I predicted Az cards shiting the bed a couple pages back.. Lol on me now


----------



## doublejj (Jan 22, 2022)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5072076
> 
> View attachment 5072078


LOL.....49ers!


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 22, 2022)

Well, can’t say I’m very sad to see GB and Rodgers out of the playoffs. Waiting to see if he says something inflammatory and/or cryptic about his future, maybe some more of that beautiful mystery BS he shoveled last offseason. Tough way to end the season for GB fans but as a Lions fan my sympathy is very, very limited. Gould was money on that kick.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 22, 2022)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5072076
> 
> View attachment 5072078


That poor guy needs a cup. I showed my wife, and she wasn't impressed, lol.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 22, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Well, can’t say I’m very sad to see GB and Rodgers out of the playoffs. Waiting to see if he says something inflammatory and/or cryptic about his future, maybe some more of that beautiful mystery BS he shoveled last offseason. Tough way to end the season for GB fans but as a Lions fan my sympathy is very, very limited. Gould was money on that kick.


49ers had the lead for a grand total of 1sec.....= WIN!......they are grilling cheese in Wisconsin tonight


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 23, 2022)

Rodger says “I’m not sure entirely what I wanna do. But I know one thing. I don’t wanna be apart of a rebuild”.
So the at pretty much limits where he can go. And not Seattle


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 23, 2022)

Ok I’ll give the 2.5 points and take Tampa bay
I’ll take the Buffalo Bills in the late game 
There I said it 
SORRY Matt


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 23, 2022)

Yup yup 
Brady has the Rams right where we want them 
Lulled in to a false sense of security I tell ya
Rams 20-3
Right where we want them


----------



## GoatSoup (Jan 23, 2022)

Tommy better have a hell'a fourth quarter!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 23, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> Tommy better have a hell'a fourth quarter!


He already got his first unsportsmanlike penalty of his career … it’s on hahaha


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 23, 2022)

Well, that one got exciting at the end. Rams did a better job with clocking it at the end than the Cowboys did a week ago. Happy for Stafford to get that win.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## doublejj (Jan 23, 2022)

Cali is guaranteed to have a team in the Superbowl.......Hella Yeah!!


----------



## GoatSoup (Jan 23, 2022)

Three visitors,three games, won by three points in the last three seconds!

Can the Bills do the same??


----------



## ISK (Jan 23, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Rams did a better job with clocking it at the end than the Cowboys did a week ago. Happy for Stafford to get that win.


The refs did a better job of getting out of the way than what happened with Dallas


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 23, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> Three visitors,three games, won by three points in the last three seconds!
> 
> Can the Bills do the same??


Gematria ?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 23, 2022)

ISK said:


> The refs did a better job of getting out of the way than what happened with Dallas


https://www.instacart.com/landing?product_id=19773679&retailer_id=58&region_id=7533130588&utm_medium=sem_shopping&utm_source=instacart_google&utm_campaign=ad_demand_shopping_rp_kroger&utm_content=accountid-8145171519_campaignid-10888296174_adgroupid-108550600553_device-m&gbraid=0AAAAADO98hZUf8JLhYnR0I_ld3_UKgjg9&gclid=CjwKCAiAlrSPBhBaEiwAuLSDUI8Kih4J2Eb5HRVOJUaIDMQT8gcrxmY1FhYl_8YJUpHFIzPRDzwi4RoCSSQQAvD_BwE


----------



## doublejj (Jan 23, 2022)

ISK said:


> The refs did a better job of getting out of the way than what happened with Dallas


Dallas tried to spot the ball themselves and give themselves a couple extra yards, and the ref wasn't having it...lol


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 23, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Dallas tried to spot the ball themselves and give themselves a couple extra yards, and the ref wasn't having it...lol


It's because the ref is the one who needs to spot the ball. They should have turned around and found the ref and handed him the ball. It was totally on the Cowboys. It was a stupid play anyways with that little time.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 23, 2022)

I read that they are limiting ticket sales in LA to locals only.......weak ass snowflakes afraid of 49er fans taking over their stadium. On Ticketmaster, ticket sales were limited to only those with billing addresses in the Greater Los Angeles Area. 
*Rams bar fans in San Francisco from buying NFC championship game tickets*








Rams bar fans in San Francisco, elsewhere from buying NFC championship game tickets


In the event of a win over the Bucs, the Rams don't want to see a repeat of Week 18 at SoFi Stadium.




sports.yahoo.com


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 23, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I read that they are limiting ticket sales in LA to locals only.......weak ass snowflakes afraid of 49er fans taking over their stadium. On Ticketmaster, ticket sales were limited to only those with billing addresses in the Greater Los Angeles Area.
> *Rams bar fans in San Francisco from buying NFC championship game tickets*
> 
> 
> ...


Isn’t that how it’s always been for the home team the first few days? And within respect. Rams had that bs stint in st Louis for that time. Niners pretty much own California. (Still do) But it’s all the broke mother fuckers wearing rams gear running around screaming “who’s house” They are not going to the game. Maybe tailgate. Lol.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 23, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I read that they are limiting ticket sales in LA to locals only.......weak ass snowflakes afraid of 49er fans taking over their stadium. On Ticketmaster, ticket sales were limited to only those with billing addresses in the Greater Los Angeles Area.
> *Rams bar fans in San Francisco from buying NFC championship game tickets*
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good way for Los Angelenos to make some easy money, lol.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 23, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Sounds like a good way for Los Angelenos to make some easy money, lol.


I know that some diehard Rams fans in NorCal aren't too happy....lol


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 23, 2022)

Looks like Diggs is playing with a Ragdoll out there, lol.

There was a 2 minute blood cleanup break, lol. Now back to football.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 23, 2022)

Josh Allen might be the greatest football player ever. Win or loose this is nuts.


----------



## Tolerance Break (Jan 23, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Josh Allen might be the greatest football player ever. Win or loose this is nuts.


*Mahomes has entered the chat*


----------



## Tolerance Break (Jan 23, 2022)

Holy fucking shit.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 23, 2022)

KC just tied it up. Lot of shitty defense here in the 4th quarter but what an entertaining game. This was hasn’t disappointed


----------



## doublejj (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Tolerance Break (Jan 23, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> KC just tied it up. Lot of shitty defense here in the 4th quarter but what an entertaining game. This was hasn’t disappointed


All time classic.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 23, 2022)

Greatest game of all time!!!!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 23, 2022)

Sweet game. OT.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 23, 2022)

I’m watching with a buddy who is beside himself about the terrible defense displayed over the last 10 minutes. Great game though, we had a lot of fun watching this one.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 23, 2022)

O no…. buffalo fans are gutted … 13 seconds left and you have the best D in the nfl … game for the ages 100%


----------



## GoatSoup (Jan 23, 2022)

Last Second FG ties the game then Mahomes wins it. Damn 25 points in the last two minutes and it's a tie at the end of Regulation????
If the Bills could tackle they would'a won.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 23, 2022)

Great Sunday of football


----------



## doublejj (Jan 23, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Josh Allen might be the greatest football player ever. Win or loose this is nuts.


Josh Allen in the postseason: 9 TDs - 0 turnovers , 771 total yards.....going home
Jimmy G : 0 TD's - 2 INT's.....Playing for the NFC Championship.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 24, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Josh Allen in the postseason: 9 TDs - 0 turnovers , 771 total yards.....going home
> Jimmy G : 0 TD's - 2 INT's.....Playing for the NFC Championship.


Defense wins championships. But idk if it’s gonna take them all the way this time.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 24, 2022)

Rams vs Chiefs Super Bowl. I'm gonna place my bets on MGM. I say Chiefs take it all though. But if Miller gets another Super Bowl ring I'll be stoked for him. So I kinda hope the Rams win, but don't think it's gonna happen.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 24, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Josh Allen in the postseason: 9 TDs - 0 turnovers , 771 total yards.....going home
> Jimmy G : 0 TD's - 2 INT's.....Playing for the NFC Championship.


Allen lost the coin flip


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 24, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Rams vs Chiefs Super Bowl. I'm gonna place my bets on MGM. I say Chiefs take it all though. But if Miller gets another Super Bowl ring I'll be stoked for him. So I kinda hope the Rams win, but don't think it's gonna happen.


If the rams play like yesterday. They’re not going anywhere but the stands to watch the game.


----------



## myke (Jan 24, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Allen lost the coin flip


I dont follow NFL much but I watch playoffs,these overtime rules are messed up.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 24, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Allen lost the coin flip


Yeah, the way both offenses were clicking, coin flip in OT was huge. Buffalo’s defense looked gassed at the end, KC’s looked a little lost with Mathieu out too. Still a pretty awesome game, both QBs were incredible. By comparison, Rodgers and Garoppolo were horrid in the SF/GB game but those two defenses were both stout.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 24, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Yeah, the way both offenses were clicking, coin flip in OT was huge. Buffalo’s defense looked gassed at the end, KC’s looked a little lost with Mathieu out too. Still a pretty awesome game, both QBs were incredible. By comparison, Rodgers and Garoppolo were horrid in the SF/GB game but those two defenses were both stout.


Sf/gb game was 11 degreesF. That’s a defense in itself. Jimmy g apparently never started a below freezing game in his career. Even with New England. I was shocked. But he had to have some sort of experience I’m sure.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 24, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> If the rams play like yesterday. They’re not going anywhere but the stands to watch the game.


I missed that game. I forgot to record it. But it sounded like an awesome game.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 24, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I missed that game. I forgot to record it. But it sounded like an awesome game.


 It coulda been better without fumbling on the 1 yard line and kupp around mid field.. snapping the ball to the other team. Missing field goals. At one point. I thought the rams were just shaving points for Tom. 27-3. 27-27. Shit got real. And fast


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 24, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> It coulda been better without fumbling on the 1 yard line and kupp around mid field.. snapping the ball to the other team. Missing field goals. At one point. I thought the rams were just shaving points for Tom. 27-3. 27-27. Shit got real. And fast


Ya man, I'm gonna watch that whole game tomorrow or something. I can't believe I missed it and didn't even DVR it.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 24, 2022)

What a game. All the games have been good. Kickers were very important in all of them.


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 24, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> What a game. All the games have been good. Kickers were very important in all of them.


I live in MA, (Patriot territory), feel bad for Bill's fans, Bill's Mafia is very loyal and Buffalo has a incredible fan base and have had to stomach a long reign of Patriot domination, how the hell did they not squib kick the kickoff to take time off the clock (absolute stupidity by coaching staff), Josh Allen sucked as a rookie and even his 2nd year but he has become a incredible QB, I give him props for putting in the work as I thought he was a bust after 2 years. That guy played his ass off last night and as a Pat's fan we now have to deal w/a fierce competitor worthy of serious respect. I can't believe how much this kid has blossomed. Once again,condolences to Bill's fans what a tough loss to stomach.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 24, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Sf/gb game was 11 degreesF. That’s a defense in itself. Jimmy g apparently never started a below freezing game in his career. Even with New England. I was shocked. But he had to have some sort of experience I’m sure.


For sure the conditions were harsh. Jimmy G is playing hurt too but just didn’t do much. Rodgers pretty much pooped the bed in what might be his final game in GB. Surprised by that, his first and last games of the season were probably his worst showings all year.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 24, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I live in MA, (Patriot territory), feel bad for Bill's fans, Bill's Mafia is very loyal and Buffalo has a incredible fan base and have had to stomach a long reign of Patriot domination, how the hell did they not squib kick the kickoff to take time off the clock (absolute stupidity by coaching staff), Josh Allen sucked as a rookie and even his 2nd year but he has become a incredible QB, I give him props for putting in the work as I thought he was a bust after 2 years. That guy played his ass off last night and as a Pat's fan we now have to deal w/a fierce competitor worthy of serious respect. I can't believe how much this kid has blossomed. Once again,condolences to Bill's fans what a tough loss to stomach.


Condolences to your preferred franchise. 
that dynasty is a wrap. And no offense. Thankgod!! Earned and mostly deserved. 
but annoying year after year. I think the bills will be the team to beat for the years to come

what josh Allen were you watching his rookie year. He only started 11 games. And the following year (first true year) 20td to 9int. And 2% to last years best 1.7%. Sure he wasn’t no John Taylor his rookie year. But he wasn looking like a bust. Not even close.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 24, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> For sure the conditions were harsh. Jimmy G is playing hurt too but just didn’t do much. Rodgers pretty much pooped the bed in what might be his final game in GB. Surprised by that, his first and last games of the season were probably his worst showings all year.


Rodger made it bluntly clear. I don’t wanna be apart of a rebuild. So I’m wondering if that’s his way of saying. Seahawks are way out the question.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 24, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Rodger made it bluntly clear. I don’t wanna be apart of a rebuild. So I’m wondering if that’s his way of saying. Seahawks are way out the question.


The Bucs might need a QB now.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 24, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> The Bucs might need a QB now.


I have a hard time seeing the mvp retiring without a championship


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 24, 2022)

I seen games that he was wide eyed and pretty clueless those first 2 years, you could see his athleticism,strong arm,scrambling ability, but his decision making and touch throwing the ball were definately lacking. I will retract bust because you could see the raw talent worthy of him being a high draft pick but it did'nt look at that time that he would become a top 5 NFL QB that I now regard him as. As far as the Pat dynasty it's time to clear out the pink hats over here anyway it alway's disturbed me seeing young Brady fans who knew nothing of the franchises history of being a downtrodden laughingstock. Me, I go back to the Steve Grogan and Jim Plunkett day's and I know what it's like when home games were blacked out locally, so a little purge IS probably in order, other towns deserve some success too, w/Bill's out now I'd like to see Cincy bring it home.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 24, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I seen games that he was wide eyed and pretty clueless those first 2 years, you could see his athleticism,strong arm,scrambling ability, but his decision making and touch throwing the ball were definately lacking. I will retract bust because you could see the raw talent worthy of him being a high draft pick but it did'nt look at that time that he would become a top 5 NFL QB that I now regard him as. As far as the Pat dynasty it's time to clear out the pink hats over here anyway it alway's disturbed me seeing young Brady fans who knew nothing of the franchises history of being a downtrodden laughingstock. Me, I go back to the Steve Grogan and Jim Plunkett day's and I know what it's like when home games were blacked out locally, so a little purge IS probably in order, other towns deserve some success too, w/Bill's out now I'd like to see Cincy bring it home.


I dig the new playoff system. Much more fair for beat up teams. who wants it more. More dog yard football. 2 of the worst number 1seeds iv ever seen. But it made it very interesting. And I like Mac. He looks alright.
But that Tom era. I don’t see any team repeating that honestly


----------



## ISK (Jan 24, 2022)

What a weekend of football, who would have guessed the Titans, Packers and Bucs would lose....there goes my predictions to hell and a handbag.

KC looked really strong, I don't think the Bengals have a hope in hell.

The 49ers have a reasonable chance to beat the Rams but I believe LA will prevail ....should be a good game.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 24, 2022)

Bengals Cheifs will probably be another shootout. Cheifs can't stop anybody, and Burrow/Chase will give them all they can handle. How crazy would a 49rs vs Bengals Superbowl be? That would be a blue collar dog fight


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 24, 2022)

Do you think the 49rs can find a quarterback back then ?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 24, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Do you think the 49rs can find a quarterback back then ?


49ers don't need a quarterback....they play well enough with jimmy G...


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 24, 2022)

doublejj said:


> 49ers don't need a quarterback....they play well enough with jimmy G...


Their defense is playing great but Jimmy G is not elite. Dude plays out of his mind at times, but then makes absolutely horrible decisions with the. ball at others. SF didn’t draft Trey Lance that high to have him sit for long, so this is probably it for Jimmy G’s starting tenure in SF.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 24, 2022)

doublejj said:


> 49ers don't need a quarterback....they play well enough with jimmy G...


We shall see


----------



## doublejj (Jan 24, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> We shall see


49ers will just give it to Deebo when they need a touchdown....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 24, 2022)

The 49ers have made it to the NFC Championship game 5 times since 2010 despite not having a QB in the top 5 QBR rankings.....Bang Bang 9er Gang!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 24, 2022)

Jimmy G is 5-0 in the playoffs when he doesn't throw a TD.....


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 24, 2022)

Good number for window stats. But 0-1 in the Super Bowl. But Rams can’t even beat the niners period. Hopefully that slump ends….


----------



## doublejj (Jan 24, 2022)

49ers play their next two games at home in LA. Look at all that RED.....


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 24, 2022)

doublejj said:


> 49ers play their next two games at home in LA. Look at all that RED.....
> View attachment 5073514


That game is going to come down to defense and whether the Rams get good Stafford or bad Stafford in the game. Good Stafford takes care of the ball and makes good decisions. Bad Stafford is careless, tries for force the play and throws bad pick sixes. Love Stafford from his time in Detroit - we got more good Stafford than bad - but a lot of fans only remember bad Stafford. Sofi is gonna be loud for both teams.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 24, 2022)

Truth told. The states fan base, Is primarily niners. For sure.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 24, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Truth told. The states fan base, Is primarily niners. For sure.


Yeah I grew up in LA and lived there until I was in my early 20’s. Lived thru the Rams moving to Anaheim then relocating to St Louis and thru the Raiders going back and forth from Oakland to LA and back. 
Raiders had big fan bases in both areas. Games at the LA Coliseum were wild, lots of pot smoking and fighting in the cheap seats. 
Rams were never super popular after they moved to Anaheim, but they kind of sucked most years. 
I was a 9’ers fan as a kid myself because I had family in the Bay Area and went to a training camp once in probably ‘80 or ‘81. Loved Montana and Young.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 24, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Yeah I grew up in LA and lived there until I was in my early 20’s. Lived thru the Rams moving to Anaheim then relocating to St Louis and thru the Raiders going back and forth from Oakland to LA and back.
> Raiders had big fan bases in both areas. Games at the LA Coliseum were wild, lots of pot smoking and fighting in the cheap seats.
> Rams were never super popular after they moved to Anaheim, but they kind of sucked most years.
> I was a 9’ers fan as a kid myself because I had family in the Bay Area and went to a training camp once in probably ‘80 or ‘81. Loved Montana and Young.


I’m 30. So me being a rams fan starts when they won the super bowl against the titans. From that point I was sold. So prolly young to most. But agreed. All those years. Mostly losing records. Though we always have had a running back lol.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 24, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Truth told. The states fan base, Is primarily niners. For sure.


That’s what happens when you leave a city and come back for more money and a better facility.

We had them here when they were the “greatest show on turf”


----------



## HydoDan (Jan 24, 2022)

Ya know guys, I've watched a lot of football in my day.. 
Started out watching with my dad pre-AFL prolly 58-59..(pre-instant replay too!)
I've watched every Super Bowl and almost every play-off game and had season tickets to the Seahawks for 8 years 
85-93.. So, yea I've seen a lot, But what I witnessed this last weekend was historic.
Phenomenal football at the highest level! Congrats to the NFL for giving us a great show but please re-think your overtime rules. A toss of the coin shouldn't affect the outcome of the game.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 24, 2022)

HydoDan said:


> Ya know guys, I've watched a lot of football in my day..
> Started out watching with my dad pre-AFL prolly 58-59..(pre-instant replay too!)
> I've watched every Super Bowl and almost every play-off game and had season tickets to the Seahawks for 8 years
> 85-93.. So, yea I've seen a lot, But what I witnessed this last weekend was historic.
> Phenomenal football at the highest level! Congrats to the NFL for giving us a great show but please re-think your overtime rules. A toss of the coin shouldn't affect the outcome of the game.


So you think the bills should get a chance to have the ball? What if they score? How long are we doing this?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 24, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> So you think the bills should get a chance to have the ball? What if they score? How long are we doing this?


I attended the first ever Seahawk game in the Kingdome in 1976, and it was the first ever football game in the Kingdome & they got stomped by the 49ers. I was living in Seattle and working at Boeing and I bought season tickets for the next 2 years.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 25, 2022)

sorry I was actually trying to reply to @HydoDan about the Seahawks....


----------



## HydoDan (Jan 25, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> So you think the bills should get a chance to have the ball? What if they score? How long are we doing this?


After both teams have a possession it goes sudden death.. Or just do it like college ball.. Maybe start at the 40..
Both teams should get to play offence.


----------



## HydoDan (Jan 25, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I attended the first ever Seahawk game in the Kingdome in 1976, and it was the first ever football game in the Kingdome & they got stomped by the 49ers. I was living in Seattle and working at Boeing and I bought season tickets for the next 2 years.


The King Dome, what a place, loudest stadium in the NFL. We were the only fans to get penalized for excessive crowd noise.. Twice!! The game was delayed for over 15 minutes.. Don't remember who we were playing or who won, but the crowd noise rule went away shortly after. 10 game season tickets were $120 the first year and went to $280 the last year I had them.. Just couldn't stand an Ex-Raider as head coach. (Tom Flores)


----------



## StareCase (Jan 25, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> ... Rodgers pretty much pooped the bed in what might be his final game in GB ...


No complaints here. I would love to see the Pack endure 4-13 seasons. Should that happen, what on EARTH would WTMJ Milwaukee report on?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 25, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> So you think the bills should get a chance to have the ball? What if they score?


not only that, but then the coin flip becomes even more important. i'd want to get the ball second so you know if you need to score 7 or 3 assuming the other team scores first


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 25, 2022)

I’m not sure I’m down with that. Team sport. You lose the flip better buckle down and play some defense.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 25, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> I’m not sure I’m down with that. Team sport. You lose the flip better buckle down and play some defense.


totally agree. i'm anti-back and forth in the pros. i like college but this is the NFL. sack up Bills. they were the #1 D in the league ( i think?) or top 3 for sure. you can't let tyreek and kelce be that open IMO.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 25, 2022)

They had way 2 many chances to stop the chiefs. I mean 14 sec left. And you had one job. One job. Then ot. You have one job. They were worn down. Chiefs were the better team go the distance. Personally. I think the chiefs d woulda stopped josh Allen due to momentum. But. WELL NEVER KNOW!! 
so about those bengals.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 26, 2022)

Read that Mathieu didn’t practice today but KC hopes he’s cleared to play this weekend. He makes KCs defense a lot better when he’s on the field. Really good player.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 26, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Read that Mathieu didn’t practice today but KC hopes he’s cleared to play this weekend. He makes KCs defense a lot better when he’s on the field. Really good player.


Man. It’s not just that he’s a great player. He also adds balance. So opposed offenses throw in a different part of the field. Barrow is kind of a stud under center


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 27, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Man. It’s not just that he’s a great player. He also adds balance. So opposed offenses throw in a different part of the field. Barrow is kind of a stud under center


He practiced today, so he cleared protocol. Good news for KC. 
Burrow is already really good, but I fear it’s unreasonable to expect another game this weekend with dueling QB play like we got last weekend. Hoping it’s a good gsme though. 
Also hope Burrow’s line holds protection better this week and keeps him a little more upright, he doesn’t move nearly as well as Mahomes and Allen and is sometimes a sitting duck back there.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 27, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> He practiced today, so he cleared protocol. Good news for KC.
> Burrow is already really good, but I fear it’s unreasonable to expect another game this weekend with dueling QB play like we got last weekend. Hoping it’s a good gsme though.
> Also hope Burrow’s line holds protection better this week and keeps him a little more upright, he doesn’t move nearly as well as Mahomes and Allen and is sometimes a sitting duck back there.


Yeah I noticed he was cleared to practice. 
i kinda had a feeling. Great news for kc defense. Seems like the rams will be locked in for home field considering that efforts put in to keep rams fans involved in the game


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 28, 2022)

Brady won't play without Antonio Brown? AB probably best receiver ever? Rice better than AB? Randy better than AB? Is Chase better?


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 28, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Brady won't play without Antonio Brown? AB probably best receiver ever? Rice better than AB? Randy better than AB? Is Chase better?


Huh


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 28, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Huh


Just some questions im looking for answers


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 28, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Just some questions im looking for answers


Ab imo is good. But your not bringing in cooper kupp. He’s by far the best receiver in the stats that matter. And not because of this year


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 28, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Ab imo is good. But your not bringing in cooper kupp. He’s by far the best receiver in the stats that matter. And not because of this year


Kupp not even on the same planet AB is on i believe. Tyreek Hill is better than kupp. Kelce better than kupp. Jusy my thoughts.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 28, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Kupp not even on the same planet AB is on i believe. Tyreek Hill is better than kupp. Kelce better than kupp. Jusy my thoughts.


Lmao. How. Please post stats that prove otherwise. Trust me. I’ll wait 

Your right. Ab is out there!!!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 29, 2022)

My prediction about the Broncos getting Rodgers is looking better. I hope we can pull off some kinda deal.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 29, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Kupp not even on the same planet AB is on i believe. Tyreek Hill is better than kupp. Kelce better than kupp. Jusy my thoughts.


They are all very good receivers but all their games are different. I’d take Kupp over AB on my team though. 
Kelce is a beast but as a TE he compares more to Gronk. Having Hill and Kupp on the same team is an embarrassment of riches for KC.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 29, 2022)

Well considering coop is on the rams. I’m kinda confused on what you mean. Like. If they were in the same team. Patrick would primarily throw to him. Every qb interviewed stated he was the best to offer with the way he plays the position. He’s saved the qb form being saked over a dozen times and blocked for the running back for large gains. He also throws an entire defense off loop. The truth may hurt. I’m sorry. But coop is the best receiver in the nfl arguably with out any doubt.
If anyone wants to challenge his stats. I’ll wait for someone to prove me wrong. 
Oh and kupps a nice guy. He’s a peoples player. We never have enough of those.

la is nuts right now. Niner fans flooding the city with their bull shit gear and tongue.
Only to get fucked up and make the news in the end. Making the city look bad.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 29, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> My prediction about the Broncos getting Rodgers is looking better. I hope we can pull off some kinda deal.


That’s a rebuild team. Rodgers bluntly and clearly stated. Broncos Seahawks bucs browns Eagles and lions are completely out the question. Giants sticking with their qb.
The Steelers would make the most sense. 
but Rodgers will remain in Green Bay. I’m pretty sure he’s not gonna bend a new team with their bullshit


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 29, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Well considering coop is on the rams. I’m kinda confused on what you mean. Like. If they were in the same team. Patrick would primarily throw to him. Every qb interviewed stated he was the best to offer with the way he plays the position. He’s saved the qb form being saked over a dozen times and blocked for the running back for large gains. He also throws an entire defense off loop. The truth may hurt. I’m sorry. But coop is the best receiver in the nfl arguably with out any doubt.
> If anyone wants to challenge his stats. I’ll wait for someone to prove me wrong.
> Oh and kupps a nice guy. He’s a peoples player. We never have enough of those.
> 
> ...


I was being nice and comparing skills of the players the one guy thinks are better than Kupp. Pretty sure I’m mostly on the same page with you.
Kupp is quite clearly better than AB at this point in their careers. Kupp’s numbers are insane and he does it every single week. 
AB is a train wreck and as good as he is, he’s flamed out at spectacularly on three straight teams. Can’t believe many GMs would even consider him now, but who knows. 
Sounds like the 9ers fans are out in force in LA. Hope the Rams get good Stafford this weekend!


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 29, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> I was being nice and comparing skills of the players the one guy thinks are better than Kupp. Pretty sure I’m mostly on the same page with you.
> Kupp is quite clearly better than AB at this point in their careers. Kupp’s numbers are insane and he does it every single week.
> AB is a train wreck and as good as he is, he’s flamed out at spectacularly on three straight teams. Can’t believe many GMs would even consider him now, but who knows.
> Sounds like the 9ers fans are out in force in LA. Hope the Rams get good Stafford this weekend!


Oh gotcha. I thought you were saying coop and hill were teammates. Lol.

ab having a mental breakdown and that’s a real problem. I think he’s smart focusing on his health to get himself correctly on and off the field. I’d give him one more chance. But they’re also saying that ab is doing this because he wants to play on the rams in Los Angeles because his friends live in town and he’s friends with Odell. Which if that’s true. That’s a dumb way if tryin to get them to sign you.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 29, 2022)

Considering we signed Odell and he’s doing fantastic. We prolly would give ab a chance on a minor deal to prove himself.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 29, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Please post stats that prove otherwise.





DrOgkush said:


> Please post stats that prove otherwise


Would a super bowl ring count as statistical measurement for you to calculate the parameters you are intending to look for? Or would you like to have a different measurement?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 29, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Kupp not even on the same planet AB is on i believe. Tyreek Hill is better than kupp. Kelce better than kupp. Jusy my thoughts.


I guess if you ignore the locker room leadership 
I wouldn’t want AB on my team 
His physical abilities do not offset his lack of self control


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 29, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Would a super bowl ring count as statistical measurement for you to calculate the parameters you are intending to look for?


Sure 

So Tom Brady’s back up Damon Huard was better than Aaron Rodgers?








Tom Brady's backup QBs, ranked: How TB12's QB2s fared after leaving the GOAT's shadow | Sporting News


A number of QBs have passed through Brady's shadow in New England, to … largely the same results. Here's how that worked out for these guys.




www.sportingnews.com


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 29, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I guess if you ignore the locker room leadership
> I wouldn’t want AB on my team
> His physical abilities do not offset his lack of self control


If the Niners some how loose to the Rams (which seems impossible) do you think Jimmy G could possibly become a Steeler?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 29, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Of the Niners some how loose to the Rams (which seems impossible) do you think Jimmy G could possibly become a Steeler?


As long as he doesn’t become a lion  I’ll take the rams
Sorry


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 29, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> As long as he doesn’t become a lion  I’ll take the rams
> Sorry


WAIT?! You are no happy with Jared?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 29, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> WAIT?! You are no happy with Jared?


I can throw better over ten yards


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 29, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I can throw better over ten yards


Wow!!!!!! I believe he's a beast of a qb. Who would be your dream qb then as of right now?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 29, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Wow!!!!!! I believe he's a beast of a qb. Who would be your dream qb then as of right now?


Young Manning 
He is a golden ticket


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 29, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Young Manning
> He is a golden ticket


Hes 13


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 29, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Hes 13


Dude you are talking to a lifetime lions fan 
We have to wait until it’s our time 
Ask the Ford family


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 29, 2022)

OK 
My pics 
I'll take the Rams and give 3.5
The Bengals plus 7.5

Gonna be a great Sunday


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 29, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Would a super bowl ring count as statistical measurement for you to calculate the parameters you are intending to look for? Or would you like to have a different measurement?


Fuck no. Lmfao. Are you shitting me. 
I said *stats *
Not participating trophies.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 29, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> OK
> My pics
> I'll take the Rams and give 3.5
> The Bengals plus 7.5
> ...


my picks: opposite of yours. lol. 
niners/chiefs in the SB


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 29, 2022)

I said rams chiefs week 6


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 29, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> I said rams chiefs week 6


Really out there on a limb 
Two of the best teams from year before and all


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 29, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Really out there on a limb
> Two of the best teams from year before and all


Hey. I’m from LA and I’m a rams fan since I can remember. So. I pick rams every year lol.
However. I feel your point with the chiefs.


But who did you expect me to pick. The lions and jets.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 29, 2022)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5076677


I don’t think he’s starting. They updated some shit on nfl network this afternoon


----------



## doublejj (Jan 29, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> I don’t think he’s starting. They updated some shit on nfl network this afternoon


#5 Trey Lance throws better than Jimmy G and adds another potent weapon to the 48ers already dominant running game. He could be the 49ers best rusher....


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 29, 2022)

doublejj said:


> #5 Trey Lance throws better than Jimmy G and adds another potent weapon to the 48ers already dominant running game. He could be the 49ers best rusher....


Yeah. I agree. I think it’s the better move in the 9ers part. But I believe it’s gonna be a game time decision. 
With Samuel and Lance are good combo imo


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 29, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Yeah. I agree. I think it’s the better move in the 9ers part. But I believe it’s gonna be a game time decision.
> With Samuel and Lance are good combo imo


Strongly disagree. You just saying that because it ensures a Rams win. Makes the niner 1 dimensional if 5 starts. Just my thoughts, but I think Jared Geoff is a #1 qb.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 29, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> ..*. Just my thoughts, but I think Jared Geoff is a #1 qb.*


Maybe but I watched Stafford for 12 years in Detroit and Goff for the last year. 
Stafford >>Goff
I want to see Goff succeed here but Stafford has a cannon and is way more talented than he often got credit for in Detroit.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 29, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Strongly disagree. You just saying that because it ensures a Rams win. Makes the niner 1 dimensional if 5 starts. Just my thoughts, but I think Jared Geoff is a #1 qb.


the 49ers are already 1 dimensional....#5 Trey Lance only adds to that.


----------



## Alctrz8849 (Jan 29, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> If the Niners some how loose to the Rams (which seems impossible) do you think Jimmy G could possibly become a Steeler?


I think this is the last time we'll see Jimmy G as a Niner period, even if they win the Superbowl, they seem committed to Tre Lance for next year IMO. Garoppolo would be a great fit for Pittsburgh though of he does leave the Niners.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 29, 2022)

Alctrz8849 said:


> I think this is the last time we'll see Jimmy G as a Niner period, even if they win the Superbowl, they seem committed to Tre Lance for next year IMO. Garoppolo would be a great fit for Pittsburgh though of he does leave the Niners.


If the 9ers win the Superbowl I think Jimmy G stays 1 more year. If they lose, he's gone.


----------



## GoatSoup (Jan 29, 2022)

*Tom Brady Retires!*


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 29, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> That’s a rebuild team. Rodgers bluntly and clearly stated. Broncos Seahawks bucs browns Eagles and lions are completely out the question. Giants sticking with their qb.
> The Steelers would make the most sense.
> but Rodgers will remain in Green Bay. I’m pretty sure he’s not gonna bend a new team with their bullshit


Call it wishful thinking.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 29, 2022)

doublejj said:


> the 49ers are already 1 dimensional....#5 Trey Lance only adds to that.


I just feel the Niners beat 2 of the best records in the league with Jimmy G. Is there a headline where its saying he's not playing?


----------



## Alctrz8849 (Jan 29, 2022)

doublejj said:


> If the 9ers win the Superbowl I think Jimmy G stays 1 more year. If they lose, he's gone.


Nah it only ups his value if they win the Superbowl and the Niners have to move on or keep him. A one year extension isn't what's best for the team I would think but I've been wrong before!


----------



## Alctrz8849 (Jan 29, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> I just feel the Niners beat 2 of the best records in the league with Jimmy G. Is there a headline where its saying he's not playing?


No Jimmy G is playing, we're just speculating how long the Niners will keep him on the roster after this season.


----------



## GoatSoup (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## doublejj (Jan 29, 2022)

Alctrz8849 said:


> Nah it only ups his value if they win the Superbowl and the Niners have to move on or keep him. A one year extension isn't what's best for the team I would think but I've been wrong before!


jimmy G's contract has 1 more year....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 29, 2022)

The MVP of this years NFC Championship will be Deebo....

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/49ers/comments/sfs8d3


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 29, 2022)

Alctrz8849 said:


> No Jimmy G is playing, we're just speculating how long the Niners will keep him on the roster after this season.


It’s on nfl network that is game time decision and on sports center. They are more than likely to run a split. I see jimmy starting. Tre finishing


----------



## doublejj (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 29, 2022)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5076677


Yeah yeah 
We know
Unfortunately Matt is the best at fourth quarter comebacks 
Be afraid , very afraid


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 29, 2022)

good thing the rams can win away games lmfao!!


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 30, 2022)

Holy 49er balls out here lol. Every store. Every restaurant lmfao. Can’t even go to Walmart. Hahaha. Man. Away game for the rams.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 30, 2022)

Obvious to anyone Bangles win this?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 30, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Obvious to anyone Bangers win this?


Nope


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 30, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Nope


----------



## doublejj (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## ISK (Jan 30, 2022)

What a meltdown by KC....they were near flawless in the first half until the last few seconds where they poorly manage the clock and didn't get a TD or even a field goal.

Then the second half KC just fell apart....not to mention that Cinci stepped up their game and started making some progress.

In my books the top QB's in the NFL are now all out of the playoffs...Brady, Rodgers, Mahomes and Josh Allen

That leaves Joe Burrows who has proven he's a top contender...likely the best QB still in the hunt


----------



## GoatSoup (Jan 30, 2022)

Cheifs intercepted and sunk!


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 30, 2022)

That’s what you do when you lose the toss. Come out and play DEFENSE!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 30, 2022)

I swear that Brandy chick was lip syncing the National Anthem.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 30, 2022)

AB would of caught that.......


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 30, 2022)

ISK said:


> What a meltdown by KC....they were near flawless in the first half until the last few seconds where they poorly manage the clock and didn't get a TD or even a field goal.
> 
> Then the second half KC just fell apart....not to mention that Cinci stepped up their game and started making some progress.
> 
> ...


Burrow is a damn good QB, hard to believe that kid is a 2nd year player. 
I was about to post don’t sleep on Stafford as the best QB still playing but then he threw that pick in the end zone, after he missed OBJ over the middle earlier. Bad Stafford is rearing his head tonight. Hopefully good Stafford shows up soon. Oh wait he just hit Kupp with a bullet to the corner of the end zone, good Stafford may be in now.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 30, 2022)

Jimmy G is gone after this....Trey Lance era has begun


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 30, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> OK
> My pics
> I'll take the Rams and give 3.5
> The Bengals plus 7.5
> ...


Ahem
Edit 2.5


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 30, 2022)

All those fans gotta drive home “home” now. Haha. Beautiful


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 30, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> All those fans gotta drive home home now. Haha. Beautiful


Maybe they can get tickets


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 30, 2022)

Breaking news. Drunk ass cry baby fans refuse to wear masks on plane. Plane grounded in Burbank lmfao!!


edit. That’s a joke. But prolly true by morning


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 30, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Maybe they can get tickets


 Might as well. Gonna take 2 weeks to get thru that traffic. Lmao


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 30, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Burrow is a damn good QB, hard to believe that kid is a 2nd year player.
> I was about to post don’t sleep on Stafford as the best QB still playing but then he threw that pick in the end zone, after he missed OBJ over the middle earlier. Bad Stafford is rearing his head tonight. Hopefully good Stafford shows up soon. Oh wait he just hit Kupp with a bullet to the corner of the end zone, good Stafford may be in now.


Calm down Francis 
Have faith


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 30, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Calm down Francis
> Have faith


I love Stafford. best QB Detroit has ever had. Pretty sure he makes a strong case for HOF if he wins a Super Bowl and has one more good year and playoff run. His stats are obscene. 
I just know that sometimes he forces the ball and makes questionable to poor decisions. Glad he played well enough to get the win and Rams defense came up big in the second half when the chips were down. 
Another good weekend of football, the last 6 games were all competitive and entertaining. 
@DrOgkush - Kupp pretty firmly showed he’s the best receiver in the NFL again tonight.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 30, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> I love Stafford. best QB Detroit has ever had. Pretty sure he makes a strong case for HOF if he wins a Super Bowl and has one more good year and playoff run. His stats are obscene.
> I just know that sometimes he forces the ball and makes questionable to poor decisions. Glad he played well enough to get the win and Rams defense came up big in the second half when the chips were down.
> Another good weekend of football, the last 6 games were all competitive and entertaining.
> @DrOgkush - Kupp pretty firmly showed he’s the best receiver in the NFL again tonight.


It was a helluva Sunday


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 30, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> I love Stafford. best QB Detroit has ever had. Pretty sure he makes a strong case for HOF if he wins a Super Bowl and has one more good year and playoff run. His stats are obscene.
> I just know that sometimes he forces the ball and makes questionable to poor decisions. Glad he played well enough to get the win and Rams defense came up big in the second half when the chips were down.
> Another good weekend of football, the last 6 games were all competitive and entertaining.
> @DrOgkush - Kupp pretty firmly showed he’s the best receiver in the NFL again tonight.


He’s gonna be mvp of the Super Bowl if the rams win. Should be a good game. The city is gonna be fucking nuts the next 2 weeks  

but I’m stoked. Have a huge party planned. And I know absolutely no bengals fans lol


----------



## ISK (Jan 30, 2022)

Super Bowl LVI - LA Rams vs Cincinnati Bengals 

Should be a great game...can't wait


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 31, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


Yeah that was a funny episode. 
he really made fun of Toms wife.
*who is not retiring sources his father 
It was a speculation of conversation *of how comfortable he would be retiring right now. Which is still in the air. Apparently he’s letting his kids and wife make that decision for him


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 31, 2022)

ISK said:


> What a meltdown by KC....they were near flawless in the first half until the last few seconds where they poorly manage the clock and didn't get a TD or even a field goal.
> 
> Then the second half KC just fell apart....not to mention that Cinci stepped up their game and started making some progress.
> 
> ...


I'm glad Cincy's going to the Super Bowl, and as a I live in Pat land I'm OK w/Mac, but Joe Burrow has the fire man,you can see it in his eyes the sky is the limit for that kid and KC blowing points in the waning seconds of the first half is classic Andy Reid stupidity, I guess 1 SBowl victory hasn't erased his rep. of finding a way to lose. After that blunder you just knew it was going to be pivotal in retrospect, because you can practically see the karma that oozing with that Cincy team.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 31, 2022)

The cheapest Super Bowl LVI tickets are selling for nearly $6,000


Super Bowl 56 is just two weeks away and if you're planning to go, you better be prepared to spend a fortune on tickets. Here's everything you need to know about tickets, lodging and travel to the Los Angeles area as well as the date, time, location and TV information for The Big Game.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 31, 2022)

xtsho said:


> The cheapest Super Bowl LVI tickets are selling for nearly $6,000
> 
> 
> Super Bowl 56 is just two weeks away and if you're planning to go, you better be prepared to spend a fortune on tickets. Here's everything you need to know about tickets, lodging and travel to the Los Angeles area as well as the date, time, location and TV information for The Big Game.
> ...


I would rather throw 6 grand at a sports book and watch it on tv 
But I get how some are consumed by it


----------



## xtsho (Jan 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I would rather throw 6 grand at a sports book and watch it on tv
> But I get how some are consumed by it


I'd rather keep the 6K in my bank account and watch the game at home. The 6K is for nosebleed seats. I also have no desire to be around that many drunk screaming idiots unless it's a concert and I'm one of them. Which I will be this March 10th when I lose my voice yelling at the Judas Priest concert.


----------



## StareCase (Jan 31, 2022)

xtsho said:


> ... Which I will be this March 10th when I lose my voice yelling at the Judas Priest concert.  ...


10+ years ago I saw AC/DC live at a domed stadium and it took ~3 days for my hearing to get back to some semblance of normal. I wager the auditory fallout from a Priest show is about the same?


----------



## xtsho (Jan 31, 2022)

StareCase said:


> 10+ years ago I saw AC/DC live at a domed stadium and it took ~3 days for my hearing to get back to some semblance of normal. I wager the auditory fallout from a Priest show is about the same?


Oh yeah. They're loud. There will be some negative short term hearing effects.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 31, 2022)

447million dollars estimated for each weekend of each visitor spending at least 300 a day.
supposed to really bring our county out the slump. They keep bragging about it. But we will really see the city use it positively. I know it’s great for our mom pop spots. My buddies shop is killing it right now


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 31, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> 447million dollars estimated for each weekend of each visitor spending at least 300 a day.
> supposed to really bring our county out the slump. They keep bragging about it. But we will really see the city use it positively. I know it’s great for our mom pop spots. My buddies shop is killing it right now


At least you won't have to deal with a bunch of 49ers fans


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> At least you won't have to deal with a bunch of 49ers fans


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Feb 1, 2022)

Brady officially announced his retirement this morning. What a career that guy has had. Glad he was way less of a cryptic dickhead about his plans than Rodgers was last year, although there were not the same contract and team direction questions in play.
Kinda excited about the Super Bowl this year. Pulling for the Rams and Stafford but won’t be upset if Cinci pulls off an upset. Aaron Donald is going to come ready to play I think.


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 1, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Brady officially announced his retirement this morning. What a career that guy has had. Glad he was way less of a cryptic dickhead about his plans than Rodgers was last year, although there were not the same contract and team direction questions in play.
> Kinda excited about the Super Bowl this year. Pulling for the Rams and Stafford but won’t be upset if Cinci pulls off an upset. Aaron Donald is going to come ready to play I think.


Yeah. It broke 45 min ago on espn. Almost unreal. Me being 30 years old. Tom played the majority of my life. Crazy!
I have nothing but respect for the 22 year vet. 9 time afc champ and 6 time Super Bowl champ and 1 nfc champ and 1 Super Bowl.

maybe Patrick, Josh, or borrows might come close. Maybe pass it with the extra game. But LONG time to do so.
On another note. Rodgers has said nothing to my knowledge?

So far Ben and tom. Can we see one more.

edit. Tom can pull out of retirement too. Not uncommon. Lol


----------



## xtsho (Feb 1, 2022)

Good riddance. I've never been a fan of Brady and Belichick's New England Cheaters.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 2, 2022)

18 months of behind the scenes corporate work and Washington Commanders is the unveiled product ….. Guess I stay the course and continue to bet heavy against ..$$$$$$ making mo money mo money mo money .


----------



## GrassBurner (Feb 2, 2022)

To me Burrow is the new Brady. Not saying talent wise he is at Brady's level, but you don't bet against Burrow.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 2, 2022)

How many racks you laying down that burrows covers the 4.5 ?


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Feb 2, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> To me Burrow is the new Brady. Not saying talent wise he is at Brady's level, but you don't bet against Burrow.


He sure has been clutch in his short time in the league. For the super bowl, I worry about how much he may get hit though. Pass protection has been suspect at times for the Bengals and some of the play calling has him sitting back there a long time waiting for plays to develop. He got sacked like 9 times by Tennessee? Donald and Miller have to be salivating.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 2, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> He sure has been clutch in his short time in the league. For the super bowl, I worry about how much he may get hit though. Pass protection has been suspect at times for the Bengals and some of the play calling has him sitting back there a long time waiting for plays to develop. He got sacked like 9 times by Tennessee? Donald and Miller have to be salivating.


9 times 
is he related to Stafford


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 2, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> 9 times
> is he related to Stafford


i think stafford is gonna pull a Flacco. win a couple of playoff games and the SB and get a huge contract and then go back to being Flacco. lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 2, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> He sure has been clutch in his short time in the league. For the super bowl, I worry about how much he may get hit though. Pass protection has been suspect at times for the Bengals and some of the play calling has him sitting back there a long time waiting for plays to develop. He got sacked like 9 times by Tennessee? Donald and Miller have to be salivating.


i am kinda surprised that von miller hasn't gotten into gear (yet) . i think his ankle still isn't 100% yet.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Feb 2, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i think stafford is gonna pull a Flacco. win a couple of playoff games and the SB and get a huge contract and then go back to being Flacco. lol


Maybe, but Stafford has done a lot more statically in his career to this point than Flacco had when he went on his epic playoff run. Stafford never won playoff games in Detroit but he’s always had a lot of arm talent and he put up huge numbers. It wasn’t just the Rams trying to land him last year when he went on the trade block. He’s already been paid a ton too, Flacco did that going for his first big contract extension.



rkymtnman said:


> i am kinda surprised that von miller hasn't gotten into gear (yet) . i think his ankle still isn't 100% yet.


He started slow but has been heating up. SF was really good in pass protection most of the game and also didnt have Jimmy G hold the ball long. Donald and Miller were in the backfield a lot but didn’t get home for a sack. I think Miller goes off in the SB, especially with Donald taking a double team just about every play.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 2, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Maybe, but Stafford has done a lot more statically in his career to this point than Flacco had when he went on his epic playoff run. Stafford never won playoff games in Detroit but he’s always had a lot of arm talent and he put up huge numbers. It wasn’t just the Rams trying to land him last year when he went on the trade block. He’s already been paid a ton too, Flacco did that going for his first big contract extension.
> 
> 
> He started slow but has been heating up. SF was really good in pass protection most of the game and also didnt have Jimmy G hold the ball long. Donald and Miller were in the backfield a lot but didn’t get home for a sack. I think Miller goes off in the SB, especially with Donald taking a double team just about every play.


i'm not much of a broncos fan but i loved Von when he was here. seemed to be just a great person overall too. i'd love to see him get mvp of the SB. 

good point about stafford too. after all those years in the Motor City, he deserves a ring too. lol. 

who do you like to win? you taking the Rams?


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Feb 2, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm not much of a broncos fan but i loved Von when he was here. seemed to be just a great person overall too. i'd love to see him get mvp of the SB.
> 
> good point about stafford too. after all those years in the Motor City, he deserves a ring too. lol.
> 
> who do you like to win? you taking the Rams?


I loved Miller when he was at UCLA. He’s a good interview and a hell of a good player. 
I like the Rams in this one. They are loaded with talent this year. Cincinnati has been a revelation in the playoffs, especially how they’ve made halftime adjustments, but I think the Rams take them down.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 2, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> I loved Miller when he was at UCLA. He’s a good interview and a hell of a good player.
> I like the Rams in this one. They are loaded with talent this year. Cincinnati has been a revelation in the playoffs, especially how they’ve made halftime adjustments, but I think the Rams take them down.


i'm torn too. bengals have 3 of my clemson tigers on them (tee higgins is a beast: almost as good as deandre hopkins) 

so far my picks have gone from 5 and 1, to 1 and 3 and then 0 and 2. so i'm afraid i'm gonna jinx whomever i pick. lol!


----------



## xtsho (Feb 3, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> 18 months of behind the scenes corporate work and Washington Commanders is the unveiled product ….. Guess I stay the course and continue to bet heavy against ..$$$$$$ making mo money mo money mo money .


They probably paid some consulting firm a few million dollars to come up with that name.


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 3, 2022)

Should’ve just stuck with redskins. SMH
Always be redskins in my book


----------



## Tolerance Break (Feb 3, 2022)

I liked Washington Football team, but of course they have to make it something militaristic, because we need more nationalism in our sports.


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 3, 2022)

I mean they were the reskins since 1932. Pre Super Bowl era. I don’t see the reason for change.


----------



## ISK (Feb 3, 2022)

In the CFL, the Edmonton Eskimos also had to change their name as some natives considered it offencive

Funny thing is the word "Eskimo" originated from a first nations language which translates to "eaters of raw meat" which was not insultive but just the reality that they primarily ate raw meat & fish, as there ain't many pineapple trees up in the tundra.

They also used the temporary name of the Edmonton "football team" but came up with a new name within a year.

They took suggestions from the public and wanted a name starting with the letter "E" so they could keep their logo of EE

They settled on Elks which just so happens to be their original name back in 1922.

So who's next to change their names? ..... the Chicago Blackhawks, Atlanta Braves, Cleveland Indians, KC Chiefs


----------



## StareCase (Feb 3, 2022)

ISK said:


> ... They settled on Elks which just so happens to be their original name back in 1922 ...


Which is an appropriate name considering the plethora of elk in the National Parks just west of Edmonton.


ISK said:


> ... So who's next to change their names? ..... the Chicago Blackhawks, Atlanta Braves, Cleveland Indians, KC Chiefs ...


The Cleveland Indians have done that deed ... they are now the Cleveland Guardians.


----------



## StareCase (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## ISK (Feb 3, 2022)

StareCase said:


> Which is an appropriate name considering the plethora of elk in the National Parks just west of Edmonton.
> 
> The Cleveland Indians have done that deed ... they are now the Cleveland Guardians.


Yes, Elks was a decent name....had no idea that Cleveland changed their name.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Feb 3, 2022)

StareCase said:


> Which is an appropriate name considering the plethora of elk in the National Parks just west of Edmonton.
> 
> The Cleveland Indians have done that deed ... they are now the Cleveland Guardians.


Others beyond Cleveland and Washington have been under pressure to consider changes to their names. The old Cleveland mascot and the “Redskins” name were the two that raised the most eyebrows though. I get that “Redskins” was a long term name of a franchise and a lot of people think it should have been left alone, but I have a different perspective on it from brother-in-laws wife who is Native American. Her brother and I were talking about it golfing over beers once and he asked me if Mexican-Americans would be cool with a team called something like the San Diego “Wetbacks” or if Chinese-Americans would be fine with the San Francisco “Slanteyes”. His point is that “Redskins” was common vernacular at one point but the term is pretty deeply offensive to a specific group of people. Clearly both the names he threw out were over the top, but it hit home. I was in favor of the change after having it framed that way.


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 3, 2022)

My uncle said redskins is not the racist term. It was turned offensive overtime. It used to be a description of color. Example “My friend Han, hes redskined” Meaning one of the dark skinned indigenous people. “Injins” or engines was the get hit with a tomahawk remark. He actually told me Cleveland’s baseball team was a racist name. Not the redskins.

My uncles native American 100%. Like protected by his tribe type shit


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 3, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> My uncle said redskins is not the racist term. It was turned offensive overtime. It used to be a description of color. Example “My friend Han, hes redskined” Meaning one of the dark skinned indigenous people. “Injins” or engines was the get hit with a tomahawk remark. He actually told me Cleveland’s baseball team was a racist name. Not the redskins.
> 
> My uncles native American 100%. Like protected by his tribe type shit


Some people claim the Blacks isn’t racist either 
But if it makes people cringe why do it 
“My little yellow friend?”


----------



## ISK (Feb 7, 2022)

I haven't watched a Pro Bowl in many years, now I remember why...... it was about as exciting as women's flag football


----------



## HydoDan (Feb 7, 2022)

Exhibition Football Not worth watching!


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 12, 2022)

so can we call it Superbowl here at riu? or do we have to call it "the big game" b/c of licensing agreements??? lol

my picks usually suck but here goes:

rams and giving 4. i think they win by 10.


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 13, 2022)

38-35. By the leg of gay lol. Rams over bengals. 
I really hope this Super Bowl is high scoring. 
I want no kinda of defense unless a pick 6. 
after the rams boring ass Super Bowl loss in 2018 agains the pats.


----------



## ISK (Feb 13, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> so can we call it Superbowl here at riu? or do we have to call it "the big game" b/c of licensing agreements??? lol
> 
> my picks usually suck but here goes:
> 
> rams and giving 4. i think they win by 10.


How about the "*Super Big Bowl Game*"

I'm hoping the Bengals will win today in a close exciting game


----------



## solakani (Feb 13, 2022)

ISK said:


> How about the "*Super Big Bowl Game*"
> 
> I'm hoping the Bengals will win today in a close exciting game


Well there is always hope.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Feb 13, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> 38-35. By the leg of gay lol. Rams over bengals.
> I really hope this Super Bowl is high scoring.
> I want no kinda of defense unless a pick 6.
> after the rams boring ass Super Bowl loss in 2018 agains the pats.


Total over under is 49 but 73 total points would be a heck of an entertaining game.


----------



## solakani (Feb 13, 2022)

OK. Start at the beginning. Bengals for the coin toss.


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 13, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Total over under is 49 but 73 total points would be a heck of an entertaining game.


Yeah. But this is the super bowl. A championship game. Those numbers don’t mean anything anymore. Theres predicted player stats even. Lol.


----------



## I'm negan (Feb 13, 2022)

Life long Lion's fan here living vicariously through Matthew Stafford and the Rams! Best player to ever put on the Honolulu Blue. I got the Rams in a blowout.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 13, 2022)

I'm negan said:


> Life long Lion's fan here living vicariously through Matthew Stafford and the Rams! Best player to ever put on the Honolulu Blue. I got the Rams in a blowout.


Cincinnati by 3 like always. Not sure how it could be any different. Rams up by 14 at halftime then Cincinnati does what it does. Kicker gets the MVP at 100-1, then we all rich!!!!!


----------



## I'm negan (Feb 13, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Cincinnati by 3 like always. Not sure how it could be any different. Rams up by 14 at halftime then Cincinnati does what it does. Kicker gets the MVP at 100-1, then we all rich!!!!!


Has a kicker ever been MVP?

Please don't bet against Matthew Stafford if you like money bro. I've been watching him for 12 years. Zero chance he loses this game.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 13, 2022)

I'm negan said:


> Has a kicker ever been MVP?
> 
> Please don't bet against Matthew Stafford if you like money bro. I've been watching him for 12 years. Zero chance he loses this game.


Cincinnati by 3? How could that not be? I'm so confused.


----------



## I'm negan (Feb 13, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Cincinnati by 3? How could that not be? I'm so confused.


Rams by 14. Easy money.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 13, 2022)

von miller, 3 sacks, 1 INT for 6, SB MVP. steel pipe lock.


----------



## I'm negan (Feb 13, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> von miller, 3 sacks, 1 INT for 6, SB MVP. steel pipe lock.


I hope so! As a Lions fan, sadly this is the closest thing I'll ever feel to my team winning something lmao. I'm not alone. Lions Nation is going nuts for Stafford tonight.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 13, 2022)

I'm negan said:


> I hope so! As a Lions fan, sadly this is the closest thing I'll ever feel to my team winning something lmao. I'm not alone. Lions Nation is going nuts for Stafford tonight.


stafford is HOF worthy with a SB and 4 or so more good years.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 13, 2022)

I'm negan said:


> Rams by 14. Easy money.


Do you know when the blow out is supposed to start?


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 13, 2022)

I'm negan said:


> Rams by 14. Easy money.


Just wondering if anyone knows what time the blow out is supposed to start?


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Feb 13, 2022)

Superbowl is a wrap. Happy for Stafford getting a ring, Aaron Donald too. Kupp came up absolutely huge like he has all year. 

Now the Lions fans can focus on the draft and hoping that 2022 is the year they finally turn it around.


----------



## StareCase (Feb 13, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> ... Now the Lions fans can focus on the draft and hoping that 2022 is the year they finally turn it around ...


Hope you are right - the Lions fans have been hoping for that turn around for about a quarter century. 

We'll see.


----------



## smokinrav (Feb 13, 2022)

I'm negan said:


> Has a kicker ever been MVP?
> 
> Please don't bet against Matthew Stafford if you like money bro. I've been watching him for 12 years. Zero chance he loses this game.


As a Bears fan, watching Stafford get beat down for a decade, I'm totally rooting for him today


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 14, 2022)

Get that Detroit ram bs out of here. Lmao. Stafford is a ram now. Get over it. Have fun with Jared. He’s a number one pick too.

who’s house. Champs house. 
great game all the way. I love borrows face after the game. Calm and ready for next year.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 14, 2022)

I think it’s obvious Detroit will be a contender once they get a quality quarterback 
Thanks to the Ford Family foresight


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 15, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I think it’s obvious Detroit will be a contender once they get a quality quarterback
> Thanks to the Ford Family foresight


Really? Who’s else is in the team to help the turn around? Plus this years draft sux. Picked a hell of a year to draft a qb. And every team needs one hahahah


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 15, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Really? Who’s else is in the team to help the turn around? Plus this years draft sux. Picked a hell of a year to draft a qb. And every team needs one hahahah


You may have missed the dripping sarcasm of my assessment of the lions


----------



## StareCase (Feb 15, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> ... You may have missed the dripping sarcasm of my assessment of the lions ...


I didn't ...


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Feb 15, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Really? Who’s else is in the team to help the turn around? Plus this years draft sux. Picked a hell of a year to draft a qb. And every team needs one hahahah


You can gloat all you want since the Rams won this year. But, just you wait until 2025 or 2026 when the Lions latest rebuild is complete. Stafford is going to be so mad that he left when he did. Or something…

Being a Lions fan sucks, you don’t have to kick us when we’re down though. At least give us the pleasure of being excited about the scouting combine and the draft without dropping a turd in our punchbowl.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 15, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> You can gloat all you want since the Rams won this year. But, just you wait until 2025 or 2026 when the Lions latest rebuild is complete. Stafford is going to be so mad that he left when he did. Or something…
> 
> Being a Lions fan sucks, you don’t have to kick us when we’re down though. At least give us the pleasure of being excited about the scouting combine and the draft without dropping a turd in our punchbowl.


Pre-sale on season tickets for 2025 are still available


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 15, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> You can gloat all you want since the Rams won this year. But, just you wait until 2025 or 2026 when the Lions latest rebuild is complete. Stafford is going to be so mad that he left when he did. Or something…
> 
> Being a Lions fan sucks, you don’t have to kick us when we’re down though. At least give us the pleasure of being excited about the scouting combine and the draft without dropping a turd in our punchbowl.


No gloat. Im not sure how you took it that way. 
All I said was the qb draft class this year is awful compared to others. And alot of teams are hurting for a qb. 
Stafford will retire around 2025. So he’s okay with at least one ring. A ring he mighta never got in Detroit.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Feb 15, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> No gloat. Im not sure how you took it that way.
> All I said was the qb draft class this year is awful compared to others. And alot of teams are hurting for a qb.
> Stafford will retire around 2025. So he’s okay with at least one ring. A ring he mighta never got in Detroit.


Sarcasm is hard to convey in writing. That whole post was meant as humorous, including the gloating part. Even so, gloat away, your team just won a ring. I’d be gloating my ass off if the Lions had just won a ring.
Of course Stafford never would have gotten a ring here, the Lions are a painfully terrible franchise. We hope that changes eventually and hopefully Campbell and Holmes are the coach/GM combo to finally turn the corner. The lack of a QB draft prospect sucks this year, but hopefully the Lions draft day one starters with both of the 2022 1st round picks.
Fans here will be pulling for the Rams to regress next year to make the 2023 pick higher too. But, if the Lions end up with starters from the pics they got back for Stafford, the trade will look better in hindsight.
Jury is still out on Goff here, he looked a lot better down the stretch, but the arm talent is no where near Stafford. At least Goff is not rocking the boat like Wentz and Murray seem to be doing in Indy and Arizona. That college education at Cal was good for something at least.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 15, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> No gloat. Im not sure how you took it that way.
> All I said was the qb draft class this year is awful compared to others. And alot of teams are hurting for a qb.
> Stafford will retire around 2025. So he’s okay with at least one ring. A ring he mighta never got in Detroit.


Might ?
another glass half full type


----------



## StareCase (Feb 15, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> ... We hope that changes eventually and hopefully Campbell and Holmes are the coach/GM combo to finally turn the corner ...


We are saying the same thing in "The Jersey Swamps" with Joe Schoen and Brian Daboll as the new GM & Coach of the Giants. Let's see if they can turn that NFC East shit show around.


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 15, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Sarcasm is hard to convey in writing. That whole post was meant as humorous, including the gloating part. Even so, gloat away, your team just won a ring. I’d be gloating my ass off if the Lions had just won a ring.
> Of course Stafford never would have gotten a ring here, the Lions are a painfully terrible franchise. We hope that changes eventually and hopefully Campbell and Holmes are the coach/GM combo to finally turn the corner. The lack of a QB draft prospect sucks this year, but hopefully the Lions draft day one starters with both of the 2022 1st round picks.
> Fans here will be pulling for the Rams to regress next year to make the 2023 pick higher too. But, if the Lions end up with starters from the pics they got back for Stafford, the trade will look better in hindsight.
> Jury is still out on Goff here, he looked a lot better down the stretch, but the arm talent is no where near Stafford. At least Goff is not rocking the boat like Wentz and Murray seem to be doing in Indy and Arizona. That college education at Cal was good for something at least.


I’m not one to gloat just because I’m only a fan. Other than merchandise purchased. I play no role in them winning (even tho I waited to cut my hair the entire postseason) Kyler is a baseball player. I can’t understand why he chose football over baseball giving the longevity and pay increase in the mlb. I’m happy for my city. I’m happy to be a fan. But I’ll never be like the tb12 patriots fans. Those guys are awful and ruined gloating. 
I think it kinda cool they’re putting a temp banner over the Hollywood sign saying rams house. And I’ll be at the parade tomorrow too.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 8, 2022)

How could Denver get Wilson? Wtf.....


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Mar 8, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> How could Denver get Wilson? Wtf.....


That was kind of surprising news. More glad that Rodgers is done talking about being torn on where to play, he is way more irritating with his will he or won’t he play routine than Favre was.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 8, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> That was kind of surprising news. More glad that Rodgers is done talking about being torn on where to play, he is way more irritating with his will he or won’t he play routine than Favre was.


Ya, I wanted Rodgers before, but I was getting really tired of his diva bullshit, and just stringing everyone along. What an attention whore. I'm glad we got Wilson instead.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 8, 2022)

Pete Carroll is probably getting ready to jump off a bridge. but Donkeys got rid of Fant too. He wasn't worth a #1 pick.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 8, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> View attachment 5098375


Who the fuck is Pittsburgh going to get then? Wtf is going on?!??!?!?!??


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 8, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Who the fuck is Pittsburgh going to get then? Wtf is going on?!??!?!?!??


WTF cares. We got our QB.


----------



## HydoDan (Mar 8, 2022)

The Hawks just released Bobby Wagner. Freed up a lot of money and got some draft picks today.
Sounds like a total rebuild. Hopefully it all works out. Gotta love Pete!
Have fun with Russ, best deep ball in the game!


----------



## StareCase (Mar 8, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> ... Who the fuck is Pittsburgh going to get then ...


An friend of mine summed up his feelings for his beloved Black N Gold last week - tough times ahead for Steeler Nation.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 8, 2022)

StareCase said:


> An friend of mine summed up his feelings for his beloved Black N Gold last week - tough times ahead for Steeler Nation.


Can you ask him who he thinks the starting qb may be?


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 8, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Can you ask him who he thinks the starting qb may be?


Aaron Rodgers


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 8, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Aaron Rodgers


I wish. Think he signed a monster today.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 8, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Aaron Rodgers


WRONG, lol.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 8, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> WRONG, lol.


It was a joke dummy. Keep up


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 8, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> It was a joke dummy. Keep up


You had a chicken burrito for dinner correct?


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 8, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> You had a chicken burrito for dinner correct?


He’s a little slow.


----------



## StareCase (Mar 8, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> ... Can you ask him who he thinks the starting qb may be? ...


Last time I asked him about it - the first half of the Bengals - Titans game, he was kind of non-committal on who should start. He might have more ideas now. So yeah, I'll give him a buzz manana ... 

... cause I just gave myself a buzz a hora!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 8, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> It was a joke dummy. Keep up


Stick to the CFL,


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 8, 2022)

StareCase said:


> Last time I asked him about it - the first half of the Bengals - Titans game, he was kind of non-committal on who should start. He might have more ideas now. So yeah, I'll give him a buzz manana ...
> 
> ... cause I just gave myself a buzz a hora!


Someone said you went for Chinese food this evening. How was it and what did you get?


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 8, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Stick to the CFL,


We don’t get much tv this far north of Alberta. The signal is a little weak. Waiting on that Alaskan pipeline for better service.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 8, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> We don’t get much tv this far north of Alberta. The signal is a little weak. Waiting on that Alaskan pipeline for better service.


How's the homeless population out there? Here it's going crazy.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 8, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> How's the homeless population out there? Here it's going crazy.


We take most of them in here. It’s a pretty tight knit community. Anything we can do to help. I really hope Putin doesn’t come after Canada next


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 8, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> We take most of them in here. It’s a pretty tight knit community. Anything we can do to help. I really hope Putin doesn’t come after Canada next


Dam. Wonder if he is? That would be terrible


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 8, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> View attachment 5098438


Omg.......


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 8, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Stick to the CFL,


Been a while since your broncos have had a winning season eh? You think a quarterback on his back 9 can get you there?


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 8, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Dam. Wonder if he is? That would be terrible


We’re getting off topic. Back to football! Rams are a slam dunk if they run it back. IMO


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 8, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Been a while since your broncos have had a winning season eh? You think a quarterback on his back 9 can get you there?


No shit. It's been 6 years since we won our last Super Bowl, lol.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 8, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> No shit. It's been 6 years since we won our last Super Bowl, lol.


Or had a winning record.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 8, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> We’re getting off topic. Back to football! Rams are a slam dunk if they run it back. IMO


Rams 10-1 to repeat. Buffalo 6-1 to win whole thing. Im so confused


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 8, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> View attachment 5098442


I get it. Because he’s washed up


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 8, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> I get it. Because he’s washed up


You obviously missed the tweet from the Broncos.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501269029771689991


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 8, 2022)

I can’t open I don’t have Twitter. But anyway yeah his stats show him fading. We will see I guess. Just don’t get your hopes up.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 8, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> I can’t open I don’t have Twitter. But anyway yeah his stats show him fading. We will see I guess. Just don’t get your hopes up.


Not according to Vegas. Broncos are now the 5th favorite to win the next SB. 3rd for AFC Championship.









The Broncos’ Super Bowl odds just shot up the board after Russell Wilson trade


And just like that, the Denver Broncos are actual Super Bowl contenders in 2022. Thank you, George Paton!




www.milehighreport.com


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 8, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Not according to Vegas. Broncos are now the 5th favorite to win the next SB. 3rd for AFC Championship.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have a trophy for 5th? Not here in Canada we don’t. 

Your team needs to focus on getting to .500 then talk about your dreams. Baby steps


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 8, 2022)

Just put $10 for the Broncos to win the SB. Should have done it yesterday, .


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 8, 2022)

I predict Miller will come back to us Broncos. But maybe that's just wishful thinking,


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 9, 2022)

Placed $5 on Wilson for MVP. I'm still playing with free money. So I'm just having fun.


----------



## StareCase (Mar 9, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> ... Someone said you went for Chinese food this evening. How was it and what did you get? ...


I think I missed the gag - or that was another Starecase - cause this one had Sweet Chili and Pineapple Curry chicken wings. 

And there was much rejoicing!


----------



## StareCase (Mar 9, 2022)

@a mongo frog - I haven't heard from Steeler dude yet. He runs a private plowing service in the winter and has been busy AF these past few weeks. Probably catching up on his ZZZ's.

I can poke him again tomorrow.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 9, 2022)

StareCase said:


> @a mongo frog - I haven't heard from Steeler dude yet. He runs a private plowing service in the winter and has been busy AF these past few weeks. Probably catching up on his ZZZ's.
> 
> I can poke him again tomorrow.


So you've already poked him huh?


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 9, 2022)

StareCase said:


> @a mongo frog - I haven't heard from Steeler dude yet. He runs a private plowing service in the winter and has been busy AF these past few weeks. Probably catching up on his ZZZ's.
> 
> I can poke him again tomorrow.


Would he be happy with Famous Jameis Winston?


----------



## StareCase (Mar 9, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> ... Would he be happy with Famous Jameis Winston? ...


You know ... Tomlin has this way of getting guys not named Antonio Brown to fly right. So it might work.

I'll ask him ...


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 9, 2022)

Commanders get Wentz, but originally wanted Wilson. What kind of name is The Commanders anyways? I guess it is better than the WA Footbal Team though, lol.









Sources: Colts trading QB Wentz to Commanders


The Colts are trading quarterback Carson Wentz to the Commanders for a package of picks, sources told ESPN.




www.espn.com


----------



## StareCase (Mar 9, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> ... What kind of name is The Commanders anyways? ...


Rather MEH! Reminds me of an MLS or an NLL team.


----------



## StareCase (Mar 9, 2022)

If Washington did land Wilson, he would have had a blast playing against those other three NFC East teams. The entire division is a shit show.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 11, 2022)

Watsons a free man.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 11, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> Watsons a free man.


Crazy. I heard he was gonna plead the 5th.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 11, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Crazy. I heard he was gonna plead the 5th.


And a certain kneeling qb is making a return 
Life happens fast


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 11, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> They have a trophy for 5th? Not here in Canada we don’t


that made me LOL. in the words of Ricky Bobby, 5th place is the fourth loser. 

maybe give pada some snow with maple syrup on top as a consolation prize


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 11, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Commanders get Wentz, but originally wanted Wilson. What kind of name is The Commanders anyways? I guess it is better than the WA Footbal Team though, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


donkeys thought they were getting rodgers too. and got wilson. still the 3rd team in the west IMO.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 11, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> Watsons a free man.


them massage therapists just got paid. we didn't see nuffin.


----------



## StareCase (Mar 12, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> ... Would he be happy with Famous Jameis Winston? ...


My buddy is somewhat rested this morning. And as he replied, he was rolling his first couple of joints for the day.

Here's what he said.

*"While it most likely won't happen because Pittsburgh rarely spends big on the free agent market, I would rather see them try for disgraced DeShawn Watson. I think Seattle is looking at Watson as well and will probably outbid Pittsburgh. 

Winston blew his knee out with the Saints last year so I know he's not quite what he was a few years ago. If the price is right then yes I would like to so see Winston in a Steeler jersey. But somehow I think that Winston's camp will want too much - so it's gonna be a "dog fight" between Mason Rudolph and Dwayne Haskins. We'll be in total rebuild mode for a few more years."

"But hey ... at least we didn't go after that washed up Wentz!" *


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 12, 2022)

StareCase said:


> My buddy is somewhat rested this morning. And as he replied, he was rolling his first couple of joints for the day.
> 
> Here's what he said.
> 
> ...


That would be the sadest news ever if all the steelers had was Rudolph and Haskins battling in out for qb1. 
Would you be will to throw 500 towards a signing bonus that they could defer so it doesn't go against the cap and move some money around to get Winston on a one year? We get like 500k people to do this and maybe.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 12, 2022)

not too familiar with steeler's offense but id think mariota would be a decent grab for some vet experience and not all that expensive


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 12, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> not too familiar with steeler's offense but id think mariota would be a decent grab for some vet experience and not all that expensive


Would love that. Let do it!!!!! 10 million year? 12?


----------



## StareCase (Mar 12, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> ... That would be the sadest news ever if all the steelers had was Rudolph and Haskins battling in out for qb1. Would you be will to throw 500 towards a signing bonus that they could defer so it doesn't go against the cap and move some money around to get Winston on a one year? We get like 500k people to do this and maybe ...


Another name to throw into the mix ... I saw yesterday that Giants GM Schoen has shown interest in *Mitch Trubisky. *

The new Giants management group doesn't look that keen on re-upping Dan Jones after this season. With too many turnovers, a few key injuries and a pretty MEH 84.3 QB rating for his three years, I can't say that I am too disappointed to read that news. 

I have seen a few Bears games the past couple of seasons ( the results of marrying a Packer fan ... ) and while he wasn't a superstar by any stretch, Mitch didn't look that bad under centre. At least he can complete some of his passes. 

Have you heard if the Steelers GM is interested in the aforementioned Trubisky? And as a Steeler fan, would you prefer Trubisky or Winston?


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 12, 2022)

StareCase said:


> Another name to throw into the mix ... I saw yesterday that Giants GM Schoen has shown interest in *Mitch Trubisky. *
> 
> The new Giants management group doesn't look that keen on re-upping Dan Jones after this season. With too many turnovers, a few key injuries and a pretty MEH 84.3 QB rating for his three years, I can't say that I am too disappointed to read that news.
> 
> ...


I'd prefer Winston. The workouts he does on his Instagram are awesome!!! I actually like the Mariota move the best. They would probably get back to playoffs with him and maybe go after Wagner on defense.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 13, 2022)

Tom Brady's Back!









'Unfinished business': Brady returning as Bucs QB


Tom Brady said he is returning as the quarterback of the Buccaneers just six weeks after announcing his retirement.




www.espn.com


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 13, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Tom Brady's Back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They going to bring back AB don't you think?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 13, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> They going to bring back AB don't you think?


I don't know. That was pretty shitty how he left. But I know Tom wants him back even though he's a major Diva. So I'd say 70% chance he's back.


----------



## ISK (Mar 14, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> They going to bring back AB don't you think?


I think not.....Antonio Brown is now a free agent to go to whatever team would be willing to deal with his emotional instability.

I would be shocked if the Bucs bring him back after the way he left the field..... he may be talented but he's clearly volatile.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 14, 2022)

ISK said:


> I think not.....Antonio Brown is now a free agent to go to whatever team would be willing to deal with his emotional instability.
> 
> I would be shocked if the Bucs bring him back after the way he left the field..... he may be talented but he's clearly volatile.


Where could he go then? Can you think of a potential landing spot?


----------



## StareCase (Mar 14, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> ... I'd prefer Winston ...


But they signed Trubisky. My buddy texted me about 30 minutes ago. He said that Jameis price tag was a bit too high.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 14, 2022)

StareCase said:


> But they signed Trubisky. My buddy texted me about 30 minutes ago. He said that Jameis price tag was a bit too high.


I don’t think that is a bad choice for the Steelers


----------



## StareCase (Mar 14, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> ... I don’t think that is a bad choice for the Steelers ...


Me either. I wanted Schoen to sign him for the Giants.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 14, 2022)

Someone will hire AB even though he's a douchebag. He just won't get paid what he would if he wasn't so unpredictable.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 15, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Tom Brady's Back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yuck.

Not a fan of cheaters. He learned from the best, the infamous Belicheat. There will always be a taint.


----------



## ISK (Mar 15, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Where could he go then? Can you think of a potential landing spot?


He will just go into the history books as that player with mental issues

He is very talented and could play for several more years, but I don't think any team would be willing to risk bring him into their organization


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 15, 2022)

Cowboys Tweet this:


15 minutes later, Broncos Tweet this:


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 16, 2022)

Welcome back Tom Brady!!! Bucs will win another Super Bowl this year!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 16, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Welcome back Tom Brady!!! Bucs will win another Super Bowl this year!!!


Don't hate PW...


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 16, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Don't hate PW...


I'm not. He's a great player. I was rooting for him winning the SB when he went to Tampa Bay. He's one of my wife's favorite players too.

I was glad to see he come back.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 16, 2022)

Miller's cashing in, 









Von Miller to Bills: Former Broncos, Rams pass-rusher agrees to terms on six-year, $120 million deal


Buffalo beefs up its defense in a big way




www.cbssports.com


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 16, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Miller's cashing in,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice move... Super Bowl experience, excellent defensive player...


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 16, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Nice move... Super Bowl experience, excellent defensive player...


I was hoping he'd come back to Denver, but that's too steep a price for us now.

I was totally rooting for the Rams last year once we traded him. I wanted to see him get another ring on another team and it happened. Maybe he can get a third on another team. That'd be sweet.

But he'll always be a Bronco to me.


----------



## StareCase (Mar 16, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> ... Nice move... Super Bowl experience, excellent defensive player...


Buffalo is a 3 hour drive from here and I can already hear the Bills Mafia gearing up for Opening Day.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Mar 16, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I was hoping he'd come back to Denver, but that's too steep a price for us now.
> 
> I was totally rooting for the Rams last year once we traded him. I wanted to see him get another ring on another team and it happened. Maybe he can get a third on another team. That'd be sweet.
> 
> But he'll always be a Bronco to me.


He’ll always be a Bruin to me. Miller is a hell of a good player, he makes a good Buffalo team better. 

The Deshaun Watson trade process in Houston reminds me a little of the Lebron “decision” crap. Can’t believe he gets to basically pick which team to get traded to, but I guess QB talent like that is a rare commodity. Probably be a “no massages” clause in whatever deal is made.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 16, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> He’ll always be a Bruin to me. Miller is a hell of a good player, he makes a good Buffalo team better.
> 
> The Deshaun Watson trade process in Houston reminds me a little of the Lebron “decision” crap. Can’t believe he gets to basically pick which team to get traded to, but I guess QB talent like that is a rare commodity. Probably be a “no massages” clause in whatever deal is made.


Can you guess where Watson will be going to?


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Mar 16, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Can you guess where Watson will be going to?


Reportedly, Browns, Falcons, Saints and Panthers have offers on the table. He’s from near Atlanta, so probably the Falcons or Panthers if he wants to be close to home. He’s also a big “brand” guy, although he kinda tarnished his brand with the massage crap. New Orleans might be best city to maximize his brand but they are in a rebuild and might be the team furthest from contention.


----------



## StareCase (Mar 16, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> ... Can you guess where Watson will be going to? ...


I have heard the Saints as well. I was listening to some pundits on the air and one dude said that any team in the NFC not named the Packers, the Bucs, the Cowboys or the Rams and wants to win should be in on Watson. 

I could see him in Philly. @C. Nesbitt mentioned the tarnished image. Guys like that can do well with the Eagles or the Raiders cause having bad-asses on their teams is kind of their thang.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 16, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Reportedly, Browns, Falcons, Saints and Panthers have offers on the table. He’s from near Atlanta, so probably the Falcons or Panthers if he wants to be close to home. He’s also a big “brand” guy, although he kinda tarnished his brand with the massage crap. New Orleans might be best city to maximize his brand but they are in a rebuild and might be the team furthest from contention.


I hope he comes to Cleveland!!! Get Baker Mayfield's ass up outta here!!!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 16, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I hope he comes to Cleveland!!! Get Baker Mayfield's ass up outta here!!!


Does the Fayetteville PD get awarded a sack? He couldn't escape the pressure.


----------



## StareCase (Mar 17, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> ... I hope he comes to Cleveland!!! Get Baker Mayfield's ass up outta here!!! ...


Mayfield wants out but the Browns say no dice. 









Report: Baker Mayfield requests trade but Browns won't grant it


Cleveland Browns quarterback Baker Mayfield has reportedly requested a trade but the team says it will not grant it.




www.sportsnet.ca


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 17, 2022)

StareCase said:


> Mayfield wants out but the Browns say no dice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get rid of his ass


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 17, 2022)

The sooner the better because if hes not happy why would he play well???


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 17, 2022)

Is Devante Adams a fucking Raider now?!??!??!
Wtf.....


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 17, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Is Devante Adams a fucking Raider now?!??!??!
> Wtf.....


Damn. The AFC West is gonna be interesting.


----------



## StareCase (Mar 17, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> ... Is Devante Adams a fucking Raider now?!??!??! Wtf.....


You give one guy $50M per year in a small sports market and everyone else gets fucked.


----------



## StareCase (Mar 17, 2022)

Yup ... Adams get $141M over 5 years.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 17, 2022)

StareCase said:


> You give one guy $50M per year in a small sports market and everyone else gets fucked.


What NFL players make is nothing compared to NBA players.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 17, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> What NFL players make is nothing compared to NBA players.


Or baseball players


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 17, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Or baseball players


I know. It goes, NBA, MLB, NFL. Kinda messed up considering football takes a way bigger toll on your body.


----------



## DrOgkush (Mar 17, 2022)

Rams got Robinson and prolly re sign obj. Great for cooper to do his thing.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 18, 2022)

This is fucking too much!!!!! Wtf football!!!!


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 18, 2022)

rookie CBs gonna be ignoring drafting calls from AFC West hahah


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 18, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> This is fucking too much!!!!! Wtf football!!!!


Change the channel froggy


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 18, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Change the channel froggy


Yea but Ju Ju went to fucking the Chiefs........ wtf..........


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 18, 2022)

StareCase said:


> Yup ... Adams get $141M over 5 years.


To be renegotiated down the road like most 
But a hell of a credit line


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 18, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Yea but Ju Ju went to fucking the Chiefs........ wtf..........


Its over for the Steelers


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 18, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Its over for the Steelers


That sucks....................................


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504915532792881162


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 18, 2022)

There's about to be a serious rebuilding process going on for Pittsburgh in the next few years...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 18, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504915532792881162


He went to Cleveland???


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 18, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504915532792881162


They let Cosby out to play fucking football??!?!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 18, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504915532792881162


Holy shit. $230 million. Fully Guaranteed,


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 18, 2022)

Oh shit,for $230 million, he better win right now!!! I'm excited now!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 18, 2022)

This is BIG for Cleveland!!! A big qb with some legs with 2-3 Pro Bowl running backs and a decent OL??? You know that the defense is going to be on point!!! Now, we need some recievers!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 18, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> This is BIG for Cleveland!!! A big qb with some legs with 2-3 Pro Bowl running backs and a decent OL??? You know that the defense is going to be on point!!! Now, we need some recievers!!!


Didn't they get Amire Cooper? From Dallas


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 18, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> This is BIG for Cleveland!!! A big qb with some legs with 2-3 Pro Bowl running backs and a decent OL??? You know that the defense is going to be on point!!! Now, we need some recievers!!!


Are you a Browns fan?


----------



## DrOgkush (Mar 18, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> This is BIG for Cleveland!!! A big qb with some legs with 2-3 Pro Bowl running backs and a decent OL??? You know that the defense is going to be on point!!! Now, we need some recievers!!!


No. Sorry man. Browns have a terrible upstairs and ownership. Something tells me until that changes. Your stuck at the bottom.lol
Mayfield hands down better on and off the field than Watson.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 18, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> No. Sorry man. Browns have a terrible upstairs and ownership. Something tells me until that changes. Your stuck at the bottom.lol
> Mayfield hands down better on and off the field than Watson.


Its really big for Cleveland. They probably going to get OBJ back.


----------



## StareCase (Mar 18, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> ... Its really big for Cleveland ...


Didn't we hear Browns fans say the same thing when they picked up Johnny Football?


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 18, 2022)

StareCase said:


> Didn't we hear Browns fans say the same thing when they picked up Johnny Football?


Probably but this is you know who!!!!!! With a couple tail backs that are monsters.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 18, 2022)

I'm really looking forward for next season with all these crazy changes. Too bad I've got months to wait,


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 18, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I'm really looking forward for next season with all these crazy changes. Too bad I've got months to wait,


What kind of things do you do in the meantime?


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 18, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> What NFL players make is nothing compared to NBA players.


17 games vs 82. Do the math.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 18, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> 17 games vs 82. Do the math.


And a partridge ina pear tree?


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 18, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> And a partridge ina pear tree?


Didn’t Aaron Rodgers just sign for $50 mil a year? That’s more than an NBA super max contract.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 18, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Didn’t Aaron Rodgers just sign for $50 mil a year? That’s more than an NBA super max contract.


I heard 60 after 2 years also. Mega deal!!!!


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 18, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> I heard 60 after 2 years also. Mega deal!!!!


Is he worth it? Without receivers?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 18, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Is he worth it? Without receivers?


This is the NFL thread. Go start your own CFL thread.









CFL.ca


The official source of CFL news, opinion, video highlights, schedules, scores, stats, game day coverage and more.




www.cfl.ca


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 18, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Is he worth it? Without receivers?


I say not 50-60 a year. They could make a run at Jarvis Landry if they have any money left. Although I did hear the packers offered Adams more money than Oakland. So they must have some room.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 18, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> I say not 50-60 a year. They could make a run at Jarvis Landry if they have any money left. Although I did hear the packers offered Adams more money than Oakland. So they must have some room.


The Green Bay Packers will immediately gain almost $20 million in cap space when the trade of Davante Adams to the Las Vegas Raiders is officially completed.

they will have some money to go get a good receiver.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 18, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> The Green Bay Packers will immediately gain almost $20 million in cap space when the trade of Davante Adams to the Las Vegas Raiders is officially completed.
> 
> they will have some money to go get a good receiver.


AB?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 18, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> AB?


No. Only 1 Diva per team.


----------



## StareCase (Mar 18, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> ... Probably but this is you know who!!!!!! With a couple tail backs that are monsters ...


Am I reading this right. Now you are asking for a couple of monster tail backs ... because for you know who to be a success, he needs a good running game which you currently don't have?


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 18, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> AB?


Too unstable if you’re going for a championship, you can’t have someone having a meltdown on the sideline.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 18, 2022)

StareCase said:


> Am I reading this right. Now you are asking for a couple of monster tail backs ... because for you know who to be a success, he needs a good running game which you currently don't have?


The Browns have a top 5 running back.


----------



## StareCase (Mar 18, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> ... Too unstable if you’re going for a championship, you can’t have someone having a meltdown on the sideline ...


The fans there know of his antics. Nobody in the city of Green Bay wouldn't want him either.


----------



## StareCase (Mar 18, 2022)

StareCase said:


> ... The fans there know of his antics. Nobody in the city of Green Bay wouldn't want him either ...


Correction ... make that nobody in Green Bay would want him. 

I appear to be be a victim of my own success right now. And it's time for another.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 18, 2022)

We knew what you meant


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 18, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> No. Sorry man. Browns have a terrible upstairs and ownership. Something tells me until that changes. Your stuck at the bottom.lol
> Mayfield hands down better on and off the field than Watson.


We'll see what happens...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 18, 2022)

StareCase said:


> Didn't we hear Browns fans say the same thing when they picked up Johnny Football?


Fuck no!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 18, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Are you a Browns fan?


I live 35 minutes from Cleveland,and 20 minutes from Akron


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 18, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Are you a Browns fan?


I'm a Kardiac Kid!!!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 18, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I live 35 minutes from Cleveland,and 20 minutes from Akron


Sweet man. I'm gonna root for you guys too. Unless you play the Broncos,


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 21, 2022)

How the fuck Matt Ryan making 40 mil a year?!?!?! Crazy....


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 21, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> How the fuck Matt Ryan making 40 mil a year?!?!?! Crazy....


interesting replacement in mariota, much different play styles


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Mar 21, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> How the fuck Matt Ryan making 40 mil a year?!?!?! Crazy....


This is the wildest off-season that I can remember. Ryan was a touch more mature about this than Mayfield was in Cleveland, but he’s near the end of his career. Worked out ok with Ryan getting traded to Indy. 

The Watson deal is friggin nuts though. Serious PR rehab needed for Cleveland, NFL and Watson over that. If he plays well, all will be forgiven. 

Mayfield may end up just getting released. Dude played hurt this year but with his at times petulant attitude he can be his own worst enemy.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 22, 2022)

I think Watson will get 8 games, they need Mayfield for half the season.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 22, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> How the fuck Matt Ryan making 40 mil a year?!?!?! Crazy....


It is crazy, Think Cousins makes that too.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 22, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> I think Watson will get 8 games, they need Mayfield for half the season.


Can't afford to pay both of them... We still have Keenum I do believe, and he did a great job subbing for Mayfield, so Baker is probably out of here.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 23, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Can't afford to pay both of them... We still have Keenum I do believe, and he did a great job subbing for Mayfield, so Baker is probably out of here.


I heard they are paying Watson one million this year, so if he loses 8 games for suspension it will cost him jack shit.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 23, 2022)

How the fuck Tyreek Hill a Dolphin? Wtf is happening?!?!??!? Please Pittsburgh on Parker i guess......


----------



## HydoDan (Mar 23, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> How the fuck Tyreek Hill a Dolphin? Wtf is happening?!?!??!? Please Pittsburgh on Parker i guess......


This is what free agency brings.. The Team concept is gone.$$$


----------



## StareCase (Mar 23, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> ... How at the fuck Tyreek Hill a Dolphin? Wtf is happening?!?!??!? Please Pittsburgh on Parker i guess......


My Steeler buddy did say that they would most likely not go hard for Watson and they would also take a pass on the other high touted FA's. When they lost Ju-Ju ... he sent me quick little "Man I hate being right ..." text.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 23, 2022)

Steelers are dead in the water with that chump trubisky at QB. Even though they got a great RB, TE and receivers.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 23, 2022)

Giving Tua Hill and Waddle is like giving an amputee new shoes.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 23, 2022)

raiders with the double edged sword in afc west, brought adams in and priced hill out


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 23, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> How the fuck Tyreek Hill a Dolphin? Wtf is happening?!?!??!? Please Pittsburgh on Parker i guess......


Hell ya. We're celebrating here in Broncos Country.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Mar 23, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> Steelers are dead in the water with that chump trubisky at QB. Even though they got a great RB, TE and receivers.


It sure doesn’t look great for them at QB coming off Rothlisberger’s run. But, they have a proven coach, the organization is patient snd they tend to right the ship quickly. Looks like a down year but I’d rather be a Steeler fan than say a Jets or Giants fan right now. I bet Tomlin gets more out of Trubisky than the Bears did too.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 24, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> raiders with the double edged sword in afc west, brought adams in and priced hill out


That is a great trade by the Chiefs


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 24, 2022)

Broncos are already on fire, . Mile High Stadium caught on fire today, 









Denver Broncos' Mile High Stadium Catches Fire, Massive Smoke Clouds


Empower Field at Mile High Stadium, the home of the Denver Broncos, caught on fire Thursday.




www.tmz.com





Here's a better link.








Mile High suites, seats catch fire; no injuries


More than 1,000 square feet of suites and club seats were burned after a fire broke out in Empower Field at Mile High, home of the Broncos. No injuries were reported.




www.espn.com


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 31, 2022)

So it looks like AB is comming back to the Bucks with Brady? Or no?


----------



## ISK (Apr 5, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> So it looks like AB is comming back to the Bucks with Brady? Or no?


Brown is refusing to get surgery on his injured ankle which isn't helping any team signing him. 

It doesn't appear any NFL team have expressed interest in Antonio Brown.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## StareCase (Apr 9, 2022)

Oy!









Steelers QB Dwayne Haskins struck by truck, passes away at age 24


Pittsburgh Steelers quarterback Dwayne Haskins tragically passed away Saturday morning when he was struck by a vehicle in South Florida. Haskins was pronounced dead on scene, he was 24-years-old.




www.sportsnet.ca


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 16, 2022)

I dont understand why Baker hasn't received a new job yet. Playoffs last 2 seasons. Is it the current contract hes under?


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Apr 18, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> I dont understand why Baker hasn't received a new job yet. Playoffs last 2 seasons. Is it the current contract hes under?


Contract is part of it, major injury and shoulder surgery is another part. Plus, he has no filter and his mouth (and social media posts) gets him in trouble with coaches/fans/owners/media sometimes. 

Some teammates (specifically OBJ) have also not been real supportive and thrown him under the bus on their way out the door.
My opinion is that the dude played hurt all last year, which badly affected his play. Baker is a gamer when he’s healthy. He very well might make the Browns look dumb if he comes back healthy next year and takes another step forward, building on how he played in 2020 when he was healthy. 

Big if on coming back healthy though, and on finding the right team/fit. Browns are going to have to pay someone to take him, or end up cutting him.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 18, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Contract is part of it, major injury and shoulder surgery is another part. Plus, he has no filter and his mouth (and social media posts) gets him in trouble with coaches/fans/owners/media sometimes.
> 
> Some teammates (specifically OBJ) have also not been real supportive and thrown him under the bus on their way out the door.
> My opinion is that the dude played hurt all last year, which badly affected his play. Baker is a gamer when he’s healthy. He very well might make the Browns look dumb if he comes back healthy next year and takes another step forward, building on how he played in 2020 when he was healthy.
> ...


I wouldn't look to OBJ for principled opinion


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 19, 2022)

marleygkid7 said:


> hu *m*i


Deep thoughts…


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 28, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Can’t jinx the inevitable


Told you


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 28, 2022)

#runitback


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 28, 2022)

Obviously you people don’t recognize the awesomeness of the Detroit Lions


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 28, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Obviously you people don’t recognize the awesomeness of the Detroit Lions


You guy got a pretty solid o line this year. I think the nfl has them as most surprising team.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> You guy got a pretty solid o line this year. I think the nfl has them as most surprising team.


Same old find a way to lose Lions
Not even a touchdown yesterday


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 29, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Same old find a way to lose Lions
> Not even a touchdown yesterday


Pre season bro. This is just to make the 53. Preseason. Roster cuts. Weeks 1-5. Establishing them selves back into the game. Some better than others. 5-18. That’s when shit gets tough. And real talent pops out. Or consistent talent


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Pre season bro. This is just to make the 53. Preseason. Roster cuts. Weeks 1-5. Establishing them selves back into the game. Some better than others. 5-18. That’s when shit gets tough. And real talent pops out. Or consistent talent


Bless your heart


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 11, 2022)

Steelers upset the Bengals obviously right? In Cincinnati!!!!!


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 11, 2022)

Rams got dismantled like no other


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 11, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Rams got dismantled like no other


I'd like to see Miller win another ring from a 3rd team. Go Bills, unless they're playing the Broncos, .


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 11, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I'd like to see Miller win another ring from a 3rd team. Go Bills, unless they're playing the Broncos, .


Do you think the Chargers have a chance this year? Seems like AFC West could be stacked. Chiefs looked good, Raiders looked ok, Chargers looked ok, And Denver has Russel and that running back and those receivers.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 11, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Do you think the Chargers have a chance this year? Seems like AFC West could be stacked. Chiefs looked good, Raiders looked ok, Chargers looked ok, And Denver has Russel and that running back and those receivers.


Ya all the AFC looks damn good, except the Raiders. The Chargers and Chiefs looked good from what I saw today. Hopefully Denver can keep it up tomorrow. I'm so happy football's back,


----------



## StareCase (Sep 11, 2022)

We came back from vacation an hour ( or so ) ago and I quickly checked the NFL site:

. 

I'll enjoy being above .500 until they play Carolina next Sunday.


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 11, 2022)

StareCase said:


> We came back from vacation an hour ( or so ) ago and I quickly checked the NFL site:
> 
> View attachment 5196467.
> 
> I'll enjoy being above .500 until they play Carolina next Sunday.


Looks like their running back is totally back! He good!!!


----------



## StareCase (Sep 11, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> ... Looks like their running back is totally back! He good!!! ...


I hope he is totally back. The first thing Schoen did was address the O-Line cause Barkley has not had much up front for many years. I am hopeful that this new management group has fixed that cause I would like to see what he's got. And also hopeful that they all stay healthy.

I am about 1/2 tuned for the night and am about to watch the highlights of other contests. Looks like I won't be disappointed.


----------



## ISK (Sep 12, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Steelers upset the Bengals obviously right? In Cincinnati!!!!!


Yeah, Joe Burrow was a bit on the flat side as were other few high ranking QB's.....Aaron Rodgers & the Packers didn't play well, nor did Tom Brady but at least the Bucs won their game.

Patrick Mahomes looked awesome, not much to criticize about him and/or the Chiefs performance yesterday


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 12, 2022)

ISK said:


> Yeah, Joe Burrow was a bit on the flat side as were other few high ranking QB's.....Aaron Rodgers & the Packers didn't play well, nor did Tom Brady but at least the Bucs won their game.
> 
> Patrick Mahomes looked awesome, not much to criticize about him and/or the Chiefs performance yesterday


87.3 is not terrible. It’s just not Tom. Bucs defense won that game. 

Don’t sleep on Green Bay yet. They did the same shit last year. 

raiders have a team. Carr and adams is going to be a show. Just not yet lol

Sorry pad. But broncos even with Wilson. Just isn’t the team to beat.

BILLS. that’s the new power house. Well find out for sure after the next few weeks.

how about them niners, I’m sorry. Lance can not throw deep balls.

the real question is.

how bout them Viking and that rookie coach.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 12, 2022)

I have the vikes winning our division, had em in my survival pool yesterday too.


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 12, 2022)

Dolphins looked the best coming out of week 1 so far?


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 12, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Dolphins looked the best coming out of week 1 so far?



Bills and chiefs looked best, Miami only scored 13 points on offense. I don't believe in Tua


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 13, 2022)

Chiefs looked as expected. I’m liking the Vikings as an under dawg


----------



## HydoDan (Sep 13, 2022)

*Seahawks win 17-16 
What a game!!*


----------



## Weedoguido (Sep 13, 2022)

I know my Giants are not the best team out there, but, we did take two rings from Brady.


----------



## StareCase (Sep 13, 2022)

Weedoguido said:


> ... we did take two rings from Brady ...


And both times I was in a crowded bar with primarily NE fans. Were those victories ever so SWEEEEEEEEEEEET!!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Corso312 (Sep 13, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5197249



Scrappy team, I bet the over on total wins this year. I think they win 8 or 9 games


----------



## CashCrops (Sep 13, 2022)

Coldnasty said:


> Watching sports is like politics, Bunch of people cheering for a team that cares nothing about them that’s only self interested lol. ( come at me lol )


Sports teams don't cause inflation! besides it unites people to want to see their teams win.


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 14, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> Scrappy team, I bet the over on total wins this year. I think they win 8 or 9 games


That huchitson kid or however you spell his name. He was the lions first pick and he’s looking straight vicious on defense. Don’t sleep on Detroit.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 15, 2022)

Well Amazon just screwed me again, . I was all excited to watch the Chiefs vs Chargers game and find out you need Prime and you have to stream it, 

This is now an Official Boycott,


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 15, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Well Amazon just screwed me again, . I was all excited to watch the Chiefs vs Chargers game and find out you need Prime and you have to stream it,
> 
> This is now an Official Boycott,


I was surprised this shit has to be streamed. If it wasn't for my lady I wouldn't be watching it. I'm shocked actually.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 15, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> I was surprised this shit has to be streamed. If it wasn't for my lady I wouldn't be watching it. I'm shocked actually.


----------



## Hotrod2 (Sep 15, 2022)

The Chiefs.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 15, 2022)

Hotrod2 said:


> The Chiefs.


I really wanted to watch that game. I've got the Sunday Ticket and shit on Direct TV and pay for cable and shit, and for the first time in history I can't watch Thursday Night Football, WTF,  .


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 15, 2022)

Was it me or was that picture quality dogshit?


----------



## ISK (Sep 16, 2022)

I gained a lot of respect for Herbert, he kept on playing while obviously in serious pain.

KC was lucky to win that game


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 16, 2022)

Haha. I kicked direct tv to the curb.

I pay 70 a month for Hulu live. Lmao. I got tnf. Fuck direct tv. After they blacked out the dodgers. It was a wrap for me. Hulu live gives you ESPN+ and the Disney+ plus one more. I get fucking cornhole tournaments and pickle ball league channels. Acc big 10. Fs. If you’re a sports fan and you’re paying over 100 for just one package. Your lost. Hulu live has it all


----------



## Weedoguido (Sep 16, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Haha. I kicked direct tv to the curb.
> 
> I pay 70 a month for Hulu live. Lmao. I got tnf. Fuck direct tv. After they blacked out the dodgers. It was a wrap for me. Hulu live gives you ESPN+ and the Disney+ plus one more. I get fucking cornhole tournaments and pickle ball league channels. Acc big 10. Fs. If you’re a sports fan and you’re paying over 100 for just one package. Your lost. Hulu live has it all


I could not agree anymore, I cut the cable a long time ago and never looked back. All I wanted to do was watch the Uconn huskies girls basketball, but living in CT I couldn't find cable that offered local ball. Hulu+live saved the day!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 16, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Haha. I kicked direct tv to the curb.
> 
> I pay 70 a month for Hulu live. Lmao. I got tnf. Fuck direct tv. After they blacked out the dodgers. It was a wrap for me. Hulu live gives you ESPN+ and the Disney+ plus one more. I get fucking cornhole tournaments and pickle ball league channels. Acc big 10. Fs. If you’re a sports fan and you’re paying over 100 for just one package. Your lost. Hulu live has it all


Could you watch Thursday Night Football with Hulu?


----------



## Hotrod2 (Sep 16, 2022)

ISK said:


> I gained a lot of respect for Herbert, he kept on playing while obviously in serious pain.
> 
> KC was lucky to win that game


I agree the first half didn't look very good for kc. But that interception and 99 yard run for a touchdown didn't look like luck to me.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Sep 16, 2022)

paying to watch football? try nflbite...


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 16, 2022)

Shit their contract if for the next 10 years, 









Amazon actually pulled off its first big-deal football game


Is the future of football internet-only?




www.theverge.com


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 16, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Haha. I kicked direct tv to the curb.
> 
> I pay 70 a month for Hulu live. Lmao. I got tnf. Fuck direct tv. After they blacked out the dodgers. It was a wrap for me. Hulu live gives you ESPN+ and the Disney+ plus one more. I get fucking cornhole tournaments and pickle ball league channels. Acc big 10. Fs. If you’re a sports fan and you’re paying over 100 for just one package. Your lost. Hulu live has it all


Just get Direct TV back the Sunday ticket is only 600 bucks. Well worth it.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 16, 2022)

I have hulu.Hulu.. I cut the cord 3 years ago..but that amazon game picture quality was garbage


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 16, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Just get Direct TV back the Sunday ticket is only 600 bucks. Well worth it.


I got Sunday Ticket for free with my service. Sucks ass I can't watch Thursday Night Football though anymore unless I want to suck Amazon off,


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 17, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I got Sunday Ticket for free with my service. Sucks ass I can't watch Thursday Night Football though anymore unless I want to suck Amazon off,


Do you DraftKings?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 17, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Do you DraftKings?


Ya. I just signed up a week and a half ago. When I did I realized you only had 7 days to use the 8 free $25 bets and NFL wasn't gonna start until right after so I was like WTF, lol. So I bet on 4 college football games and bet on both teams so I would at least get some free money. Well 2 underdogs won so I got like $155 in there now from my $5 deposit. I signed up for MGM a year or so ago and still have $80 in free money there.


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 17, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ya. I just signed up a week and a half ago. When I did I realized you only had 7 days to use the 8 free $25 bets and NFL wasn't gonna start until right after so I was like WTF, lol. So I bet on 4 college football games and bet on both teams so I would at least get some free money. Well 2 underdogs won so I got like $155 in there now from my $5 deposit. I signed up for MGM a year or so ago and still have $80 in free money there.


I can only do the daily fantasy. That's dope you can do the sports book. Hopefully soon in California. Have you done the daily fantasy for tomorrow? the 3 dollar one?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 17, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> I can only do the daily fantasy. That's dope you can do the sports book. Hopefully soon in California. Have you done the daily fantasy for tomorrow? the 3 dollar one?


No. I've never bet on the fantasy stuff. It's crazy the stuff I can bet on. Colorado just went legal for sports betting a year or so ago. So when they did we got all kinds of offers. I have money in another one too just can't think of the name right now.

CA will probably never legalize it. They always gotta be difficult, . When I moved to Truckee a long time ago it was almost better to buy a CA car then pay all the shit for my non CA car. They were also the first to lower the blood alcohol level to .08. I blew .10which was the legal limit everywhere else so I went to jail,.


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 18, 2022)

Possibly the New York football Giants? #1 team?


----------



## StareCase (Sep 19, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> ... Possibly the New York football Giants? #1 team? ...


Fun while it lasts. GO BLUE!!

And if the G-Men can get to 3 - 0 next weekend, Cowboys fans will lose their minds.


----------



## ISK (Sep 19, 2022)

We most certainly had some very entertaining football yesterday with a few surprises and comebacks.

Miami scoring 28 points in the 4th to beat the Ravens
The Jets squeaking out the win over the Browns
The Lions actually winning a game
Jacksonville shutting out the Colts...go figure
Atlanta made a valiant effort but just came up short on their comeback against the Rams
And the best of the day, the 49ers beating the Seattle Seagulls


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 19, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Could you watch Thursday Night Football with Hulu?


Lol yes. That’s my point. Plus whatever sports you wanna watch.
Hulu live has Thursday night football. If I wasn’t clear.


----------



## ISK (Sep 20, 2022)

Two blow-out games on Monday night football (I don't ever recall seeing 2 games on MNF)....neither one was entertaining.

Really didn't like how they had the score of the opposite game continuously in the upper left corner.... it soon became a distraction.


----------



## StareCase (Sep 20, 2022)

ISK said:


> ... I don't ever recall seeing 2 games on MNF ...


I believe MNF has done 2 games on their opening night broadcasts over the past couple of seasons. But it's usually been one game in Eastern Time followed by a game in either Mountain or Pacific Time. 

It's not been 2 games in Eastern Time.


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 21, 2022)

StareCase said:


> Fun while it lasts. GO BLUE!!
> 
> And if the G-Men can get to 3 - 0 next weekend, Cowboys fans will lose their minds.


How about the jets? Im happy for Flaco, plus they got that rookie receiver that looks like he going to be a star!


----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 21, 2022)

Hulu does not have Thursday night football. They only showed the opening day game.

Here’s why there’s more Monday night games









Why are there two NFL games tonight? History of ESPN's 'Monday Night Football' doubleheader and a new 2022 twist | Sporting News


The ABC family of networks will broadcast a historic "Monday Night Football" doubleheader. Looking at the new format for Monday's games, and the history behind "MNF" double features.




www.sportingnews.com


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 22, 2022)

Pittsburgh smashes Cleveland right? Pittsburgh bown 14 then the rookie QB comes in and wins the game!!!! Then a star is born right in front of our eyes!!! All on Amazon Prime....


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 22, 2022)

I say Browns win, mitch looks bad again( he blows) and Pickett starts next week against NY


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 22, 2022)

Jacoby looking solid, wind is killing these kickers.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 22, 2022)

Gotta go with Kenny Pickett in 10 days to face Jets, too much firepower on this roster to get 15 and 17 points a game..trubisky is garbage.


----------



## ISK (Sep 23, 2022)

Quite the one-handed catch by George Pickens......but all for not if you don't win the game.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 23, 2022)

How come no one is touting the lions fantastic season we won a game


----------



## StareCase (Sep 23, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> ... How come no one is touting the lions fantastic season we won a game ...


They are 1-1 and tied for the NFC North Lead - along with the rest of the NFC North.

I would love to see the Football Giants vs the Lions for the NFC title in the near future.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 23, 2022)

StareCase said:


> They are 1-1 and tied for the NFC North Lead - along with the rest of the NFC North.
> 
> I would love to see the Football Giants vs the Lions for the NFC title in the near future.


I’ll just settle for a second place lotto ticket 
Lowered expectations and all


----------



## StareCase (Sep 23, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> ... Lowered expectations and all  ...


Lowered expectations indeed ...

We used to make a yearly trek from here in Southern Ontario to visit the in-laws in Wisconsin for U.S. Thanksgiving. We would leave WI on the Sunday after and get to Lansing at around 4:00 PM. A quick pit stop at an McD on the I-69 Business Loop then we were on our way again. Across the street from the McD was a bar and every return trip, disappointed Lions fans would emerge proclaiming "Well ... we didn't lose THAT badly today."


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 23, 2022)

StareCase said:


> Lowered expectations indeed ...
> 
> We used to make a yearly trek from here in Southern Ontario to visit the in-laws in Wisconsin for U.S. Thanksgiving. We would leave WI on the Sunday after and get to Lansing at around 4:00 PM. A quick pit stop at an McD on the I-69 Business Loop then we were on our way again. Across the street from the McD was a bar and every return trip, disappointed Lions fans would emerge proclaiming "Well ... we didn't lose THAT badly today."


“We almost won” is our version of the Saints fans when they used to wear paper bags over their heads


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 26, 2022)

This Dolphin team is pretty damn good.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 26, 2022)

We almost won


----------



## ISK (Sep 27, 2022)

I was disappointed on Sunday because I was so looking forward to watch the Packers vs Bucs but my local station showed the Atlanta vs Seattle game instead.

But in retrospect it was the better game to watch and I always enjoy watching the Seagulls lose


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 27, 2022)

ISK said:


> I was disappointed on Sunday because I was so looking forward to watch the Packers vs Bucs but my local station showed the Atlanta vs Seattle game instead.
> 
> But in retrospect it was the better game to watch and I always enjoy watching the Seagulls lose


You probably should avoid watching them this week then


----------



## StareCase (Sep 27, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> ... You probably should avoid watching them this week then  ...


LOL!! Is this one of those "the movable object meets the stoppable force" games?


----------



## ISK (Sep 27, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You probably should avoid watching them this week then


Hell no....the Lions will kick their butts


----------



## ISK (Sep 30, 2022)

Miami sure had a lot of missed opportunities especially in the first half.....still thought they could pull it together to keep their winning streak alive but Cincinnati played a much better second half.

The Eagles are the only team left undefeated so far...will see how they do against the Jaguars


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 30, 2022)

Amazon can blow me.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 3, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> How come no one is touting the lions fantastic season we won a game



They got a great offense


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 3, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Amazon can blow me.



Why? Wsup?


----------



## ISK (Oct 3, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> They got a great offense


They are looking much better this year, and it was an entertaining game, just a shame they lost to the Seagulls


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 3, 2022)

Tomlin finally woke up and benched Trubisky, too late, they lost to the Jets. 

My Bears have the worst offense in the league, Philly is looking dangerous, KC is looking sharp. Bills pulled one out.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 3, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> They got a great offense


Hey they almost won


----------



## StareCase (Oct 3, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> ... My Bears have the worst offense in the league ...


And the 2nd worst offence in the league truly appreciated that.


----------



## StareCase (Oct 3, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> ... Hey they almost won  ...


I wonder what they were saying Lansing yesterday ...


----------



## StareCase (Oct 3, 2022)

saying IN Lansing ... that is!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 3, 2022)

StareCase said:


> I wonder what they were saying Lansing yesterday ...


Not sure I don't associate with people who wear green and white


----------



## StareCase (Oct 3, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> ... Not sure I don't associate with people who wear green and white  ...


LOL!! We can be fairly sure that they were saying the same things in Ann Arbor.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 3, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> Why? Wsup?


Because they bought the rights for Thursday Night Football. So I can't watch it anymore. And I refuse to give them my money. So I missed the last game. At least I'll get to watch it this Thursday because it will also be on a local channel. But that shit majorly pisses me off that they are fucking with my football.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 3, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Because they bought the rights for Thursday Night Football. So I can't watch it anymore. And I refuse to give them my money. So I missed the last game. At least I'll get to watch it this Thursday because it will also be on a local channel. But that shit majorly pisses me off that they are fucking with my football.



I'm a member, it is 110$ for the year. Free delivery. Plus you get the prime channel for free, which has a lot of good movies and shows. The man in the high castle was outstanding.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 3, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> I'm a member, it is 110$ for the year. Free delivery. Plus you get the prime channel for free, which has a lot of good movies and shows. The man in the high castle was outstanding.


I was a member until I had 2 fraud charges show up the day after ordering from them the last two times. Someone was supposed to contact me about it and they never did, so I'm done. And the leak wasn't on my end. I didn't even enter any card info. I just clicked one on file through their system. So I'm officially boycotting them, .

I don't want to stream football anyways. I just want it on regular cable or network channels. I just think it's pretty scandalous to try to force more people to buy their Prime shit just so they can keep watching Thursday Night Football. So fuck em, .


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 3, 2022)

I just use one debit card to use for bills and any ordering online..I transfer dough into it as need be.


----------



## Hotrod2 (Oct 3, 2022)

Cheese look really good sunny night. I kept waiting to see if Brady was going to break anything.


----------



## Hotrod2 (Oct 3, 2022)

Hotrod2 said:


> Cheese look really good sunny night. I kept waiting to see if Brady was going to break anything.


Chiefs


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 7, 2022)

can the broncos get a refund on russell???? 

geno smith is looking like a good choice for pete carroll.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 7, 2022)

Hotrod2 said:


> Cheese look really good sunny night. I kept waiting to see if Brady was going to break anything.


I think he did 
Gisele’s heart


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I think he did
> Gisele’s heart


she makes more than him anyway. lol. she might have to pay him palimony.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> can the broncos get a refund on russell????
> 
> geno smith is looking like a good choice for pete carroll.


Doesn't the NFL have a lemon law?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 7, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Doesn't the NFL have a lemon law?


i'm glad i don't have amazon prime anymore. they've had some shitty thursday games.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm glad i don't have amazon prime anymore. they've had some shitty thursday games.


Ya, I refuse to give Amazon anymore of my money. I'm done with them.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 7, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ya, I refuse to give Amazon anymore of my money. I'm done with them.


Good for you 
I’ll pick up your slack


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Good for you
> I’ll pick up your slack


Good luck. I use to order a shitload from them.


----------



## ISK (Oct 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> can the broncos get a refund on russell????
> 
> geno smith is looking like a good choice for pete carroll.


Agree that Russel Wilson played a weak game but I can't put all the blame on him...a rather poor choice by the coach to not go for the field goal in OT


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 7, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ya, I refuse to give Amazon anymore of my money. I'm done with them.


and we didn't get 2 day delivery anyway here.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 7, 2022)

ISK said:


> Agree that Russel Wilson played a weak game but I can't put all the blame on him...a rather poor choice by the coach to not go for the field goal in OT


kinda makes you wonder how him not playing any in the preseason was a good idea though. i thought him and jerry jeudy were gonna light it up this year. they still have time.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 7, 2022)

ISK said:


> Agree that Russel Wilson played a weak game but I can't put all the blame on him...a rather poor choice by the coach to not go for the field goal in OT


I blame the probability charts 
The whole league has gone to, go on fourth down from almost anywhere


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I blame the probability charts
> The whole league has gone to, go on fourth down from almost anywhere


i wish they would get rid of a tie though. i kinda like how college does it.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Oct 7, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ya, I refuse to give Amazon anymore of my money. I'm done with them.


done until next thursday when you remind us how much you hate amazon lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 8, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> can the broncos get a refund on russell????
> 
> geno smith is looking like a good choice for pete carroll.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## StareCase (Oct 9, 2022)

Trailing Green Bay 20-10 at the break in Tottenham - and honestly expecting more of the same in the 2nd half - I decided to spare myself a second straight afternoon of sports frustration and headed out to tackle the arduous task of splitting and stacking the pile of sugar maple. 

Oops!!! 

Looks like I picked the wrong week to bail on the Giants.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 16, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5213307


Is there any way the steelers can beat the Bucs?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 16, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Is there any way the steelers can beat the Bucs?


If Gisele replaces Tom


----------



## StareCase (Oct 16, 2022)

@Herb & Suds - I think it's a requirement to be a Chicago starter.

We have seen the Bears at Lambeau a couple of times during the Cutler years. With literally everything else in the place being dark green, not seeing those white jersey standing alone was a pretty remarkable.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 17, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Is there any way the steelers can beat the Bucs?


It looks like Gisele kept Toms balls in her divorce settlement


----------



## StareCase (Oct 17, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> ... It looks like Gisele kept Toms balls in her divorce settlement ...


It appears that she deflated those balls too ...


----------



## StareCase (Oct 17, 2022)

OK ... this one was fun to watch. J!! E!! T!! S!!

JETS JETS JETS!!


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 17, 2022)

Not a bad game tonight, was thinking Russ was washed up..maybe not.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 24, 2022)

Should be an ugly one tonight. I like the under.

Pats 23
Bears 15


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 24, 2022)

Lions are a lock to not lose tonight


----------



## Hotrod2 (Oct 24, 2022)

Chiefs looked pretty good sunday.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 24, 2022)

Go Broncos,


----------



## StareCase (Oct 24, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> ... Lions are a lock to not lose tonight ...


I agree - they will definitely not lose tonight.

But regarding yesterday ... if only the Lions could hang on to the ball.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 29, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5219239


I think he's gonna regret picking football over her in a few years, or shortly after he stops playing. Sound like she gave him a final ultimatum a few days ago and he chose football.


----------



## HydoDan (Oct 29, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I think he's gonna regret picking football over her in a few years, or shortly after he stops playing. Sound like she gave him a final ultimatum a few days ago and he chose football.


IMO, The guy is an idiot!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 29, 2022)

She's not from here so she doesn't understand the passion and the fact that he was doing something that was totally unheard of for someone his age and if she would have been more accepting of this they (Tampa Bay) wouldn't be in the position they are in now... This shit is fucking his head up!!!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 29, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> She's not from here so she doesn't understand the passion and the fact that he was doing something that was totally unheard of for someone his age and if she would have been more accepting of this they (Tampa Bay) wouldn't be in the position they are in now... This shit is fucking his head up!!!


I think she understands in a way. I also think she's been trying to get him to retire for years and he says ok and then comes back. He is going in the Hall of Fame no matter what. And my head would be fucked up too if I was thinking about losing my wife. It's too bad. I thought they could make it.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 30, 2022)

Lions almost won again


----------



## ISK (Oct 30, 2022)

26 seconds to go in the 4th, the Panthers are down 6 points...... Walker throws a 62 yard pass to Moore who makes an absolutely incredible catch, then goes from "hero to zero" by taking off his helmet, resulting in a 15 yard penalty for unsportsman conduct.

That stupidity results in a 48 yard convert attempt to which Pineiro misses puting the game into OT.

Then he misses another field goal in OT from 32 yards (which is a yard less than a normal convert) hence make me think Carolina ought to be considering another place kicker. 

So I guess we can't put all the blame on Moore but what a dim-witted thing to do.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 31, 2022)

ISK said:


> 26 seconds to go in the 4th, the Panthers are down 6 points...... Walker throws a 62 yard pass to Moore who makes an absolutely incredible catch, then goes from "hero to zero" by taking off his helmet, resulting in a 15 yard penalty for unsportsman conduct.
> 
> That stupidity results in a 48 yard convert attempt to which Pineiro misses puting the game into OT.
> 
> ...


I’m just surprised it wasn’t Detroit


----------



## ISK (Oct 31, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I’m just surprised it wasn’t Detroit


They are looking better this year despite their dreadful record....there's hope they will win another game this year


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 31, 2022)

ISK said:


> They are looking better this year despite their dreadful record....there hope they will win another game this year


Obviously we are just playing for a low first round pick for the 10th year in a row


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Oct 31, 2022)

me all day.


----------



## ISK (Nov 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Obviously we are just playing for a low first round pick for the 10th year in a row


Green Bay @ Detroit on Sunday.....maybe win # 2 for the Lions is not unrealistic considering the way the Packers are playing.


----------



## StareCase (Nov 6, 2022)

ISK said:


> ... Green Bay @ Detroit on Sunday.....maybe win # 2 for the Lions is not unrealistic considering the way the Packers are playing ...


This Lions win gave me more of a chub than shooting 84 this afternoon.

( Yes ... a real course. Par 72 ... slope 126 ... 69.9 rating ... )


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 6, 2022)

I feel bad for the suckers who bet on Green Bay haha. Lions took that one. And the jets are football team this year. 
And Viking refuse to lose. 

I think Tom chose to retire and she decided to fight and bitter still. So he knew the marriage was over. Chose football. Smart man


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 7, 2022)

Green bay is done, Rodgers looks washed up.. that franchise is fucked for the foreseeable future. Nice win by Detroit


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 7, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> Green bay is done, Rodgers looks washed up.. that franchise is fucked for the foreseeable future. Nice win by Detroit


Oh no. That franchise will never be bad. Who’s that kid behind rodgers? Jordan love? Yeah. He’ll be the star next. Just like rodgers did for farve and farve did for majowski. And it the list keeps going. Green Bay has always had a stud under center. It’s like it’s ment to be


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 7, 2022)

Majkowski sucked, he started less than 60 games in 10 years.. he also had more picks than tds. Jordan Love is an absolute bum.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 7, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> Majkowski sucked, he started less than 60 games in 10 years.. he also had more picks than tds. Jordan Love is an absolute bum.


No he didn. He was actually even. And he’s a hall of famer. So. I mean. If the shoe fits. Starr must suck too right?


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 7, 2022)

And Jordan love has played a whopping 8 games. And you’re gonna judge lmfao. He’s playing better than rodgers this year. Statistically speaking.


----------



## kod42 (Nov 7, 2022)

How far we thinking the Vikings going this year. Feel like they have s pretty good chance to the super bowl this year but who knows... A few good teams this year such as the eagles


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 7, 2022)

I don’t think it’s gonna be the eagles for nfc. I’m pretty
Locked in on the vikes. Nfc seems really weak. I don’t think it gonna be hard for them AFC. Prolly the chiefs again


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 7, 2022)

kod42 said:


> How far we thinking the Vikings going this year. Feel like they have s pretty good chance to the super bowl this year but who knows... A few good teams this year such as the eagles


cousins has exactly 1 playoff win in his career. there might be 3 teams from nfc east in


----------



## StareCase (Nov 7, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> ... Majkowski sucked, he started less than 60 games in 10 years.. he also had more picks than tds. Jordan Love is an absolute bum ...


You remember the same Majkowski I do. MEH at best. 


DrOgkush said:


> ... No he didn. He was actually even. And he’s a hall of famer ...


Don Majkowski ... the one who made the Packer faithful wish for the halcyon days of Lynn Dickey. His 66 TD's to 67 INT's are not the numbers to get you into Canton. 

"Majik" made the Packer Hall of Fame - but pretty well every Packer goes in there. They have a shitload of space to fill.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 11, 2022)

Pretty cool. 


"Beginning this year, the National Football League honors Madden with the "John Madden Thanksgiving Celebration," a yearly, multi-faceted celebration of the late great icon's indelible legacy." 









NFL honors John Madden with Thanksgiving Day commemoration


Few things are more synonymous with one another than John Madden and Thanksgiving. Beginning this year, the National Football League honors Madden with the "John Madden Thanksgiving Celebration," a yearly, multi-faceted celebration of the late great icon'




www.nfl.com


----------



## StareCase (Nov 13, 2022)

Hats off to the Purple People Eaters. What a finish to that one.


----------



## kod42 (Nov 13, 2022)

Heck yeah. What a insane game, had my heart racing. I was about to turn the game off till vikings made it 17-27


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 13, 2022)

kod42 said:


> Heck yeah. What a insane game, had my heart racing. I was about to turn the game off till vikings made it 17-27


I thought the lions game was best game I had seen all season then the last two minutes of Buffalo/ Vikings topped it


----------



## StareCase (Nov 13, 2022)

The Lions & Bears was not on in this area ... but a 31-30 contest must have been a fun one to watch. 

And I am trying to remember the last time a centre totally fucked the snap at their own 1/2 yard line leading to a defensive score with 1 minute left.

Or the last time Kirk Cousins looked like an NFL calibre QB.


----------



## StareCase (Nov 13, 2022)

Christian Watson should run for Mayor of Green Bay. After today's performance, he would win in a landslide!


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## StareCase (Nov 17, 2022)

I would send this to my co-worker who loves Dallas ... but I heard he's still hiding under the bed.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 20, 2022)

I swear to god if you want to see the lions win just tell them they are positioned for a low draft round pick


----------



## StareCase (Nov 20, 2022)

Just turned on the Lions/Giants game. Ooh that's really ugly.

I think it's time to take my cuttings.


----------



## StareCase (Nov 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> ... I swear to god if you want to see the lions win just tell them they are positioned for a low draft round pick  ...


Every team does that - wins at the wrong time.

Before I bailed, Olsen and Burkhardt both mentioned that with a 4-6 record, the Lions are back in the playoff picture. Other than the Vikes and Evils, the rest of the NFC is pretty bland.


----------



## StareCase (Nov 20, 2022)

Cloning hath charms to soothe the disappointed Giants fan:


----------



## ISK (Nov 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I swear to god if you want to see the lions win just tell them they are positioned for a low draft round pick


The way they played today, hell they just might make the playoffs


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 20, 2022)

ISK said:


> The way they played today, hell they just might make the playoffs


I gotta admit I’m a bit jaded 
Haven’t bought season tickets in 10 years and I’m certainly skeptical of any Giants fans 
but they have played themselves out of the cellar for the first time in a long time
I might have to admit hope if they win on Thanksgiving 
I gotta call that voodoo consultant


----------



## StareCase (Nov 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> ... and I’m certainly skeptical of any Giants fans  ...


We are harmless ... 

You might not buy this ... but this Giants fan does cheer for the Lions - that is when they aren't playing in the Jersey Swamps.

Pushing 40 years of hearing "Packers this and Packers that" from NFL illiterate in-laws in southeast WI, I find myself cheering for both Minnesota & Detroit frequently.

Or in the case of last Thursday ... Tennessee!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 20, 2022)

Chiefs!... excellent game!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 20, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Chiefs!... excellent game!


Tryin to keep it PC.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 20, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> View attachment 5228965


I really don't know how I became a Chiefs fan.... Mahomes is a killer QB. I really haven't watched much FB till this year. Been too busy growing weed.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 20, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I really don't know how I became a Chiefs fan.... Mahomes is a killer QB. I really haven't watched much FB till this year. Been too busy growing weed.


It's hard not to be a fan of a winning team. Maholmes is special. Born with talent and it sure can't hurt to have a photographic memory,


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 20, 2022)

..... yep... now I guess it's on to this weeks YellowStone.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 21, 2022)

Broncos cut RB Melvin Gordon after 5th fumble of season


The Broncos are parting ways with RB Melvin Gordon.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 21, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> Broncos cut RB Melvin Gordon after 5th fumble of season
> 
> 
> The Broncos are parting ways with RB Melvin Gordon.
> ...


About damn time. I cringe everytime that butterfingers has the ball.


----------



## doughper (Nov 21, 2022)

StareCase said:


> "Packers this and Packers that" from NFL illiterate in-laws in southeast WI,


I know. I keep callng WI the Nazi capital of the USA. 
But, yanno, sports shouldn't be political, should it?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 21, 2022)

doughper said:


> I know. I keep callng WI the Nazi capital of the USA.
> But, yanno, sports shouldn't be political, should it?


It’s been political ever since Dallas started calling itself Americas team


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 21, 2022)

Detroit on a 3 game win streak


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 21, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> Detroit on a 3 game win streak


Hope its a good game on Thanksgiving!


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 21, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Hope its a good game on Thanksgiving!


They can score on anybody.. dangerous team. Still need a quarterback though. Goff is dogshit.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 21, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> They can score on anybody.. dangerous team. Still need a quarterback though. Goff is dogshit.


Yep... they need to find the "One who Knocks"... a little reference to your avatar.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## StareCase (Nov 29, 2022)

doughper said:


> ... I know. I keep callng WI the Nazi capital of the USA. But, yanno, sports shouldn't be political, should it? ...


Nothing political ... I just wish they wouldn't claim to be NFL knowledgeable fans. Case and point ...

Visiting SE WI back in 2010 ( the era of more frequent visits after my Father In Law was diagnosed with dementia ... ) , the in-laws collect to watch their squad play Washington at Fed Ex Field. Not one of them knew that there was another pretty good receiver with the last name of Moss. 3+ hours of " ... that doesn't look like Randy ..."

They ain't NFL knowledgeable.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 29, 2022)

I’ll show my knowledge 
Detroit almost won again


----------



## StareCase (Nov 29, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> ... Detroit almost won again  ...


So close ... I felt your pain Thursday afternoon.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 29, 2022)

StareCase said:


> So close ... I felt your pain Thursday afternoon.


Saturday was soothing 
OOPS 
Wrong thread should have been college


----------



## StareCase (Nov 29, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> ... Wrong thread should have been college  ...


Noted ... and reply has been posted in the "College 2022" forum.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 30, 2022)

let's ride!!! 

i was wondering today if he's had an undisclosed injury all year?? how do you go from top 5 ish QB to 32nd in 1 year?? and he didn't play any snaps in preseason too


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 30, 2022)

Denver has to bench this bitch, he's a washed up diva. Draft a qb in the second round.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 30, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> Denver has to bench this bitch, he's a washed up diva. Draft a qb in the second round.


That shithead got 1/4 Billion Dollars and is fine with sucking ass now. I'm a Broncos fan and this shit is humiliating. And to think I've actually got a damn Broncos shirt and hat on now,


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 1, 2022)

I'd fire Elway, that extension is a firable offense.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 1, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That shithead got 1/4 Billion Dollars and is fine with sucking ass now. I'm a Broncos fan and this shit is humiliating. And to think I've actually got a damn Broncos shirt and hat on now,


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 4, 2022)

So Dallas just kicked the Colts in the nuts repeatedly..... anybody know what the fine is for showboating by jumping in the kettle?


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 5, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> So Dallas just kicked the Colts in the nuts repeatedly..... anybody know what the fine is for showboating by jumping in the kettle?


no fun league


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## StareCase (Dec 5, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> ... anybody know what the fine is for showboating by jumping in the kettle? ...


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 5, 2022)

StareCase said:


> View attachment 5234294


Worth it.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 9, 2022)

Broncos vs Chiefs


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 9, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Broncos vs Chiefs
> 
> View attachment 5236011


There's always a chance.... 9-3 and 3-9 .. anything can happen!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 11, 2022)

Cowboy betters be a little nervous right about now.


----------



## SB85 (Dec 11, 2022)

The Eagles just embarrassed my team NY Giants


----------



## StareCase (Dec 11, 2022)

SB85 said:


> ... The Eagles just embarrassed my team NY Giants ...


I am surprised Philly didn't get to 50.

So what's your opinion of Jones as the starter?


----------



## SB85 (Dec 11, 2022)

StareCase said:


> I am surprised Philly didn't get to 50.
> 
> So what's your opinion of Jones as the starter?




I wasn't huge on the guy for a long time but he has grown on me a little. They need to get him some better protection along with WRs.


----------



## ISK (Dec 12, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Broncos vs Chiefs
> 
> View attachment 5236011





DoubleAtotheRON said:


> There's always a chance.... 9-3 and 3-9 .. anything can happen!


It was 27-0 blow-out near the half but Denver really made a game out of it by scoring the next 3 TD's

I'm a KC fan but I was cheering for Denver thinking about these posts


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 12, 2022)

ISK said:


> It was 27-0 blow-out near the half but Denver really made a game out of it by scoring the next 3 TD's
> 
> I'm a KC fan but I was cheering for Denver thinking about these posts


Definitely gave them a run for the second half!.. good game.


----------



## StareCase (Dec 12, 2022)

SB85 said:


> ... I wasn't huge on the guy for a long time but he has grown on me a little. They need to get him some better protection along with WRs ...


I am on the other side of that coin - I think he's had a chance to show his stripes. We ain't winning if this is what we get from our starter:



But on the plus side - his fumbles have dropped to only 3 so far this year.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 12, 2022)

SB85 said:


> The Eagles just embarrassed my team NY Giants


IGGLES!


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 12, 2022)

StareCase said:


> I am surprised Philly didn't get to 50.
> 
> So what's your opinion of Jones as the starter?


Eli needs a job. lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 12, 2022)

StareCase said:


> I am on the other side of that coin - I think he's had a chance to show his stripes. We ain't winning if this is what we get from our starter:
> 
> View attachment 5236740
> 
> But on the plus side - his fumbles have dropped to only 3 so far this year.


if you are a new york football giants fan, they need to sell the farm to do something while they have saquon. he's a generational talent at RB


----------



## StareCase (Dec 12, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> ... if you are a new york football giants fan, they need to sell the farm to do something while they have saquon. he's a generational talent at RB ...


By the time Schoen puts a decent o-line together, Saquon is playing elsewhere. We have seen a few flashes of that great runner. I think we would all like to see more.

OK ... change of gears. Who here has become a Bengals fan over the past few weeks? 5 straight and scoring points. Fun team to watch right now.


----------



## ISK (Dec 13, 2022)

So last week when Jimmy Garoppolo got injured, the rookie Brock Purdy stepped in and did a decent job to hold onto the win.

Sunday was the big test for Purdy to play against the mighty Tom Brady...... I'm not sure if the 49ers played that good or the Bucs played that bad, as the 49ers were up 35-0 at one point.

I was rather disappointed that I didn't get that game but was quite happy watching the Shithawks lose to the Panthers 

So considering Purdy was the last placed draft pick, he's doing extremely well as the back-up QB.

Now if he can deliver the same sort of shit kicking against the Seagulls this Thursday, he will be my hero.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 15, 2022)

It’s about to get Purty up in here!.. let’s go 49ers!


----------



## ISK (Dec 16, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> It’s about to get Purty up in here!.. let’s go 49ers!


Yup...they done well, maybe not as severe of a shit kicking they gave the Bucs but Purdy got the job done and clinched a playoff position for the 49ers.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 16, 2022)

ISK said:


> Yup...they done well, maybe not as severe of a shit kicking they gave the Bucs but Purdy got the job done and clinched a playoff position for the 49ers.


That kid has got to be on top of the World right now.


----------



## ISK (Dec 19, 2022)

Quite the weekend of NFL.

Colts up 33-0 at half time then lose to the Vikings 39-36 (NFL record for the largest comeback)

Buffalo beats Miami to clinch a playoff spot.....an excellent game that was.

The underdogs did well, Jaguars beat the Cowboys, Broncos beat the Cardinals, Lions beat the Jets.
Detroit has a decent chance to make the playoffs now.....who would have thunk that? 

New England totally blew it at the end of the 4th.....what the fuck were they thinking tossing the ball around like that when the game is tied, makes no logical sense as they just handed the game to the Raiders on a silver platter.

MNF: Rams @ Green Bay..... don't matter much as neither team has a hope in hell.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 19, 2022)

ISK said:


> Quite the weekend of NFL.
> 
> Colts up 33-0 at half time then lose to the Vikings 39-36 (NFL record for the largest comeback)
> 
> ...


That Chiefs game was a nail biter… Texans (1-11-1) taking them into OT.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Dec 19, 2022)

ISK said:


> Quite the weekend of NFL.
> 
> Colts up 33-0 at half time then lose to the Vikings 39-36 (NFL record for the largest comeback)
> 
> ...



loved it.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 20, 2022)

Look at the 7-7 Detroit Lions, I'm pulling for em since My bears are sunk.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 21, 2022)

Steelers Hall of Fame RB Franco Harris dies at 72


Franco Harris, the Hall of Fame running back whose heads-up thinking authored the "Immaculate Reception," considered the most iconic play in NFL history, has died. He was 72.




www.espn.com


----------



## StareCase (Dec 21, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> ... Look at the 7-7 Detroit Lions, I'm pulling for em ...


Same here. But the Seabags, Packers and Commanders need to keep losing for the Lions to make it in. Their game in Lambeau Week 18 should be interesting ...


----------



## StareCase (Dec 21, 2022)

They are on the road in *CAROLINA *this week, home to *CHICAGO* then off to *GREEN* *BAY* to end it. That looks to be a pretty favourable schedule the way they have been playing the last month. I hope they can do it.


----------



## ISK (Dec 22, 2022)

StareCase said:


> Same here. But the Seabags, Packers and Commanders need to keep losing for the Lions to make it in. Their game in Lambeau Week 18 should be interesting ...


LOL...Seabags is a new one for me.

I typically call them the Shithawks or when being polite I'll refer to them as the Seagulls.

I have no doubt that Washington & Green Bay will continue to flounder but Seattle has a horseshoe up their ass and is the biggest threat to the Lions.

They play the Chiefs in KC, then home field advantage against the Jets and the pathetic Rams.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 22, 2022)

Rams and Broncos got their holiday Christmas uniforms.


----------



## Hotrod2 (Dec 23, 2022)

Has anyone decided on who's going to the Super Bowl this year? My pic is going to be the Chiefs, not sure the team they'll be beating though.


----------



## ISK (Dec 24, 2022)

Hotrod2 said:


> Has anyone decided on who's going to the Super Bowl this year? My pic is going to be the Chiefs, not sure the team they'll be beating though.


Yeah, the Chiefs look promising on the AFC side, but one would think the Eagles are the favorites to advance on the NFC side..... but they better look out for the Lions.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 24, 2022)

Bad loss today for detroit, philly with Hurts back is dangerous. SF is dangerous too in the the nfc. The Vikings D is terrible but they keep winning close games. 

The AFC is tougher, Bills, Cincy or KC.


----------



## ISK (Dec 25, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> Bad loss today for detroit, philly with Hurts back is dangerous. SF is dangerous too in the the nfc. The Vikings D is terrible but they keep winning close games.
> 
> The AFC is tougher, Bills, Cincy or KC.


Such a shame the Lions lost, but at least Washington and Seattle both lost so they didn't lose any ground.

I'm very impressed with Purdy, as for a rookie QB he's doing an awesome job....hasn't lost a game yet.
The one interception yesterday wasn't his fault, as he hit Jennings in the hands who played volleyball with the football. 

Big game for the Tom Brady tonight, as the Bucs need to beat the Cardinals to keep their slim hopes alive.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## ISK (Dec 27, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> View attachment 5241979


I actually feel sorry for the Bronco fans....Wilson is just so not into the game, he's just going thru the motions


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 27, 2022)

ISK said:


> I actually feel sorry for the Bronco fans....Wilson is just so not into the game, he's just going thru the motions


Denver is screwed,they gave the house for Wilson,draft picks,players, and committed big$ to him,word is he was not well liked in Seattle either,he's not as quick as he used to be either. Over time I've seen lots of teams on paper w/free agent signings look like invincible machine only to have it not play out in reality. Wilson going to Denver is just the latest eg. of this as they were immediately vaulted into Super Bowl status w/ that trade,one season and they are a mess.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 28, 2022)

Wilson travels with an entourage on the team plane, they have parking spots too..really alienated himself from teammates. Huge ego on that clown.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 28, 2022)

Wilson was here in Portland trying to put some MLB deal together and get us to pay for it. We told him to take a hike.


----------



## Hotrod2 (Dec 28, 2022)

Didn't Denver fire their head coach recently?


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 29, 2022)

TNF only on amazon prime? Not even redzone? The fuck.


----------



## doughper (Dec 29, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> TNF only on amazon prime? Not even redzone? The fuck.


I hope amazon/nfl lose their asses on this streaming screamer shit move.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 29, 2022)

doughper said:


> I hope amazon/nfl lose their asses on this streaming screamer shit move.


I just noticed its been that way all year. Sell outs.


----------



## doughper (Dec 29, 2022)

Was it Christmas day, the worst QB play by 3 diff teams, ever seen? Tua, 3 pix in 3 consecutive possessions to lose in 2nd half.
Who else played lousy that day??


----------



## doughper (Dec 29, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> I just noticed its been that way all year. Sell outs.


they weren't supposed to stream TNF until next year, but hey, $'s too good to wait, i guess. greedy fux.


----------



## SB85 (Jan 1, 2023)

Giants have finally made it back to the post season [haven't been since 2016}


----------



## StareCase (Jan 1, 2023)

We all knew that their Week 18 game would be pretty meaningful in the NFC North. The Lions running game is needed in spades to beat GB next week. Let's hope they can get it back to the 5.9 yard average earlier in the season.

Holding up OK @Herb & Suds?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 1, 2023)

StareCase said:


> We all knew that their Week 18 game would be pretty meaningful in the NFC North. The Lions running game is needed in spades to beat GB next week. Let's hope they can get it back to the 5.9 yard average earlier in the season.
> 
> Holding up OK @Herb & Suds?



I hate Aaron


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 1, 2023)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> TNF only on amazon prime? Not even redzone? The fuck.


Yep. Fuck that shit. I'm no longer a Prime user and avoid Amazon as much as I can. I can't support that bullshit. They have no business sticking their shit in NFL Football. Trying to force all us fans to become Prime members just so we can keep watching Thursday Night Football is some serious shit. Fuck Amazon!


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jan 1, 2023)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Yep. Fuck that shit. I'm no longer a Prime user and avoid Amazon as much as I can. I can't support that bullshit. They have no business sticking their shit in NFL Football. Trying to force all us fans to become Prime members just so we can keep watching Thursday Night Football is some serious shit. Fuck Amazon!


God damn I thought i was pissed. Take a breather


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 1, 2023)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> God damn I thought i was pissed. Take a breather


Hahaha. I guess I got my point across, . It does piss me off, but at least if it's a local game it's also on a local channel too. So I have only watched the Thursday games that Denver played in this year. At first I was more pissed off, thinking I would miss any Broncos games.

I expected the Broncos to do better this year though, .


----------



## StareCase (Jan 1, 2023)

PadawanWarrior said:


> ... Fuck Amazon ...


We don't use them anymore either. We prefer not to fund Jeff's penis rockets.


----------



## StareCase (Jan 1, 2023)

Herb & Suds said:


> ... I hate Aaron ...


Who doesn't ... 

"318 ... "

"Blue 58 ..."


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 1, 2023)

Lions have a lot of weapons, I'm expecting them to dump 30 on green bay and win.


----------



## StareCase (Jan 1, 2023)

Corso312 said:


> ... Lions have a lot of weapons, I'm expecting them to dump 30 on green bay and win ...


Sounds good to me ...


----------



## ISK (Jan 2, 2023)

Corso312 said:


> Lions have a lot of weapons, I'm expecting them to dump 30 on green bay and win.


Even if the Lions win by a 100 points they still need the useless Rams to beat the Shithawks in Seattle to make the playoffs.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 2, 2023)

'let's ride, russell" cap hit to the donkeys.


----------



## StareCase (Jan 2, 2023)

ISK said:


> ... Even if the Lions win by a 100 points they still need the useless Rams to beat the Shithawks ...


Shit ... forgot about the Seabags.


----------



## StareCase (Jan 2, 2023)

Enjoy the Monday nighter folks. I am pretty jazzed about this one ...


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 2, 2023)

StareCase said:


> Enjoy the Monday nighter folks. I am pretty jazzed about this one ...


Damn. Thanks for the reminder. Perfect timing,


----------



## StareCase (Jan 2, 2023)

PadawanWarrior said:


> ... Damn. Thanks for the reminder. Perfect timing,  ...


Glad to have helped. Just got nicely tuned myself.

Good looking ball game so far.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 2, 2023)

StareCase said:


> Glad to have helped. Just got nicely tuned myself.
> 
> Good looking ball game so far.


Ya, it should be good. So far it is. There's been a couple scary hits already.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 2, 2023)

Well that's not looking good,


----------



## StareCase (Jan 2, 2023)

PadawanWarrior said:


> ... There's been a couple scary hits already ...


Hope he is OK. And the Bills down 2 on defense now ...


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 2, 2023)

StareCase said:


> Hope he is OK. And the Bills down 2 on defense now ...


Ya this is sad as hell.


----------



## HydoDan (Jan 2, 2023)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ya this is sad as hell.


The one part of the game I hate!! This isn't good..


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 2, 2023)

I think the classy thing to do is just to end the game now and call it a tie.


----------



## HydoDan (Jan 2, 2023)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I think the classy thing to do is just to end the game now and call it a tie.


Gotta agree.. Never seen anything like this.. Really sucks! Prayers


----------



## Jamie0715 (Jan 2, 2023)

looks like that hit collapsed his lungs. praying for the best


----------



## ISK (Jan 3, 2023)

HydoDan said:


> The one part of the game I hate!! This isn't good..


I was watching the Cotton Bowl (Tulane vs Southern California) to which Devon Walker (former captain of Tulane) attended the game, who is now in a wheelchair and is paralyzed from the shoulders down after receiving a hit a year ago.

Shows just how rough football can be. 

https://www.npr.org/2013/09/06/219692801/back-at-school-injured-player-fights-on-after-fateful-tackle


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 3, 2023)

Still no real updates on Hamlin … I knew when he collapsed that it was bad.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 3, 2023)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Still no real updates on Hamlin … I knew when he collapsed that it was bad.


The last I heard he went into cardiac arrest. So sad. Wonder if the hit he took was the cause of if he had some underlying condition. Prayers for him and his family at this difficult time.


----------



## CCGNZ (Jan 4, 2023)

The dark shadow this casts upon the Bills combined w/losing Von Miller possibly derails a season in which Buffalo could have won it all. It's going to be hard for them to get the fire back. Don't know what football will look like 20 yrs. from now,as many parents will surely discourage their kids from playing this dangerous game. Eventually the NFL will be made up of young men who choose to play solely for economic reasons lifting their families out of poverty. Potential players who come from more privileged economic backgrounds will choose other sports and not jeopardize their health at their loved ones behest. Between the chronic health issues(long term concussion issues) and the damage incurred each week(like being in multiple auto accidents),football is facing many issues to it's future.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Friday at 1:15 PM)

Great News! Hamlin is breathing on his own and talking. He face timed with the team and said "Love you boys".

They won't be finishing or redoing the game. Not sure exactly what the NFL is gonna do yet.


----------



## Corso312 (Saturday at 1:39 PM)

Pulling for for the jags today, I've adopted the Jags and Lions this year since the bears suck.. hoping the bears lose and Texans win..bears draft 2nd.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Saturday at 9:39 PM)

Corso312 said:


> Pulling for for the jags today, I've adopted the Jags and Lions this year since the bears suck.. hoping the bears lose and Texans win..bears draft 2nd.


You got your wish!… Also, congrats Chiefs!!!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Saturday at 10:05 PM)

Pizza Hut is having a special for some Sunday football!!!….


----------



## ISK (Sunday at 7:58 AM)

Corso312 said:


> Pulling for for the jags today, I've adopted the Jags and Lions this year since the bears suck.. hoping the bears lose and Texans win..bears draft 2nd.





DoubleAtotheRON said:


> You got your wish!… Also, congrats Chiefs!!!


The Jags did win but it was their defense that saved the day. 
Trevor didn't have his greatest game, he even admitted that but at least they won and are going to the playoffs....who would have thought that a few months ago.

The Chiefs looked very good, as they were in control of the game right from the start.....they are most certainly a serious contender to go to the Super Bowl.

Now we just need those feeble Rams to have their best game of the year and beat the Shithawks...if not, the only thing the Lions can do is to eliminate the Packers from the playoffs.


----------



## ISK (Monday at 7:02 AM)

Damn LA Rams just teased me all game long with a glimmer of hope but failed as expected.

It's now up to the 49ers to eliminate the Shithawks......Purdy is looking so amazing.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Monday at 7:20 AM)

Hey 
We almost made the playoffs 
Bring on the parade


----------



## ISK (Monday at 7:57 AM)

Herb & Suds said:


> Hey
> We almost made the playoffs
> Bring on the parade


The Lions did a hell of a lot better than anyone expected......next year should be even better


----------



## StareCase (Monday at 8:19 AM)

Herb & Suds said:


> ... Bring on the parade  ...


Yup ... in both directions past 1265 Lombardi Ave. 

Campbell said their mission at half-time. Judging by the reaction of the Lions offence after converting late in the game, mission accomplished.


----------



## StareCase (Monday at 8:51 AM)

Corso312 said:


> ... bears draft 2nd ...


Do you trust the GM and his dudes to make the right pick?


----------



## Corso312 (Monday at 11:20 AM)

StareCase said:


> Do you trust the GM and his dudes to make the right pick?



No.. I'd take Carter.. but if a team wants to trade up to get a qb.. we could clean up and fill a lot of holes.


----------

